# Surf Cup - Get Your Refund Now



## oh canada (Dec 15, 2020)

New California Youth Sport guidance is giving those of you who made a bad choice up until now a second (actually third) bite at the apple to get your $$ back.  It's only going to get worse by 12/27 and New Year's Day in AZ.  But you won't hear that from Surf--they are Big Tobacco.  We elder parents with multiple kids through the system keep trying to provide good advice (as does the medical community; f the politicians btw).  Seriously though, just pull the ripcord on this one, get your money back and look for another tourney to play in March/April.  Or, save the money and buy a bigger TV from Best Buy to watch the second half of EPL.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 15, 2020)

What is with all of this juvenile attacks? I cannot believe an adult wrote that. Surf has been beyond generous in offering refunds. They have every right to run their business. It is not a bad choice to allow your kids to play a sport in a safe outdoor environment. Geez. Grow up.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 16, 2020)

GT45 said:


> What is with all of this juvenile attacks? I cannot believe an adult wrote that. Surf has been beyond generous in offering refunds. They have every right to run their business. It is not a bad choice to allow your kids to play a sport in a safe outdoor environment. Geez. Grow up.


Not sure I've read two lines on this website that are so personally revealing?

"Grow up" = that's your reply?  Ok Mom.  Sorry you are triggered by a couple softly written barbs that don't reference you specifically (or anyone)--likely you need to look inward on that. 

"beyond generous" = most would disagree that a 4-day refund window after a city yanked their fields with no sharing of info re competition or new playing location in the middle of a daily changing pandemic is generous, let alone "beyond" generous.  I am happy to see that Surf now has the following language on their website.  (They should email everyone to ensure it is known by all.):  

if a governmental order...*prevents your team from traveling to the event, you will receive a full refund minus any credit card processing transaction fee*

"right to run their business" - rights can differ from right.  Big Tobacco has the right to sell cancer sticks.  Doesn't mean it's right.  You make the connection.

"safe outdoor environment" - so i assume you are flying to AZ on NetJets and camping in the desert or driving your own RV and bringing groceries, all the while self-isolating for 4 days?  If so, then I concede this point despite the mandatory travel ban which some CA residents feel obligated to follow as honorable citizens who believe in collective good when it comes to health and safety.

May I be excused?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 16, 2020)

GT45 said:


> What is with all of this juvenile attacks? I cannot believe an adult wrote that. Surf has been beyond generous in offering refunds. They have every right to run their business. It is not a bad choice to allow your kids to play a sport in a safe outdoor environment. Geez. Grow up.


If I lived in AZ, I’d be mad at anyone trying to run a convention right now, too.

Nothing to do with whether they are running a business.  It‘s just not the time to bring 60,000 people together.


----------



## M60Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

Anyone know which southern CA clubs are committed to play in Surf Cup (olders).  Heard from a parent who's DD plays for Blues that they backed out due to a lack of competition.  Today's the deadline to register and our club is considering it....


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If I lived in AZ, I’d be mad at anyone trying to run a convention right now, too.
> 
> Nothing to do with whether they are running a business.  It‘s just not the time to bring 60,000 people together.


Surf is the only organization that I know of that is trying to do anything big in the greater phoenix area.  Many outside entities have postponed, cancelled, etc.  I won't list them, those that want know can use the google.

It's bad timing.  It was a great idea in AUG but the environment has changed.  They have the right but doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## M60Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

Well, I won't list the clubs that have backed out either....but, through the course of a few phone calls and texts, let's just say that several (at least 3) of the So Cal clubs listed on the Surf Cup website as attending....have backed out.  No doubt Surf is scrambling for teams.  Timing is horrendous.  As is true for most, I want my kid to play....but it needs to be worthwhile.  Club soccer is expensive enough.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

M60Gunner said:


> Well, I won't list the clubs that have backed out either....but, through the course of a few phone calls and texts, let's just say that several (at least 3) of the So Cal clubs listed on the Surf Cup website as attending....have backed out.  No doubt Surf is scrambling for teams.  Timing is horrendous.  As is true for most, I want my kid to play....but it needs to be worthwhile.  Club soccer is expensive enough.


I asked my dd an honest Q last night.  Only truth can be spoken I told her.  No this or that or eyes shifting away.  I asked, "if all the top teams from CA, WA, OR, TX, NV, AZ, CO, WY, ID, NM and the true "best of the best" were balling , would you ball?"  She said 100% she would have Bday party the week after. However, with all the top teams from Nocal and Socal skipping ((minus the Blues)), it's not worth it.  I want Surf Cup to happen with the top top best best teams.  That's us in a nut shell.  That's why I got all mad when the first year of the GDA had no playoffs for the 04s and they were going to forbid HS Soccer for public school kids and split socal into two competing leagues.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 16, 2020)

Betting pool is now open for the first person to take this thread back into the "covid isn't so bad" territory...  over/under is page 2.5.

Still no schedules posted, enjoy your holiday break everyone!


----------



## dad4 (Dec 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Betting pool is now open for the first person to take this thread back into the "covid isn't so bad" territory...  over/under is page 2.5.
> 
> Still no schedules posted, enjoy your holiday break everyone!


Ok.  I’ll take under.  it will happen before 2.5 pages.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Betting pool is now open for the first person to take this thread back into the "covid isn't so bad" territory...  over/under is page 2.5.
> 
> Still no schedules posted, enjoy your holiday break everyone!


covid isn’t so bad.  pay up.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 16, 2020)

M60Gunner said:


> Anyone know which southern CA clubs are committed to play in Surf Cup (olders).  Heard from a parent who's DD plays for Blues that they backed out due to a lack of competition.  Today's the deadline to register and our club is considering it....


different age groups at various clubs are sending teams. So if Beach decided their 04 was out  their 05 may say they are in.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> different age groups at various clubs are sending teams. So if Beach decided their 04 was out  their 05 may say they are in.


I know that this Surf thing is hitting a fever pitch and the horse is being beat...but...isn't it crazy that we are having a discussion on what clubs are sending what teams to Surf?  It's even more crazy that top clubs aren't even going, who cares about the reason.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

I just spoke to a friend of younger and they are making the trip.  I had the choice before me in my little brain????????  Do I rain on my friends joy and excitement for Surf Cup in AZ and piss on his parade and make his drive that much worse?  Or do I pump him up and make it sound like the best of the best will be playing?  Think about that?  We all have that choice, dont we?  Dad?  Happy, be honest?  I told him it's the dam best tournament out there and over 450 of some of the best talent in the country will play.  I told him my dd is threepeat surf cup champ, five time finalist and two time Thanksgiving Cup Champ and Man City champ.  Bring home the gold I told him and nothing short of making it to the finals is good.  His dd is all excited so go have fun and let the kids play.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> different age groups at various clubs are sending teams. So if Beach decided their 04 was out  their 05 may say they are in.


No Beach team is going....


----------



## dad4 (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> I just spoke to a friend of younger and they are making the trip.  I had the choice before me in my little brain????????  Do I rain on my friends joy and excitement for Surf Cup in AZ and piss on his parade and make his drive that much worse?  Or do I pump him up and make it sound like the best of the best will be playing?  Think about that?  We all have that choice, dont we?  Dad?  Happy, be honest?  I told him it's the dam best tournament out there and over 450 of some of the best talent in the country will play.  I told him my dd is threepeat surf cup champ, five time finalist and two time Thanksgiving Cup Champ and Man City champ.  Bring home the gold I told him and nothing short of making it to the finals is good.  His dd is all excited so go have fun and let the kids play.


My thoughts?  You told a polite lie.  Surf AZ is not Surf.  But plan on some good local games in April.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> covid isn’t so bad.  pay up.


I'd like a study on that please....by Fauci if at all possible.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> No Beach team is going....


There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
Beach FC arrache 04
....
.....
Beach FC GA05
Beach GA06 Lohn


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I'd like a study on that please....by Fauci if at all possible.


You see @soccersc, even the wanna be con law scholar @Grace T., who claims to be a zealous but neutral advocate for keeping politics out of a youth soccer website, has no real intention of doing that. She just likes a fact free zone that includes only her fellow Qanons. I have no idea why they want to bring it to youth soccer, but I’m game if that’s how they want to play it.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
> Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
> Beach FC arrache 04
> ....
> ...


Beach may be better at informing parents than Surf is at announcing cancellations.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My thoughts?  You told a polite lie.  Surf AZ is not Surf.  But plan on some good local games in April.


No, I told him something he wanted to hear and that encouraged him.  For example, my wife and i knew a wonderful couple.  Happy in love.  They got in a bad accident and the husband died from his injuries.  What should the Doc tell wife as she is going in for emergency surgery?  "Sorry honey, hubby is dead and you might not make it either.  I'm doing my best that you dont lose your other leg."  Or, "Mam, your husband is a rock and we got him taken care of.  Dont worry, everything is just find."


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
> Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
> Beach FC arrache 04
> ....
> ...


So, is Beach in too?  So the Beach is going to AZ to play in the Surf?  Sorry if that rubs some of you wrong, but it's funny and you have to admit that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
> Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
> Beach FC arrache 04
> ....
> ...


Beach 04 Arrache and GA 05 are not going. Club put out an email no teams would attend. If any are they asked permission which I doubt they were given.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
> Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
> Beach FC arrache 04
> ....
> ...


I can 100% guarantee the ‘04’s will NOT be there.  So I question the accuracy of the list.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh dear, I hear some teams are looking to pick up some guest players from Socal.  Happy, what say you?  I got a dad asking me if my dd wants in.  A team is need of two more and his kid is going.  I told him no.  Anyone got 04 in need of a few clips for highlight video?


----------



## RedCard (Dec 16, 2020)

Just got a text for my DD’s coach saying we are out for the Surf Cup. And everyone just booked their hotel rooms last night.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 16, 2020)

RedCard said:


> Just got a text for my DD’s coach saying we are out for the Surf Cup. And everyone just booked their hotel rooms last night.


Now that Surf updated the cancellation policy they will probably see more official cancellations as teams realize they can get their money back.  The argument that they should go because the payment has been made and is non refundable is now invalid.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I can 100% guarantee the ‘04’s will NOT be there.  So I question the accuracy of the list.


Is this a public list?  If so, add it to the list of Surf's ongoing misrepresentations.  True colors really showing.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I know that this Surf thing is hitting a fever pitch and the horse is being beat...but...isn't it crazy that we are having a discussion on what clubs are sending what teams to Surf?  It's even more crazy that top clubs aren't even going, who cares about the reason.


can you tell us what top clubs are not going again


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> Oh dear, I hear some teams are looking to pick up some guest players from Socal.  Happy, what say you?  I got a dad asking me if my dd wants in.  A team is need of two more and his kid is going.  I told him no.  Anyone got 04 in need of a few clips for highlight video?


Sounds like russia collusion and misinformation and to some degree, desperation.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> can you tell us what top clubs are not going again


Let's start with Beach not going.  You can fill in the blanks on others.   And please don't  insinuate that I want this whole thing to crash down on everyone's head.  Everyone is wondering if Surf is happening. I bet Surf is wondering whether Surf is happening.  There is enough information between several topics that will enable you to determine whether many top rated clubs are going.  Now, top rated maybe subjective, but you get my drift.

It is fun though to see someone state a fact then it gets quickly repudiated.  Kinda the way it will goes until Surf publishes a list.


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's start with Beach not going.  You can fill in the blanks on others.   And please don't  insinuate that I want this whole thing to crash down on everyone's head.  Everyone is wondering if Surf is happening. I bet Surf is wondering whether Surf is happening.  There is enough information between several topics that will enable you to determine whether many top rated clubs are going.  Now, top rated maybe subjective, but you get my drift.
> 
> It is fun though to see someone state a fact then it gets quickly repudiated.  Kinda the way it will goes until Surf publishes a list.


just so we get a headstart, if surf happens and top clubs come and play.  What is the next thing haters will complain about?


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's start with Beach not going.  You can fill in the blanks on others.   And please don't  insinuate that I want this whole thing to crash down on everyone's head.  Everyone is wondering if Surf is happening. I bet Surf is wondering whether Surf is happening.  There is enough information between several topics that will enable you to determine whether many top rated clubs are going.  Now, top rated maybe subjective, but you get my drift.
> 
> It is fun though to see someone state a fact then it gets quickly repudiated.  Kinda the way it will goes until Surf publishes a list.


Eagle is usually spot on.  What say you Eagle dad?  So many of these clubs have affiliates.  It could be a Slammers team from Victorville that is representing the club this year.  I would just coin the Cup,* "Best of the Best Who Can Make It Across State Lines Without Getting A Fine" *Tournament.  I make fun sometimes but I would love for my dd to play in this classic.  U17, all the girls can play.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

quick question -is it against the law to attend Surf Cup 2020.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> just so we get a headstart, if surf happens and top clubs come and play.  What is the next thing haters will complain about?


I'm not hating.  Kick the ball you are dealt.  If it happens, enjoy, if it doesn't,  come back in FEB for the next tournament.

Why is it that an opposing opinion is automatically painted as hating?  But, I suppose it's par for the course in the world we live in today - that a soccer tournament is so polarizing.  

Philosophically, we likely agree on many things, on this particular subject, we don't, or it seems that we don't.  I would rather CA focus on getting it's act together in regards to youth soccer.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> quick question -is it against the law to attend Surf Cup 2020.


No.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

You guys are acting like this is the World Cup of club soccer.  Those that can go, that’s good for them.  If so many big clubs are not going then it becomes just another tournament.  Who cares.  It’s about the kids getting scouted. Right?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Is this a public list?  If so, add it to the list of Surf's ongoing misrepresentations.  True colors really showing.


Likely just not a revised list.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> No.


It is likely a violation of the agreed upon return to play plan with the local health department and likely negates any insurance the club has.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 16, 2020)

The posted list of attending coaches -- https://app.scoutingzone.com/RegLink/2021 Surf Cup Phoenix/ScoutAttendees -- is almost guaranteed to be wrong, as it includes D1 coaches. Also, looking at that list in general-- woof. No thank you.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 16, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> It is likely a violation of the agreed upon return to play plan with the local health department and likely negates any insurance the club has.


I agree - it is bad form all around.


----------



## Overtime (Dec 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
> Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
> Beach FC arrache 04
> ....
> ...


Beach G02/03 not going


----------



## Spectator (Dec 16, 2020)

Calsouth has placed all travel requests on hold for tournaments after 12/15/20 pending further guidance has been provided from CDHP. Can California teams still attend Surf Cup without travel papers?


----------



## soccer661 (Dec 16, 2020)

From what we heard Cal South was not supporting coach's going. They were not providing secondary insurance/some kind of liability. 
And in general clubs needing  to abide by the new guildelines that just came out.
Sadly, that put the nail in the coffin for any remaining Real So Cal and Eagles teams-- we all pulled out yesterday. 
I get it, but super bummed for the kiddos. This just stinks.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 16, 2020)

soccer661 said:


> From what we heard Cal South was not supporting coach's going. They were not providing secondary insurance/some kind of liability.
> And in general clubs needing  to abide by the new guildelines that just came out.
> Sadly, that put the nail in the coffin for any remaining Real So Cal and Eagles teams-- we all pulled out yesterday.
> I get it, but super bummed for the kiddos. This just stinks.


If your team is in ECNL/ECRL that's part of the US Club Soccer hierarchy, does Calsouth even matter?  Do you need this Calsouth "traveling paper" to play in Arizona?


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 16, 2020)

[


Spectator said:


> Calsouth has placed all travel requests on hold for tournaments after 12/15/20 pending further guidance has been provided from CDHP. Can California teams still attend Surf Cup without travel papers?


Yes if a team is registered with USclub or some of the sanctioning bodies besides CS.

The registered listed is for those teams that paid & registered, surf has their money at least.  If they cancel today, prior, or don't go well they won't be on the schedules. When its all said and done will see on the schedules.

Our team and club is not attending and never had any plans to do so. Amusing that some clubs seem to in or out depending on who you speak to depending on the time of day or night.  Beach boys coach's including.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 16, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Not sure I've read two lines on this website that are so personally revealing?
> 
> "Grow up" = that's your reply?  Ok Mom.  Sorry you are triggered by a couple softly written barbs that don't reference you specifically (or anyone)--likely you need to look inward on that.
> 
> ...


You might want to check your facts there junior. Surf was still offering refunds yesterday too. So while you are so bitter about Surf (not sure what they did to your kid), at least tell the truth. Surf extended their refund window continuously, including yesterday. Yes, grow up. No, I am not a mom. And, I assume most moms find your misogynistic behavior as distasteful as I do.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If I lived in AZ, I’d be mad at anyone trying to run a convention right now, too.
> 
> Nothing to do with whether they are running a business.  It‘s just not the time to bring 60,000 people together.


You can be mad. But, don't lie about what they are doing with refunds. You are not, but the OP did.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> If your team is in ECNL/ECRL that's part of the US Club Soccer hierarchy, does Calsouth even matter?  Do you need this Calsouth "traveling paper" to play in Arizona?


They may be talking about youngers.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The posted list of attending coaches -- https://app.scoutingzone.com/RegLink/2021 Surf Cup Phoenix/ScoutAttendees -- is almost guaranteed to be wrong, as it includes D1 coaches. Also, looking at that list in general-- woof. No thank you.


I stopped looking after Brown and Columbia.  "Woof" indeed.  If Yale doesn't show up, we're damned sure not going!


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

GT45 said:


> What is with all of this juvenile attacks? I cannot believe an adult wrote that. Surf has been beyond generous in offering refunds. They have every right to run their business. It is not a bad choice to allow your kids to play a sport in a safe outdoor environment. Geez. Grow up.


Thanks for letting us know that you're part of Surf Cup sports, a criminal syndicate that has done everything in its power to make as much $ as possible from a sport, played favorites with large clubs, denied exposure to real talent, and lived high on the hog for the last decade all the while padding its pockets at the expense of using local resources. Surf has about as much right to make $ from a sport as a megachurch deserves PPP funds. The greatest thing to come out of this pandemic would be for a company like Surf to take a huge financial hit and allow tournaments to scale back to smaller events, with less driving, no stay and play (which should be illegal because only people with $ can afford it and is nothing more than a money making scheme with no logic other than charging more).


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> quick question -is it against the law to attend Surf Cup 2020.


Stupid fucking question. It's against all logic, especially since CA has an order in place for people to avoid non essential travel, and kids going to play soccer the holiday is not essential, even if parents who are sick of sitting at home and are sick of having nothing else to do think differently.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 16, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Stupid fucking question. It's against all logic, especially since CA has an order in place for people to avoid non essential travel, and kids going to play soccer the holiday is not essential, even if parents who are sick of sitting at home and are sick of having nothing else to do think differently.


I just plan on apologizing like diners do at The French Laundry.  You know, the "yeah, I probably should have just never gotten on the plane.  Never put the cleats in the suitcase.  I need to lead by example."  Seems to work well for others.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

So is it against the law to travel out of state for soccer ? It’s a fair question you don’t need to get all hot there jr.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Step outside in the dark and look for the moon and all the planets.  So beautiful right now.  Mother Earth is getting ready,

*Jupiter and Saturn swing by the moon this week ahead of a 'Great Conjunction'*


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 16, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Stupid fucking question. It's against all logic, especially since CA has an order in place for people to avoid non essential travel, and kids going to play soccer the holiday is not essential, even if parents who are sick of sitting at home and are sick of having nothing else to do think differently.


Wow!  easy there potty mouth.  An order isn't a law and I think 46 asked if it was against a law.  Ca. also has had no dining with people outside your home at restaurants and wear face masks orders too but guess what the guy that came up with that didn't believe it so why should the rest of us.  Surf cup here we come!


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

@EOTL is Long Game related to you?


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 16, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> If your team is in ECNL/ECRL that's part of the US Club Soccer hierarchy, does Calsouth even matter?  Do you need this Calsouth "traveling paper" to play in Arizona?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> *For activities to be sanctioned with the normal US Club Soccer-provided insurance coverage in effect, members returning to play must be in compliance with requirements/mandates established by the applicable local and state public health authorities.* If members are not in compliance, the activities are unsanctioned and US Club Soccer-provided insurance coverage is not in effect.
> ...


----------



## watfly (Dec 16, 2020)

What's up with all the hate towards Surf?  I've heard them compared today to Big Tobacco and a criminal syndicate, that's quite the hyperbole.  I'm no Surf apologist and I make cracks about them all the time, but this venom is really odd.  Is jealousy driving the hatred? Spurned from a tourney or team? I "hate" the Dodgers but I can respect what they've accomplished (buying a championship, ha, ha).  Surf is certainly not for everyone, but you can't deny their success at developing teams (not players necessarily).  Every year the local news has the Surf HS Senior ladies on and they each say where they're attending college.  Pretty impressive.


----------



## RedCard (Dec 16, 2020)

So...What are the odds that Surf Cup still goes on as planned???? IMO, just shut it down and wait for Summer 2021...


----------



## GT45 (Dec 16, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Thanks for letting us know that you're part of Surf Cup sports, a criminal syndicate that has done everything in its power to make as much $ as possible from a sport, played favorites with large clubs, denied exposure to real talent, and lived high on the hog for the last decade all the while padding its pockets at the expense of using local resources. Surf has about as much right to make $ from a sport as a megachurch deserves PPP funds. The greatest thing to come out of this pandemic would be for a company like Surf to take a huge financial hit and allow tournaments to scale back to smaller events, with less driving, no stay and play (which should be illegal because only people with $ can afford it and is nothing more than a money making scheme with no logic other than charging more).


I have no affiliation whatsoever with Surf, Surf Cup Sports, or the city of San Diego. Zip. Zero. Nada. If they are so bad as you say, why don't you just ignore them. If they have received money from you it is only because you chose to give it to them. You are not required to play in their tournaments.

You want small tournaments with less driving, but others may not. We cannot play in So Cal so they tried the next best location (Phoenix). I just don't get why some of you are on this thread. You so badly do not want other people to have a choice. Ask yourself why? If others want to give Surf our money and go play, what is it your business? Seriously. Check yourself here.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

As of this evening its still on and the haters will be glued to their screens if it cancels, bummer but life will go on.  

There will be some asshat starting another tournament each weekend  BUT hey surfs the asshole , not the small guys that probably aren't even carrying the right insurance for your club.  Twinkle land or whatever the fucks it called...get real.

then when the schedule is released you have even more shit talk about the teams attending (Happens every year, team apply and teams get denied)

 and then lastly when the teams that win get crowned best of the best , you never hear the end of it . This year will be bad with insults but you know what its the dick head parents that care, the kids will be the opposite and proud and wear it like a badge of honor.

 Each year is the same but with Covid its obviously more amplified, 

*but hey everyone has had fun breaking the rules scrimmaging- Area 51 or Oceanside or San Clemente or Mission Viejo or Riverside, come on you've all been scrimmaging but now its now bueno???  Imagine Scrimmaging has been off limits but your double standards mean it doesn't apply 


Thats what's funny 

The second they cannot be a part of something , they downgrade it, 

You have people claiming theres no solid competition and they've never even won a championship at this tournament?  What?*

The hate toward Surf cup and their club is ridiculous , I love playing their club , they have good competitive teams in SD.

I hope its on , Imma watch my kids go out and ball up and play a game they love and almost treat like a job.  

I will wear my mask, get take out and have the absolute best time while im there, I may even shop.

Im not breaking any laws, and the last person to order me around was my parents.

Suck it.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> As of this evening its still on and the haters will be glued to their screens if it cancels, bummer but life will go on.
> 
> There will be some asshat starting another tournament each weekend  BUT hey surfs the asshole , not the small guys that probably aren't even carrying the right insurance for your club.  Twinkle land or whatever the fucks it called...get real.
> 
> ...


I'm buying you a beer while @surf cup


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 16, 2020)

RedCard said:


> So...What are the odds that Surf Cup still goes on as planned???? IMO, just shut it down and wait for Summer 2021...


It is on like Donkey Kong


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> As of this evening its still on and the haters will be glued to their screens if it cancels, bummer but life will go on.
> 
> There will be some asshat starting another tournament each weekend  BUT hey surfs the asshole , not the small guys that probably aren't even carrying the right insurance for your club.  Twinkle land or whatever the fucks it called...get real.
> 
> ...



You know what's funny, this was supposed to be whether we thought, under the current environment, should the tournament happen.  Would have been fine in SEP, except that AZ, and other league play was in full swing. Then it turns into accusations that everyone hates surf.   Accusations of kids not making a surf team and parents becoming bitter. cooocooo indeed.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

These post are full of kooks now , their all scientist, sideline coaches, managers of Ulittles pro players and dads of the next Mia. I feel like people from the Soccer announcement board have infiltrated this website


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You know what's funny, this was supposed to be whether we thought, under the current environment, should the tournament happen.  Would have been fine in SEP, except that AZ, and other league play was in full swing. Then it turns into accusations that everyone hates surf.   Accusations of kids not making a surf team and parents becoming bitter. cooocooo indeed.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> View attachment 9700


Not mine, not even close.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> These post are full of kooks now , their all scientist, sideline coaches, managers of Ulittles pro players and dads of the next Mia. I feel like people from the Soccer announcement board have infiltrated this website


An entire intergalactic alien federation


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

I do miss Kante predictions and breakdowns , can’t wait to read them and be astonished, instead of listening to people cry about 5 years ago and badmouth other clubs


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> I'm buying you a beer while @surf cup


If you are having a beer, might as well go local.  The Hatch Chile Gato is a must. Take a growler back to the room.



			North Scottsdale drinks


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not mine, not even close.


Of course not.  I have one avatar in mind though.  Take a guess.........


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

I needs to go bed now.  I say we all come back for Happy Hour tomorrow.  Drinks on me


----------



## oh canada (Dec 16, 2020)

watfly said:


> What's up with all the hate towards Surf?  I've heard them compared today to Big Tobacco and a criminal syndicate, that's quite the hyperbole.  I'm no Surf apologist and I make cracks about them all the time, but this venom is really odd.  Is jealousy driving the hatred? Spurned from a tourney or team? I "hate" the Dodgers but I can respect what they've accomplished (buying a championship, ha, ha).  Surf is certainly not for everyone, but you can't deny their success at developing teams (not players necessarily).  Every year the local news has the Surf HS Senior ladies on and they each say where they're attending college.  Pretty impressive.


I've never had an issue with Surf--15+ years of kids soccer in LA/OC and plenty of SurfCups--until several weeks ago when they made a business decision to prioritize profits over the health and safety of families and children, despite resounding medical advice to the contrary and now in defiance of state and local mandates--then promoting it under the guise of college scouting and kids needing to play. It's really a shame because this will tarnish their reputation for a long time...the club not willing to join the other CA clubs/teams/players/families in the worthy common goal of following state orders to suppress a health crisis. Nobody likes the mandates, but responsible companies do not willingly defy them, and do not encourage families and children to do the same.  They are incapable (as are some posters on this thread) of looking at things without a soccer lens.  That is disappointing and sad.  At this point, if they cared about ethics and the welfare of California families, Surf would not allow ANY California teams to play in AZ, including their own.  That's not jealousy.  That's simply calling for doing the right thing.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I've never had an issue with Surf--15+ years of kids soccer in LA/OC and plenty of SurfCups--until several weeks ago when they made a business decision to prioritize profits over the health and safety of families and children, despite resounding medical advice to the contrary and now in defiance of state and local mandates--then promoting it under the guise of college scouting and kids needing to play. It's really a shame because this will tarnish their reputation for a long time...the club not willing to join the other CA clubs/teams/players/families in the worthy common goal of following state orders to suppress a health crisis. Nobody likes the mandates, but responsible companies do not willingly defy them, and do not encourage families and children to do the same.  They are incapable (as are some posters on this thread) of looking at things without a soccer lens.  That is disappointing and sad.  At this point, if they cared about ethics and the welfare of California families, Surf would not allow ANY California teams to play in AZ, including their own.  That's not jealousy.  That's simply calling for doing the right thing.


Be honest Canada.  Did any of your goats in the 15+ years take home a true top tier finals trophy?  I think not and that is why you have so much jealousy?  BTW, nice headline for a new thread.  I disagree with most of your stuff but I like someone with opinions.  Stay safe and I mean that.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> Be honest Canada.  Did any of your goats in the 15+ years take home a true top tier finals trophy?  I think not and that is why you have so much jealousy?  BTW, nice headline for a new thread.  I disagree with most of your stuff but I like someone with opinions.  Stay safe and I mean that.


You are absolutely the most small minded pussy this forum has ever seen. Dom needs to make an Off Topic 3 to deal with the passive aggressive pansy BS that you say every time you make an attempt to say something of meaning. CA has it's worst day of pandemic today, politics is politics, the poster is trying to tell you that what's happening all over the world right now, and in your backyard, is bigger than a few months off from soccer from your children who have been given poor instruction by an a parent incapable of providing enough leadership in leading them to do something else but defy state orders to attend... a soccer tournament, and meanwhile tell everyone else that it's fine to do it because a politician spoke out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 16, 2020)

46n2 said:


> As of this evening its still on and the haters will be glued to their screens if it cancels, bummer but life will go on.
> 
> There will be some asshat starting another tournament each weekend  BUT hey surfs the asshole , not the small guys that probably aren't even carrying the right insurance for your club.  Twinkle land or whatever the fucks it called...get real.
> 
> ...


And people ask why CA had its worst day in the pandemic, today. Because there are rules out there from government officials, but they don't apply to people like you. Apparently the disease that was partly eradicated on November 3 is still alive and well.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 16, 2020)

M60Gunner said:


> Anyone know which southern CA clubs are committed to play in Surf Cup (olders).  Heard from a parent who's DD plays for Blues that they backed out due to a lack of competition.  Today's the deadline to register and our club is considering it....


Likewise y for the younger any idea what team are in ? Or schedules ??


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> I just spoke to a friend of younger and they are making the trip.  I had the choice before me in my little brain????????  Do I rain on my friends joy and excitement for Surf Cup in AZ and piss on his parade and make his drive that much worse?  Or do I pump him up and make it sound like the best of the best will be playing?  Think about that?  We all have that choice, dont we?  Dad?  Happy, be honest?  I told him it's the dam best tournament out there and over 450 of some of the best talent in the country will play.  I told him my dd is threepeat surf cup champ, five time finalist and two time Thanksgiving Cup Champ and Man City champ.  Bring home the gold I told him and nothing short of making it to the finals is good.  His dd is all excited so go have fun and let the kids play.


Which younger club is that


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are 12 that show up in today's registered list.
> Beach G02/03 Schmidt/Chirgwin
> Beach FC arrache 04
> ....
> ...


How can I know what younger team registered if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## Spfister (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> New California Youth Sport guidance is giving those of you who made a bad choice up until now a second (actually third) bite at the apple to get your $$ back.  It's only going to get worse by 12/27 and New Year's Day in AZ.  But you won't hear that from Surf--they are Big Tobacco.  We elder parents with multiple kids through the system keep trying to provide good advice (as does the medical community; f the politicians btw).  Seriously though, just pull the ripcord on this one, get your money back and look for another tourney to play in March/April.  Or, save the money and buy a bigger TV from Best Buy to watch the second half of EPL.


We are going. Will take necessary precautions…  will not be eating in restaurants or malls etc,  will be going straight to the field to play games and then staying at hotel with food brought in.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> I asked my dd an honest Q last night.  Only truth can be spoken I told her.  No this or that or eyes shifting away.  I asked, "if all the top teams from CA, WA, OR, TX, NV, AZ, CO, WY, ID, NM and the true "best of the best" were balling , would you ball?"  She said 100% she would have Bday party the week after. However, with all the top teams from Nocal and Socal skipping ((minus the Blues)), it's not worth it.  I want Surf Cup to happen with the top top best best teams.  That's us in a nut shell.  That's why I got all mad when the first year of the GDA had no playoffs for the 04s and they were going to forbid HS Soccer for public school kids and split socal into two competing leagues.


My son who is a U 17 said the opposite… He’s itching to play so badly he doesn’t care About the competition… He just wants to have fun playing. That’s what having to practice 6 feet apart for nine months does to you.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Which younger club is that


I swore not to share the team.  Dad, EOTL and his twin bro, The Long Game, are here to keep an eye on us, call us names and rebuke us before our brethren on the forum.  Some serious folks have sold out their soul for power & control and with the _ _ _, and my guys are telling me to just stay safe and let the real pros handle things.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Spfister said:


> My son who is a U 17 said the opposite… He’s itching to play so badly he doesn’t care About the competition… He just wants to have fun playing. That’s what having to practice 6 feet apart for nine months does to you.


I'm the one itching to go and watch because time is almost over for this dad and her dd having fun with youth soccer.  It hasn;t been all bad, just the last two or three years the adult men screwed it all up for us.  Greed, Power, Selfishness and Control, what else is new with the male.  No need to bring up the past.  This 6 feet soccer was a big joke.  Now we all know who cares about the kids and that information is very powerful for the future.  Good look to your boy and I hope you guys have fun.  We did the trip three times in two months and it was cool.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Dec 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> An entire intergalactic alien federation


Mia Hamm or Mia Fishel?


46n2 said:


> These post are full of kooks now , their all scientist, sideline coaches, managers of Ulittles pro players and dads of the next Mia. I feel like people from the Soccer announcement board have infiltrated this website


  Mia Hamm or Mia Fishel?


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I've never had an issue with Surf--15+ years of kids soccer in LA/OC and plenty of SurfCups--until several weeks ago when they made a business decision to prioritize profits over the health and safety of families and children, despite resounding medical advice to the contrary and now in defiance of state and local mandates--then promoting it under the guise of college scouting and kids needing to play. It's really a shame because this will tarnish their reputation for a long time...the club not willing to join the other CA clubs/teams/players/families in the worthy common goal of following state orders to suppress a health crisis. Nobody likes the mandates, but responsible companies do not willingly defy them, and do not encourage families and children to do the same.  They are incapable (as are some posters on this thread) of looking at things without a soccer lens.  That is disappointing and sad.  At this point, if they cared about ethics and the welfare of California families, Surf would not allow ANY California teams to play in AZ, including their own.  That's not jealousy.  That's simply calling for doing the right thing.


honesty question --Has your team scrimmaged another team or club in the past 6 months?  Or have you just stuck to the guidelines of 6' square training and no contact--please answer this truthfully


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

46n2 said:


> honesty question --Has your team scrimmaged another team or club in the past 6 months?  Or have you just stuck to the guidelines of 6' square training and no contact--please answer this truthfully


I so know the answer but I wont share it.  Let's see if Canada comes clean and tells the truth.  It's good to see you posting on here so much now.  Welcome back


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 17, 2020)

Ill be honesty crush you push me away from this site sometime with your mindless banter and talking about the same shit about YOUR mistakes but this morning I warm edup to you ,  it was your last post that makes sense about time running out so I feel ya.  

Just make sure she try's her hardest to get into a good school it will happen if she truly is a goat.  

if not 

don't worry it will not be the end of the world.  

here's some advice, take the back seat and let your kiddo live her life, if soccer is her pathway it will happen , if its not ,

 who cares

 its her life not yours.

You should also take a break from the forums too, your posting way too much


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 17, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> Mia Hamm or Mia Fishel?
> Mia Hamm or Mia Fishel?View attachment 9701
> View attachment 9701


you know what's up


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> If you are having a beer, might as well go local.  The Hatch Chile Gato is a must. Take a growler back to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> North Scottsdale drinks


thanks for the tip.  I always go local to try to support the working people


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 17, 2020)

46n2 said:


> honesty question --Has your team scrimmaged another team or club in the past 6 months?  Or have you just stuck to the guidelines of 6' square training and no contact--please answer this truthfully


Our team scrimmaged other teams from our club - no outside clubs. Went to AZ once for a tournament in October.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

46n2 said:


> *here's some advice, take the back seat and let your kiddo live her life, if soccer is her pathway it will happen , if its not ,
> 
> who cares
> 
> ...


I have always liked you, I swear.  I was a helicopter parent or some say, Hawk dad to my baby girl.  Flying above to keep her away from assholes.  I swooped in when she was 12 and 13.  That was the only time, I swear.  If you saw the sh*t I saw, you would too.  I just came on here way too much last year and went off.  Please forgive me 46.  I got all that advice two years ago about my kids btw and put into practice.  I let my daughter go last year and she is an Eagle flying around solo now.  It's hard because I am a protector by nature and care so much for her.  I will say I now tell her to be nice to the boys and don;t hurt them too much.  Lot;s of boys have wounds and can;t handle her.  I play around on here for the most part and I have nowhere to go.  I can;t leave my house at all so I will stay and share.  I will take a break like I did a few weeks ago.  My inbox blows up because people really like what I have to share and think I quit.  "Crush, where are you?" I feel called to be a voice.  I will take your advice and consider my posting to much.  Peace 46....


----------



## oh canada (Dec 17, 2020)

46n2 said:


> honesty question --Has your team scrimmaged another team or club in the past 6 months?  Or have you just stuck to the guidelines of 6' square training and no contact--please answer this truthfully


Honest answer - no scrimmages.  my kids' teams (I don't play any more)  went to AZ and NV in the Fall for games before this pandemic got out of hand, especially in AZ.

I will always look at the Surf brand differently now.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Honest answer - no scrimmages.  my kids' teams (I don't play any more)  went to AZ and NV in the Fall for games before this pandemic got out of hand, especially in AZ.


exactly


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Honest answer - no scrimmages.  my kids' teams (I don't play any more)  went to AZ and NV in the Fall for games before this pandemic got out of hand, especially in AZ.
> 
> I will always look at the Surf brand differently now.  *I'm sure I'm not the only one.*


True dat teacher.  Thanks for honesty and being open with the forum.  We all need to learn to walk in the light and not hide are true feelings from each other.  I will confess my dd has done one USL.  I was lying ((joking really but some will say it;s lie and I can't lie)) when I said she was playing with adult men in the Mexican League.  Anyone who knows my dd knows that was BS.  The truth is she works out with some the guys and some another girls who can hang.  All of them are trying to get into college through hard work, good grades and staying ready when soccer is aloud.  I follow all the rules too Canada, except the one USL.  I feel bad and want to say at least you practice what you preach.  Not too many people do that so I will always give you some props.  I know you ignore and take all my satire as gospel truth and that's ok.  I love you man


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 17, 2020)

Spfister said:


> My son who is a U 17 said the opposite… He’s itching to play so badly he doesn’t care About the competition… He just wants to have fun playing. That’s what having to practice 6 feet apart for nine months does to you.


Well said.  So much backlash on this forum about this no longer being "best of the best" tournament.  I guess all of their kids always played in the best of the best flight.  Luckily we never had to worry about that as my kid's team was always placed in one of the other flights.

For any tournament, the only things I wish for is we get three competitive games, my kid contributes meaningfully, and hopefully there will be a moment or two of brilliance that makes the long drive home easier.

Best of the best?  I will leave you guys to worry about it.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Well said.  So much backlash on this forum about this no longer being* "best of the best" *tournament.  I guess all of their kids always played in the best of the best flight.  Luckily we never had to worry about that as my kid's team was always placed in one of the other flights.
> 
> For any tournament, the only things I wish for is we get three competitive games, my kid contributes meaningfully, and hopefully there will be a moment or two of brilliance that makes the long drive home easier.
> 
> Best of the best?  I will leave you guys to worry about it.


My ego got so wrapped up in that Tagline bro, I feel sic today about how I bought into it.  That is some serious advertising.  If any of these soccer orgs ever got around to ask us customers what we really think, I would say this.  

Stop grouping players and teams as best of the best or tier 1 or tier two player or flight one or flight two when their 13 and under.  This was all tagged as a line to sell us all.  I would offer this up.  Get all the girls together and form local teams.  Each team will have a mix of talent.  As the girls get to 14 or 15, then the travel ball.  Please forgive me Messi


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Honest answer - no scrimmages.  my kids' teams (I don't play any more)  went to AZ and NV in the Fall for games before this pandemic got out of hand, especially in AZ.


Any of the kids get covid?    We have done a few scrimmages and one tournament at Thanksgiving,  about 6 games total, plus practices, not a single case in the kids or parents.   But I know of at least 15 cases(these are people I know) that happened through house get togethers, college study groups, car pooling and work.  Indoors vs outdoors.   Really makes a huge difference for cases.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Any of the kids get covid?    We have done a few scrimmages and one tournament,  about 6 games total, plus practices, not a single case.   But I know of at least 15 cases that happened through house get togethers, college study groups, car pooling and work.  Indoors vs outdoors.   Really makes a huge difference for cases.


74% of the cases are home spread. 

What do you think happens during the holidays? 

Surf needs to think and shut this bastard down. If 
they want to be greedy change double for surf next year in California since some parents 
would risk anything to play and make up for the lost revenue.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 17, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Well said.  So much backlash on this forum about this no longer being "best of the best" tournament.  I guess all of their kids always played in the best of the best flight.  Luckily we never had to worry about that as my kid's team was always placed in one of the other flights.
> 
> For any tournament, the only things I wish for is we get three competitive games, my kid contributes meaningfully, and hopefully there will be a moment or two of brilliance that makes the long drive home easier.
> 
> Best of the best?  I will leave you guys to worry about it.


I wouldn't characterize it as backlash.  Many clubs/teams have backed out due to other top teams backing out.  Saying that's a reason for backing out isn't backlash or a dig at Surf, it's a fact.  Best of the Best is certainly subjective.  If someone is on here whining about the degradation of competition at Surf but doesn't have a player on a team that would be playing in that top bracket, then shame on them.  

"Best of the Best" is a tagline endorsed by Surf and sold to parents all over the country. So, for those clubs/players/parents that typically play within the framework of "best of the best", this tournament will not provide that.    Every Tournament has a self proclaimed "top" bracket.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

Nobody is being fooled by "Best of the Best".  Not in 2020.  Surf is a soccer tournament that, if it ever really was best of the best, is a reward for kids that work their asses off 3-4 days per week.  Getting to play in some of the best weather on the planet.  Having smoothies by the pool with teammates.  Going to Sea World.  Checking out some terrific, local colleges between matches.  For most it's just about the experience & reward for hard work and sacrifice we all know comp players make.  

You can be pissed that someone is still trying to host a soccer tournament because of Covid, but blaming them for wanting to make money is ridiculous.  They aren't being deceitful and they aren't being greedy.  Those of you wanting everyone to shut everything down are never going to get 100% compliance, no matter what you do, so quit whining.  

Surf provides a product people want or it wouldn't exist.  Stop crying about them pushing the dates back.  They're chasing a moving target like Fauci and The Laundry King of France.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Nobody is being fooled by "Best of the Best".  Not in 2020.  Surf is a soccer tournament that, if it ever really was best of the best, is a reward for kids that work their asses off 3-4 days per week.  Getting to play in some of the best weather on the planet.  Having smoothies by the pool with teammates.  Going to Sea World.  Checking out some terrific, local colleges between matches.  For most it's just about the experience & reward for hard work and sacrifice we all know comp players make.
> 
> You can be pissed that someone is still trying to host a soccer tournament because of Covid, but blaming them for wanting to make money is ridiculous.  They aren't being deceitful and they aren't being greedy.  Those of you wanting everyone to shut everything down are never going to get 100% compliance, no matter what you do, so quit whining.
> 
> Surf provides a product people want or it wouldn't exist.  Stop crying about them pushing the dates back.  They're chasing a moving target like Fauci and The Laundry King of France.


“Those of you wanting everyone to shut everything down are never going to get 100% compliance, no matter what you do, so quit whining.”

That’s rich, and also a straw man argument. No one expects to shut everything down, or 100% compliance. To the contrary, I’m perfectly happy with CA’s guidelines and not whining at all. I’m just having fun with the folks who actually are whining that, ironically, want everything to open up but aren’t getting 100% compliance.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 17, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> How can I know what younger team registered if you don’t mind me asking


What exactly are you looking for?  Age group or club name? 

I hadn't taken a look at the youngers but could.  You need access to the registered list which requires a login.  

This list is just what teams are registered at the time of view.  There could be lags or updates: adds or drops in progress so it's a moving target.  When the schedules come out know for sure but going to be a while since their scheduling for ~ 500 teams combined.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Nobody is being fooled by "Best of the Best".  Not in 2020.  Surf is a soccer tournament that, if it ever really was best of the best, is a reward for kids that work their asses off 3-4 days per week.  Getting to play in some of the best weather on the planet.  Having smoothies by the pool with teammates.  Going to Sea World.  Checking out some terrific, local colleges between matches.  For most it's just about the experience & reward for hard work and sacrifice we all know comp players make.
> 
> You can be pissed that someone is still trying to host a soccer tournament because of Covid, but blaming them for wanting to make money is ridiculous.  They aren't being deceitful and they aren't being greedy.  Those of you wanting everyone to shut everything down are never going to get 100% compliance, no matter what you do, so quit whining.
> 
> Surf provides a product people want or it wouldn't exist.  Stop crying about them pushing the dates back.  They're chasing a moving target like Fauci and The Laundry King of France.


I think it is more about blaming them for wanting to make money by spreading covid.  If they want to sell Surf Cup t-shirts online, go for it.

Completely agree that Surf is a fun party.  

CA just had 60,000 new cases yesterday.  AZ added another 5000.  Most ICUs in both states are full or near full.  This is not the time to insist on your right to travel and throw fun parties.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Surf provides a product people want or it wouldn't exist.


So do drug dealers and prostitutes.  What’s your point?


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> What exactly are you looking for?  Age group or club name?
> 
> I hadn't taken a look at the youngers but could.  You need access to the registered list which requires a login.
> 
> This list is just what teams are registered at the time of view.  There could be lags or updates: adds or drops in progress so it's a moving target.  When the schedules come out know for sure but going to be a while since their scheduling for ~ 500 teams combined.


500 is a very impressive and should be praised for, "making things happen" during the Rona days.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> 500 is a very impressive and should be praised for, "making things happen" during the Rona days.


Yes, things are going to happen. That much is true.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> “Those of you wanting everyone to shut everything down are never going to get 100% compliance, no matter what you do, so quit whining.”
> 
> That’s rich, and also a straw man argument. No one expects to shut everything down, or 100% compliance. To the contrary, I’m perfectly happy with CA’s guidelines and not whining at all. I’m just having fun with the folks who actually are whining that, ironically, want everything to open up but aren’t getting 100% compliance.


What does that even mean?  "Wanting everything to open up but aren't getting 100% compliance".  There is no straw man argument though you seem to like that phrase.  You use it constantly.  

Newsom lied about dining indoors after telling everyone else they couldn't.  Fauci originally told people NOT to wear masks.  People are counted as a "Covid" death despite a comorbidity issue that is not being acknowledged.  People dying from Covid, rather than dying WITH Covid, are not the same. 

Do you really think popping up a canopy with portable heaters somehow makes "outdoor dining" safer than being inside?  The entire "CA guidelines" is moronic.  But you wonder why people want to play soccer.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

@happy9 Dont feel so bad.  Even Chachi and Don Most are fighting now because of all the division and hate and, "my side is right only attitude."  

*Scott Baio reacts to Don Most’s comments about ‘Happy Days’ fundraiser: ‘Entertainment shouldn’t be political’*


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, things are going to happen. That much is true.


Yes sir.  Are you ready?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think it is more about blaming them for wanting to make money by spreading covid.  If they want to sell Surf Cup t-shirts online, go for it.
> 
> Completely agree that Surf is a fun party.
> 
> CA just had 60,000 new cases yesterday.  AZ added another 5000.  Most ICUs in both states are full or near full.  This is not the time to insist on your right to travel and throw fun parties.


I don't disagree with that but most ICUs are nearly full this time every year.  Have you talked to, or know of, a physician or nurse that would dispute that?  I realize acknowledging that doesn't solve the capacity problem but I'm not aware of playing outdoor soccer resulting in bursting hospitals at the seams.  My point to EOTL was that the increased cases are attributed to other behavior.  Even this basketball tournament that happened near Sacramento, resulting in an "outbreak of 94 positive cases", with all the articles I've read because it happened in my backyard, not 1 has mentioned a death or hospital stay for a single participant.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen but I haven't read of one.  Not one.  And this place was hosting indoor basketball from Day 1.  And are you surprised to see "more" cases when there's "more" testing than ever?  C'mon.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So do drug dealers and prostitutes.  What’s your point?


Do you consider drug dealers and hookers "essential" workers?


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I don't disagree with that but most ICUs are nearly full this time every year.  Have you talked to, or know of, a physician or nurse that would dispute that?  I realize acknowledging that doesn't solve the capacity problem but I'm not aware of playing outdoor soccer resulting in bursting hospitals at the seems.  My point to EOTL was that the increased cases are attributed to other behavior.  Even this basketball tournament that happened near Sacramento, resulting in an "outbreak of 94 positive cases", with all the articles I've read because it happened in my backyard, not 1 has mentioned a death or hospital stay for a single participant.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen but I haven't read of one.  Not one.  And this place was hosting indoor basketball from Day 1.  And are you surprised to see "more" cases when there's "more" testing than ever?  C'mon.


C'mon man is what you mean.  Let's not forget that word.  What a heist.  Knock small business completely out of business and all their workers looking for a hand out.  "Help me kind sir EOTL, please help me with a hand out sir."


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Do you consider drug dealers and hookers "essential" workers?


Depends on who you ask!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I don't disagree with that but most ICUs are nearly full this time every year.  Have you talked to, or know of, a physician or nurse that would dispute that?  I realize acknowledging that doesn't solve the capacity problem but I'm not aware of playing outdoor soccer resulting in bursting hospitals at the seams.  My point to EOTL was that the increased cases are attributed to other behavior.  Even this basketball tournament that happened near Sacramento, resulting in an "outbreak of 94 positive cases", with all the articles I've read because it happened in my backyard, not 1 has mentioned a death or hospital stay for a single participant.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen but I haven't read of one.  Not one.  And this place was hosting indoor basketball from Day 1.  And are you surprised to see "more" cases when there's "more" testing than ever?  C'mon.


Covid is a hoax, eh? Every single doctor or nurse who works in a hospital ICU virtually anywhere in the country will tell you f**k you liar.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> C'mon man is what you mean.  Let's not forget that word.  What a heist.  Knock small business completely out of business and all their workers looking for a hand out.  "Help me kind sir EOTL, please help me with a hand out sir."


Literally the only person here who begs for handouts is you.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Covid is a hoax, eh? Every single doctor or nurse who works in a hospital ICU virtually anywhere in the country will tell you f**k you liar.


So I'm looking at my post and, nope, don't see "hoax" in there anywhere.  Seems like you just made a straw man argument.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Covid is a hoax, eh? Every single doctor or nurse who works in a hospital ICU virtually anywhere in the country will tell you f**k you liar.


When the big boys show up, I will love to continue our conversation.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So I'm looking at my post and, nope, don't see "hoax" in there anywhere.  Seems like you just made a straw man argument.


Sure buddy. ICUs are full for every reason other than covid. 

So you admit that well over 300,000 people are dead due to covid, plus another 3,000 a day? You admit that there are well over 300,000 excess deaths so far this year in the US? No. Ok.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure buddy. ICUs are full for every reason other than covid.
> 
> So you admit that well over 300,000 people are dead due to covid, plus another 3,000 a day? You admit that there are well over 300,000 excess deaths so far this year in the US? No. Ok.


STRAW + MAN.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Covid is a hoax, eh? Every single doctor or nurse who works in a hospital ICU virtually anywhere in the country will tell you f**k you liar.


Someone has real problems right about now and it's not me for once in my life.  I was made for this time and I'm ready.  I really was born for this very time we all face together.  Stay calm and stay safe.  Let the pros handles things.  USA USA USA!!!!!!


----------



## dad4 (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I don't disagree with that but most ICUs are nearly full this time every year.  Have you talked to, or know of, a physician or nurse that would dispute that?  I realize acknowledging that doesn't solve the capacity problem but I'm not aware of playing outdoor soccer resulting in bursting hospitals at the seams.  My point to EOTL was that the increased cases are attributed to other behavior.  Even this basketball tournament that happened near Sacramento, resulting in an "outbreak of 94 positive cases", with all the articles I've read because it happened in my backyard, not 1 has mentioned a death or hospital stay for a single participant.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen but I haven't read of one.  Not one.  And this place was hosting indoor basketball from Day 1.  And are you surprised to see "more" cases when there's "more" testing than ever?  C'mon.


The problem with Surf is all the non soccer stuff.  Hotels, restaurants, bars, carpools, etc.

If some dads from Surf and Del Mar organize a Saturday scrimmage, I'd worry less about the soccer than the beers after.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The problem with Surf is all the non soccer stuff.  Hotels, restaurants, bars, carpools, etc.
> 
> If some dads from Surf and Del Mar organize a Saturday scrimmage, I'd worry less about the soccer than the beers after.


Totally understand that.  People that will do it in Phoenix are doing it now already, though.  They won't adjust their behavior, as I would personally, but that's kind of my point.  I'm inclined to believe all of our kids, except for EOTL that doesn't have kids playing soccer, have already had it or been exposed to it by "social distancing" at their 3-days per week "non contact" practices for 6 months.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Do you consider drug dealers and hookers "essential" workers?


Maybe, if you’re married.  Do you consider Surf Cup essential?


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe, if you’re married.  Do you consider Surf Cup essential?


I think after the dust settles Dre, we will all look back and say, "you know what, were all important and no one is more essential then the other."


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe, if you’re married.  Do you consider Surf Cup essential?


I consider outdoor sports for kids "essential", or at the very least, as "essential" as only allowing 20% of patrons in a department store, private schools being allowed to stay open because they're private, "outdoor dining" inside a car cover and portable heater, 1/2 day school on a hybrid schedule, etc.

At least until there's legitimate statistics to prove playing soccer outside puts people in the hospital.  I haven't seen that yet.  Have you?  And are we going to pretend scanning someone's forehead temperature somehow reduces risk?  I mean, who the fuck are we kidding?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I consider outdoor sports for kids "essential", or at the very least, as "essential" as only allowing 20% of patrons in a department store, private schools being allowed to stay open because they're private, "outdoor dining" inside a car cover and portable heater, 1/2 day school on a hybrid schedule, etc.
> 
> At least until there's legitimate statistics to prove playing soccer outside puts people in the hospital.  I haven't seen that yet.  Have you?  And are we going to pretend scanning someone's forehead temperature somehow reduces risk?  I mean, who the fuck are we kidding?


If I remember right, the forehead temperature thing catches something like 30-40% of cases.  Costs next to nothing, is a truly minor inconvenience, and helps a bit.  Perfectly reasonable thing to do before practices and scrimmages.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I consider outdoor sports for kids "essential", or at the very least, as "essential" as only allowing 20% of patrons in a department store, private schools being allowed to stay open because they're private, "outdoor dining" inside a car cover and portable heater, 1/2 day school on a hybrid schedule, etc.
> 
> At least until there's legitimate statistics to prove playing soccer outside puts people in the hospital.  I haven't seen that yet.  Have you?  And are we going to pretend scanning someone's forehead temperature somehow reduces risk?  I mean, who the fuck are we kidding?


Let it all out bro.  I'm healing myself coming on here and talking up with my pals, who seem to be the same person.  Therapeutic is an understatement.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If I remember right, the forehead temperature thing catches something like 30-40% of cases.  Costs next to nothing, is a truly minor inconvenience, and helps a bit.  Perfectly reasonable thing to do before practices and scrimmages.


Agreed... but it presents a false sense of security.  60-70% on a test means you aren't getting into grad school.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Nobody is being fooled by "Best of the Best".  Not in 2020.  Surf is a soccer tournament that, if it ever really was best of the best, is a reward for kids that work their asses off 3-4 days per week.  Getting to play in some of the best weather on the planet.  Having smoothies by the pool with teammates.  Going to Sea World.  Checking out some terrific, local colleges between matches.  For most it's just about the experience & reward for hard work and sacrifice we all know comp players make.
> 
> You can be pissed that someone is still trying to host a soccer tournament because of Covid, but blaming them for wanting to make money is ridiculous.  They aren't being deceitful and they aren't being greedy.  Those of you wanting everyone to shut everything down are never going to get 100% compliance, no matter what you do, so quit whining.
> 
> Surf provides a product people want or it wouldn't exist.  Stop crying about them pushing the dates back.  They're chasing a moving target like Fauci and The Laundry King of France.


those wanting to shut everything down are still getting a check somewhere.  they aren't worried where their rent payment is coming from.  Its not about you selfish people.  give up your mortgage payment then talk


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If I remember right, the forehead temperature thing catches something like 30-40% of cases.  Costs next to nothing, is a truly minor inconvenience, and helps a bit.  Perfectly reasonable thing to do before practices and scrimmages.


So my wife does this when we go into place that tries to scan her brain.  

Hostess:  Hi mam, please place your forehead out forward please

Wife:  No, I wont let you scan my brain with your machine.  Is there another way?

Hostess:  Yes, stay in your car and one of my boys will roller skate your grub out to you or let me scan your wrist

Wife:  Ok, please scan wrist


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> those wanting to shut everything down are still getting a check somewhere.  they aren't worried where their rent payment is coming from.  Its not about you selfish people.  give up your mortgage payment then talk


That's whats next on the docket.  No more check for all and see how it feels.  So many men think they own us.  Just wait Jose, sh*t is about to really hit the fan.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> So my wife does this when we go into place that tries to scan her brain.
> 
> Hostess:  Hi mam, please place your forehead out forward please
> 
> ...


Next time suggest a rectal thermometer.  The reaction will be well worth ending up at Macaroni Grill down the street.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I consider outdoor sports for kids "essential", or at the very least, as "essential" as only allowing 20% of patrons in a department store, private schools being allowed to stay open because they're private, "outdoor dining" inside a car cover and portable heater, 1/2 day school on a hybrid schedule, etc.
> 
> At least until there's legitimate statistics to prove playing soccer outside puts people in the hospital.  I haven't seen that yet.  Have you?  And are we going to pretend scanning someone's forehead temperature somehow reduces risk?  I mean, who the fuck are we kidding?


I consider outdoor sports essential for kids too.  In the past 10 months my kid has learned how to skateboard.  She rides “goofy” so she works her left (weak) leg and I think that will eventually help with finishing with her non-dominant leg.  Her balance and core strength has improved also; she probably does 100 ollies per day.  Skateboarding has also taught her how to fall and hopefully this skill will help avoid or minimize injury in the future.

We live by Mountain Bike trails so we have been hitting the trails too.

I’m telling you this because my kid wants to go pro or experimental as others have called it.  In order to play soccer in college or pros these kids need to become comfortable with cross training.  I think the past 10 months have been a great opportunity for players to focus on improving skill/technique and introducing more variety into their fitness routine.

I don’t have any control over what politicians do, so I am focusing my energy and attention to areas that I can control.


----------



## watfly (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I've never had an issue with Surf--15+ years of kids soccer in LA/OC and plenty of SurfCups--until several weeks ago when they made a business decision to prioritize profits over the health and safety of families and children, despite resounding medical advice to the contrary and now in defiance of state and local mandates--then promoting it under the guise of college scouting and kids needing to play. It's really a shame because this will tarnish their reputation for a long time...the club not willing to join the other CA clubs/teams/players/families in the worthy common goal of following state orders to suppress a health crisis. Nobody likes the mandates, but responsible companies do not willingly defy them, and do not encourage families and children to do the same.  They are incapable (as are some posters on this thread) of looking at things without a soccer lens.  That is disappointing and sad.  At this point, if they cared about ethics and the welfare of California families, Surf would not allow ANY California teams to play in AZ, including their own.  That's not jealousy.  That's simply calling for doing the right thing.


I don't disagree that Surf would be well advised to cancel the tournament from an optics standpoint, I've been on record saying that for weeks.  Unfortunately they've painted themselves into a corner with the remaining teams.  They had a perfect opportunity a week and a half ago to cancel but instead they doubled down.   However, comparing them to "big tobacco" or a "criminal enterprise", is not remotely factually comparable, and is a level of animosity that I can't comprehend based on the simple decision to legally and safely (based on their protocols and the actually history of recent tourneys) host a tournament.  I guess calling them Nazi's is too ubiquitous.  It seems there is something else underlying this venom.  I know people that resent Surf's success...which I find odd that anyone resents somebody else's success.

Teams and clubs have made their own decisions to go.  They should go, have a good time, be careful and take responsibility for their actions.  Surf is not forcing anyone to go.  Does Surf have influence?  Sure, they're the 880lb gorilla that could sell ice to Eskimos, but Surf has given teams every opportunity to back out and receive a 97% refund.  It seems you may be just looking for a scapegoat.  I guess I'm just tired of this nanny culture where people hyperbolically criticize others for their educated choices when those choices have zero impact on them.  I realize this behavior is likely born out of their own fears, but that still doesn't justify it.  As my mom used to say "Mind your own beeswax".


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Totally understand that.  People that will do it in Phoenix are doing it now already, though.  They won't adjust their behavior, as I would personally, but that's kind of my point.  I'm inclined to believe all of our kids, except for EOTL that doesn't have kids playing soccer, have already had it or been exposed to it by "social distancing" at their 3-days per week "non contact" practices for 6 months.  It's ridiculous.


People will and do adjust their behavior when it becomes so hard for them to engage in idiotic behavior that they don’t. CA’s rules have made it so impractical to attend Surf that most have abandoned ship. And that limits spread. Most have stopped going places because it just isn’t worth it. That is the point. Not expecting the impossible of 100% of people staying home 100% of the time. The more CA can limit spread, the more likely it will continue to have the lowest death rate of any state with even remotely similar population density. 

The fact that idiot cactus lovers are going to spread covid at bars regardless of the rules is all the more reason to make it harder on Californians to go get covid from them.  

Any updates odds for the big Blues v. Yuma AYSO matchup?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> People will and do adjust their behavior when it becomes so hard for them to engage in idiotic behavior that they don’t. CA’s rules have made it so impractical to attend Surf that most have abandoned ship. And that limits spread. Most have stopped going places because it just isn’t worth it. That is the point. Not expecting the impossible of 100% of people staying home 100% of the time. The more CA can limit spread, the more likely it will continue to have the lowest death rate of any state with even remotely similar population density.
> 
> The fact that idiot cactus lovers are going to spread covid at bars regardless of the rules is all the more reason to make it harder on Californians to go get covid from them.
> 
> Any updates odds for the big Blues v. Yuma AYSO matchup?


Why would you care about odds?  Are you a gambler or just love talking about kid's soccer when you don't have kids playing soccer?


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> People will and do adjust their behavior when it becomes so hard for them to engage in idiotic behavior that they don’t. CA’s rules have made it so impractical to attend Surf that most have abandoned ship. And that limits spread. Most have stopped going places because it just isn’t worth it. That is the point. Not expecting the impossible of 100% of people staying home 100% of the time. The more CA can limit spread, the more likely it will continue to have the lowest death rate of any state with even remotely similar population density.
> 
> The fact that idiot cactus lovers are going to spread covid at bars regardless of the rules is all the more reason to make it harder on Californians to go get covid from them.
> 
> Any updates odds for the big Blues v. Yuma AYSO matchup?


Blues v Yuma 0%


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Why would you care about odds?  Are you a gambler or just love talking about kid's soccer when you don't have kids playing soccer?


a Pedo type behavior


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> People will and do adjust their behavior when it becomes so hard for them to engage in idiotic behavior that they don’t. CA’s rules have made it so impractical to attend Surf that most have abandoned ship. And that limits spread. Most have stopped going places because it just isn’t worth it. That is the point. Not expecting the impossible of 100% of people staying home 100% of the time. The more CA can limit spread, the more likely it will continue to have the lowest death rate of any state with even remotely similar population density.
> 
> The fact that idiot cactus lovers are going to spread covid at bars regardless of the rules is all the more reason to make it harder on Californians to go get covid from them.
> 
> Any updates odds for the big Blues v. Yuma AYSO matchup?


any scientific updates on soccer spreading the virus?   asking for a friend


----------



## watfly (Dec 17, 2020)

46n2 said:


> honesty question --Has your team scrimmaged another team or club in the past 6 months?  Or have you just stuck to the guidelines of 6' square training and no contact--please answer this truthfully


You heard that glass breaking too?


----------



## MacDre (Dec 17, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> those wanting to shut everything down are still getting a check somewhere.  they aren't worried where their rent payment is coming from.  Its not about you selfish people.  give up your mortgage payment then talk


Real talk.  But I may be the exception.  My wife and daughter think I’m cheap.  I’m not cheap, they just understand what it is like to go to sleep hungry and have to go to school looking like a bum.  I learned at a young age that money is cool but relationships are better.  If I lost it all today, it’s nothing to a BOSS to get it right back because I don’t focus on money, I focus on love.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> I don't disagree that Surf would be well advised to cancel the tournament from an optics standpoint, I've been on record saying that for weeks.  Unfortunately they've painted themselves into a corner with the remaining teams.  They had a perfect opportunity a week and a half ago to cancel but instead they doubled down.   However, comparing them to "big tobacco" or a "criminal enterprise", is not remotely factually comparable, and is a level of animosity that I can't comprehend based on the simple decision to legally and safely (based on their protocols and the actually history of recent tourneys) host a tournament.  I guess calling them Nazi's is too ubiquitous.  It seems there is something else underlying this venom.  I know people that resent Surf's success...which I find odd that anyone resents somebody else's success.
> 
> Teams and clubs have made their own decisions to go.  They should go, have a good time, be careful and take responsibility for their actions.  Surf is not forcing anyone to go.  Does Surf have influence?  Sure, they're the 880lb gorilla that could sell ice to Eskimos, but Surf has given teams every opportunity to back out and receive a 97% refund.  It seems you may be just looking for a scapegoat.  I guess I'm just tired of this nanny culture where people hyperbolically criticize others for their educated choices when those choices have zero impact on them.  I realize this behavior is likely born out of their own fears, but that still doesn't justify it.  As my mom used to say "Mind your own beeswax".


100% agree with all of this. 

BUT.....From an AZ perspective (just mine, other AZ folks on here may disagree), The idea of Surf is fodder for more stupid local government decision making.  The idea of Surf has shut down all city fields/parks/other stuff in the city of phoenix.  .That impacts directly certain clubs ability to practice.  Cites across the valley have suspended services to their citizens.  Do I directly blame Surf, no...Is there indirect blame , yep.  Soccer tournament travel from out of state is mentioned in every single meeting that cities are having.  Tucson has cancelled everything through end of JAN and has implemented a curfew (county wide). The threat of more restrictions hang over the head of small business as our cases continue to rise and ICUs continue to fill up.  140 ICU beds available today and it's likely less because of staffing. I know for a fact that smaller hospitals up north are out of ICU beds and many smaller hospitals elsewhere, to include the phoenix area, are getting there.  

Small businesses are leaning in hard to demonstrate compliance with local directives.  It's harder to run a restaurant at 50% capacity (which is what's happening now)  than  it is at 100% capacity.  It may be catastrophic to many to undergo take out only again for 30 days or more.  The macaroni grill will be just fine, Juan Solo's taco shop, not so much.

Since Thanksgiving, local tournaments have either scaled back participation or cancelled.  Corporations have cancelled their stuff.  It's an optics thing.  I'm not going to argue the science behind virus spread on a soccer pitch - it's a stupid one.  

So yea, Surf in AZ in DEC/JAN against the backdrop of what's happening is utterly foolish.  Believe what you want about how the virus spreads, etc, the reality is this is being politized to the Nth degree.  Just look inward to CA for the playbook.  To put it rather kindly, I really don't care about your lack of game footage or how little jonny and sally need to play 3 games over a weekend and put in a good effort.  It's your right and choice to act on that notion, it's also other people's right's to disagree.  Go find a vacant field or two and put some games together. Let the conditions improve and then come back and play.  Some people need to pull their head out of their 4th point of contact and breathe.

On a good note, and one that I follow more closely and place higher street cred to- Fatality rates are falling even as infection rates are increasing.  Seems like we have a quicker turnover in ICU beds, which is good.  The virus is scary and dangerous to some, not so scary and dangerous to most.   Once we peak and ICU beds are full of what they are normally full of this time of the year, then the threat of increased restrictions will ease.


----------



## watfly (Dec 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> 100% agree with all of this.
> 
> BUT.....From an AZ perspective (just mine, other AZ folks on here may disagree), The idea of Surf is fodder for more stupid local government decision making.  The idea of Surf has shut down all city fields/parks/other stuff in the city of phoenix.  .That impacts directly certain clubs ability to practice.  Cites across the valley have suspended services to their citizens.  Do I directly blame Surf, no...Is there indirect blame , yep.  Soccer tournament travel from out of state is mentioned in every single meeting that cities are having.  Tucson has cancelled everything through end of JAN and has implemented a curfew (county wide). The threat of more restrictions hang over the head of small business as our cases continue to rise and ICUs continue to fill up.  140 ICU beds available today and it's likely less because of staffing. I know for a fact that smaller hospitals up north are out of ICU beds and many smaller hospitals elsewhere, to include the phoenix area, are getting there.
> 
> ...


100% agree (and BTW my comments weren't directed at you).

Surf is a guest in AZ, they should consider that in their decision making.  I suspect that they may not be welcomed back.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> 100% agree (and BTW my comments weren't directed at you).
> 
> Surf is a guest in AZ, they should consider that in their decision making.  I suspect that they may not be welcomed back.


Didn't think they were and didn't mean to imply I thought they were.  Just a general statement.

Surf saw an opportunity and took it.  Field availability was in their favor -->  2nd week of JAN-MAY most good fields are generally booked.  Great idea at the time and a win, win for all parties invovled.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Any updates odds for the big Blues v. Yuma AYSO matchup?


You can go to the ECNL website and pull up scores from games in AZ you guaranteed would never happen if you like.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You can go to the ECNL website and pull up scores from games in AZ you guaranteed would never happen if you like.


Or watch the live streamed games that were never played. 




__





						Elite Clubs National League - Home
					






					portal.stretchinternet.com


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 17, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> any scientific updates on soccer spreading the virus?   asking for a friend


The news would have a huge headline if soccer was spreading covid.   Look what happened to indoor basketball.

The Mercury News says the outbreak includes 39 "middle- and high school players," three coaches and 35 additional contacts.









						94 cases of COVID-19 traced back to illegal youth basketball tournament in California
					

Health officials in Santa Clara County, California, say that they have traced 94 cases of COVID-19 to a youth basketball tournament that took place illegally at a nearby indoor sports complex last month.




					www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> What's up with all the hate towards Surf?


Surf the club: I don't like how they are attempting to be the McDonalds of soccer by absorbing smaller local clubs and bending them to one unified model.

Surf Cup the org: I don't like the hypercapitalism that they feel the need to put everyone through. Just put on a good tournament ffs, don't try to be anything more. Sometimes growth growth growth is not the answer to everything. Be good at what you're good at.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 17, 2020)

Some time ago, Surf was Best of the Best. Kids and parents were looking forward to going to Surf. Also your team have to be very good to be accepted. But ever since they've created flight 2 and start accepting mediocre out of state teams just because they had to stay in a hotel, Surf became Best of the Rest. There is no doubt Surf still very well run tournament compare to others. But this year they've made a big mistake postponing it 3 times and then moving to AZ in the worst possible time. I really hope tournament will happen and wish best of luck to all teams that brave enough to attend.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

Uh oh-- the number of teams on the (still not posted) youngers schedule is dropping:





__





						2020 Surf Cup Phoenix (Youngers) December 27 - 29, 2020
					






					2020collegecup.elitesoccertournaments.com
				




168 teams total as of right now, that number was double yesterday.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Surf the club: I don't like how they are attempting to be the McDonalds of soccer by absorbing smaller local clubs and bending them to one unified model.


No hate for the small clubs that Sell out to franchises like Surf or Slammers?  You can’t buy what isn’t for sale!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Or watch the live streamed games that were never played.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In EOTL’s defense, he did already admit he was wrong and concede (albeit begrudgingly) he was wrong.  See Bye Bye Outlaw thread....(last or second to last page)


----------



## watfly (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Surf the club: I don't like how they are attempting to be the McDonalds of soccer by absorbing smaller local clubs and bending them to one unified model.
> 
> Surf Cup the org: I don't like the hypercapitalism that they feel the need to put everyone through. Just put on a good tournament ffs, don't try to be anything more. Sometimes growth growth growth is not the answer to everything. Be good at what you're good at.


I understand your points, I just personally wouldn't hate them for it.  A question, not a criticism, do you really think they're bending these clubs to be one unified model?  To me its seems more of marketing and jersey selling scheme.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> In EOTL’s defense, he did already admit he was wrong and concede (albeit begrudgingly) he was wrong.  See Bye Bye Outlaw thread....(last or second to last page)


I am okay with dotting the I's and crossing the T's after the fact.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> The news would have a huge headline if soccer was spreading covid.   Look what happened to indoor basketball.
> 
> The Mercury News says the outbreak includes 39 "middle- and high school players," three coaches and 35 additional contacts.
> 
> ...


And yet not a single hospitalization connected to these 94 cases.  We know damned well that would have been spotlighted.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So do drug dealers and prostitutes.  What’s your point?


It sounds like The Hangover IV Surf Cup


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> No hate for the small clubs that Sell out to franchises like Surf or Slammers?  You can’t buy what isn’t for sale!


Oh don't get me wrong, I don't like that either. Clubs have unrealistic ambitions that wind up getting taken advantage of; "you'll never retain the best players if you aren't in these leagues", "you need the support of a giant centrally controlled organization in order to compete in these modern times" etc etc etc. I've seen firsthand the wild promises that get thrown around and the subsequent reality-- the only thing Surf et al have going for them is the scale. They aren't any better or worse or whatever, they're just big. That size makes them believe that they're these gatekeepers to greatness when in reality that isn't the case, and that's the frustrating part. It's the same for Slammers, right, you see that Yokohama sponsorship and club admins just lose their mind, "oh we have to be a part of _that_" and it's just ridiculous.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> People are counted as a "Covid" death despite a comorbidity issue that is not being acknowledged.  People dying from Covid, rather than dying WITH Covid, are not the same.


Get a load of this.  Your comorbidity comment is accurate but it gets so much more ridiculous.  The guy who dies in a motorcycle accident tests positive for "it" and so the cause of death is listed as "it" because the thinking is "well if he didn't have "it" he wouldn't have crashed and died.  Smh.

Or..., the number of positive cases being reported also includes "suspected".  And that suspected number being folded in is about a 10% bump. Go figure.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You admit that there are well over 300,000 excess deaths so far this year in the US?


He would be lying if he did.  A certain percentage of those deaths would have occurred regardless of COVID.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 17, 2020)

More fun - Let's see if it spreads to more cities or the Greater Bay Area.  

San Francisco's Health Director Dr. Grant Colfax announced Thursday a new travel order requiring a mandatory quarantine of 10 days for anyone traveling, moving or returning to the city from anywhere outside the Bay Area.

The order goes into effect on Friday and applies to both visitors and residents.

The order also requires anyone who comes to San Francisco to quarantine for 10 days if they spent any time outside the following nine Bay Area counties: San Mateo, Santa Clara, Alameda, Contra Costa, Solano, Sonoma, Napa, Marin and Santa Cruz.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Get a load of this.  Your comorbidity comment is accurate but it gets so much more ridiculous.  The guy who dies in a motorcycle accident tests positive for "it" and so the cause of death is listed as "it" because the thinking is "well if he didn't have "it" he wouldn't have crashed and died.  Smh.
> 
> Or..., the number of positive cases being reported also includes "suspected".  And that suspected number being folded in is about a 10% bump. Go figure.


Thank you, Mr. Joined-Nine-Days-Ago, for rehashing shit that we were arguing about _in March_. Please stop.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Are you a gambler or just love talking about kid's soccer when you don't have kids playing soccer?


When you say it like that, it's creepy.  Maybe he's lashing out because he can't lurk around the bathrooms at the tournament.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> He would be lying if he did.  A certain percentage of those deaths would have occurred regardless of COVID.


When he responds with that line, you know you’ve won.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Get a load of this.  Your comorbidity comment is accurate but it gets so much more ridiculous.  The guy who dies in a motorcycle accident tests positive for "it" and so the cause of death is listed as "it" because the thinking is "well if he didn't have "it" he wouldn't have crashed and died.  Smh.
> 
> Or..., the number of positive cases being reported also includes "suspected".  And that suspected number being folded in is about a 10% bump. Go figure.


Ok, I guess now 310,000 people plus another 3,000 a day are actually dying of heartburn AND motorcycle accidents. Dumb ICU doctors keep treating broken bones by intubating. 

Are you talking about this fella who actually was not counted as a covid death?  https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/florida-motorcyclist-covid-death/


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Thank you, Mr. Joined-Nine-Days-Ago, for rehashing shit that we were arguing about _in March_. Please stop.


Hi.  Fuck you.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ok, I guess now 310,000 people plus another 3,000 a day are actually dying of heartburn AND motorcycle accidents. Dumb ICU doctors keep treating broken bones by intubating.
> 
> Are you talking about this fella who actually was not counted as a covid death?  https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/florida-motorcyclist-covid-death/


Maybe more like this...









						Grand County Coroner Raises Concern On Deaths Among COVID Cases
					

The Grand County coroner is calling attention to the way the state health department is classifying some deaths.




					denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I don't like that either. Clubs have unrealistic ambitions that wind up getting taken advantage of; "you'll never retain the best players if you aren't in these leagues", "you need the support of a giant centrally controlled organization in order to compete in these modern times" etc etc etc. I've seen firsthand the wild promises that get thrown around and the subsequent reality-- the only thing Surf et al have going for them is the scale. They aren't any better or worse or whatever, they're just big. That size makes them believe that they're these gatekeepers to greatness when in reality that isn't the case, and that's the frustrating part. It's the same for Slammers, right, you see that Yokohama sponsorship and club admins just lose their mind, "oh we have to be a part of _that_" and it's just ridiculous.


Try 11 National Championships and the Cup.  Best fields in socal makes them #1 for better or worse.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe more like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. It’s a conspiracy to prevent children from playing kiddie soccer. What better way to lure them into a tunnel under a DC parlor.  I hear there is some guy who was on a swift boat in Viet Nam who knows all about it. 

Check out how many people are dying of heartburn and motorcycle accidents. A lot. Like a lot a lot.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> OMG. It’s a conspiracy to prevent children from playing kiddie soccer. What better way to lure them into a tunnel under a DC parlor.  I hear there is some guy who was on a swift boat in Viet Nam who knows all about it.
> 
> Check out how many people are dying of heartburn and motorcycle accidents. A lot. Like a lot a lot.
> 
> View attachment 9708


@MrCruett see what I mean...


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> OMG. It’s a conspiracy to prevent children from playing kiddie soccer. What better way to lure them into a tunnel under a DC parlor.  I hear there is some guy who was on a swift boat in Viet Nam who knows all about it.
> 
> Check out how many people are dying of heartburn and motorcycle accidents. A lot. Like a lot a lot.
> 
> View attachment 9708


I'm guessing most of the heartburn deaths occurred in July and August.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I don't like that either. Clubs have unrealistic ambitions that wind up getting taken advantage of; "you'll never retain the best players if you aren't in these leagues", "you need the support of a giant centrally controlled organization in order to compete in these modern times" etc etc etc. I've seen firsthand the wild promises that get thrown around and the subsequent reality-- the only thing Surf et al have going for them is the scale. They aren't any better or worse or whatever, they're just big. That size makes them believe that they're these gatekeepers to greatness when in reality that isn't the case, and that's the frustrating part. It's the same for Slammers, right, you see that Yokohama sponsorship and club admins just lose their mind, "oh we have to be a part of _that_" and it's just ridiculous.


It is the affiliates like OC Surf, Murietta Surf, or LA Surf that can't back up the big talk and money demands from families...... SD Surf is the only real Surf.....their ECNL teams are very strong, the G2006 might be the #1 in the country......  similar deal with Slammers, their LAFC ECNL teams are great then it drops off like it does at Surf.........

@crush Eagles arguably have the best fields..... actually probably Legends ........so Surf are at 3, and I say that as a proud San Diego native.......


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> It is the affiliates like OC Surf, Murietta Surf, or LA Surf that can't back up the big talk and money demands from families...... SD Surf is the only real Surf.....their ECNL teams are very strong, the G2006 might be the #1 in the country......  similar deal with Slammers, their LAFC ECNL teams are great then it drops off like it does at Surf.........
> 
> @crush Eagles arguably have the best fields..... actually probably Legends ........so Surf are at 3, and I say that as a proud San Diego native.......


Oceanside when their up to the task have the best fields imo.  Eagles fields off the freeway?  GP is hit and a miss.  It's been over two years since my dd balled at Silver Lakes so maybe your right.  I see some nice fields off the freeway and it looks like it's the best.  Place to eat dont hurt either.  I'm open to being wrong.  You know me to eat humble pie when i need too.  Peace brah!!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> Oceanside when their up to the task have the best fields imo.  Eagles fields off the freeway?  GP is hit and a miss.  It's been over two years since my dd balled so maybe your right.  I see some nice fields off the freeway and it looks like it's the best.  Place to eat dont hurt either.  I'm open to being wrong.  You know me to eat humble pie when i need too.  Peace brah!!!


Oceanside is great..... but I was just comparing the three big complexes that are controlled by one club each.... wind at silverlakes can be a pita


----------



## Copa9 (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I don't disagree with that but most ICUs are nearly full this time every year.  Have you talked to, or know of, a physician or nurse that would dispute that?  I realize acknowledging that doesn't solve the capacity problem but I'm not aware of playing outdoor soccer resulting in bursting hospitals at the seams.  My point to EOTL was that the increased cases are attributed to other behavior.  Even this basketball tournament that happened near Sacramento, resulting in an "outbreak of 94 positive cases", with all the articles I've read because it happened in my backyard, not 1 has mentioned a death or hospital stay for a single participant.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen but I haven't read of one.  Not one.  And this place was hosting indoor basketball from Day 1.  And are you surprised to see "more" cases when there's "more" testing than ever?  C'mon.


OMG, the stupidity on this forum is beyond imagination.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> OMG, the stupidity on this forum is beyond imagination.


OMG, it's Copa9.  Where is Fact?


----------



## Copa9 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe more like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is bad.  Out of the over 4,000 deaths listed from covid,  they found two who died from gsw. Awful, be afraid of the guns in Colorado.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> That really is bad.  Out of the over 4,000 deaths listed from covid,  they found two who died from gsw. Awful, be afraid of the guns in Colorado.


2 of the 5 reported in that county that day alone.  I’m not denying but I’m not fully buying either.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Hi.  Fuck you.


Oh woe is me, some sockpuppet account called out for his bullshit in trashing yet another thread with his qanon shit has yelled at me, whatever shall I do?!?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> It is the affiliates like OC Surf, Murietta Surf, or LA Surf that can't back up the big talk and money demands from families...... SD Surf is the only real Surf.....their ECNL teams are very strong, the G2006 might be the #1 in the country......  similar deal with Slammers, their LAFC ECNL teams are great then it drops off like it does at Surf.........


No true scotsman, etc etc etc... "money demands", what a shitty fucking line that is. This is why people generally dislike Surf.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 17, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> More fun - Let's see if it spreads to more cities or the Greater Bay Area.
> 
> San Francisco's Health Director Dr. Grant Colfax announced Thursday a new travel order requiring a mandatory quarantine of 10 days for anyone traveling, moving or returning to the city from anywhere outside the Bay Area.
> 
> ...


How is that tracked/enforced?  Establishing an outer and inner cordon with traffic control points around the city?  Sounds like cool training for the CA NG.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> No true scotsman, etc etc etc... "money demands", what a shitty fucking line that is. This is why people generally dislike Surf.


You crack me up bro.  Please share what find wine you got out tonight?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> How is that tracked/enforced?  Establishing an outer and inner cordon with traffic control points around the city?  Sounds like cool training for the CA NG.


Some laws work only to the extent that people respect them.  This is one of those.

I have no real desire to spread covid.  When the county asked me to avoid travel, I did.  

Do they also monitor your fasttrak pass and mail you a fine when your car crosses the bridge?   Probably not, but I suppose they could.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> I don't disagree that Surf would be well advised to cancel the tournament from an optics standpoint, I've been on record saying that for weeks.  Unfortunately they've painted themselves into a corner with the remaining teams.  They had a perfect opportunity a week and a half ago to cancel but instead they doubled down.   However, comparing them to "big tobacco" or a "criminal enterprise", is not remotely factually comparable, and is a level of animosity that I can't comprehend based on the simple decision to legally and safely (based on their protocols and the actually history of recent tourneys) host a tournament.  I guess calling them Nazi's is too ubiquitous.  It seems there is something else underlying this venom.  I know people that resent Surf's success...which I find odd that anyone resents somebody else's success.
> 
> Teams and clubs have made their own decisions to go.  They should go, have a good time, be careful and take responsibility for their actions.  Surf is not forcing anyone to go.  Does Surf have influence?  Sure, they're the 880lb gorilla that could sell ice to Eskimos, but Surf has given teams every opportunity to back out and receive a 97% refund.  It seems you may be just looking for a scapegoat.  I guess I'm just tired of this nanny culture where people hyperbolically criticize others for their educated choices when those choices have zero impact on them.  I realize this behavior is likely born out of their own fears, but that still doesn't justify it.  As my mom used to say "Mind your own beeswax".


I see we need a bit more explanation...

Analogy = _a thing which is comparable to something else in significant respects._ (It does not mean literally the same.)

My analogy = Big Tobacco and Surf.  Both put out products that pose health risks to consumers.  The vast majority of the medical community is saying, "don't do it."  One is even doing it against current government mandates.  Neither is illegal activity (as I've previously written so don't attribute "criminal enterprise" to me), but they are morally and ethically questionable activities.  Having a right to do something is not always right (as i've also written). 

It's an analogy, written to make people think.  It's not venomous.  Unfortunately, it caused your thinking to go to the Holocaust.  Can't believe you referenced Nazi's in your post, even if it was a lame attempt at a dig.  At best your reply is bad form and hypocritically insensitive, at worst...only you would know.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 17, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Some laws work only to the extent that people respect them.  This is one of those.
> 
> I have no real desire to spread covid.  When the county asked me to avoid travel, I did.
> 
> Do they also monitor your fasttrak pass and mail you a fine when your car crosses the bridge?   Probably not, but I suppose they could.


I'm being facetious, these are mainly words being put to paper.  I have friends in NY/NJ - they tried something similar coming into NYC.  Checking temps and asking questions on bridges and subway stations coming into the city.  Low compliance and low enforcement.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Oh woe is me, some sockpuppet account called out for his bullshit in trashing yet another thread with his qanon shit has yelled at me, whatever shall I do?!?


Hi again. You got confused. EOTL was spewing the QAnon stuff. I only said fuck you.


----------



## watfly (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I see we need a bit more explanation...
> 
> Analogy = _a thing which is comparable to something else in significant respects._ (It does not mean literally the same.)
> 
> ...


I'll let the fact that you started a thread to bash another club, because you disagree with their decision that has zero impact on you, stand for itself...and I will let my responses stand for themselves.  At least we can agree that it would have been wise for Surf to cancel the tournament.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I see we need a bit more explanation...
> 
> Analogy = _a thing which is comparable to something else in significant respects._ (It does not mean literally the same.)
> 
> ...


Oh Canada = Absolute Bafoonery.     There's another analogy for you to ponder.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> OMG. It’s a conspiracy to prevent children from playing kiddie soccer. What better way to lure them into a tunnel under a DC parlor.  I hear there is some guy who was on a swift boat in Viet Nam who knows all about it.
> 
> Check out how many people are dying of heartburn and motorcycle accidents. A lot. Like a lot a lot.
> 
> View attachment 9708


Who said we stopped playing soccer. I have a front row seat for you for this weekends games. Pick a day.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 17, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Oh Canada = Absolute Bafoonery.     There's another analogy for you to ponder.


I think you meant "Buffoonery"


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I think you meant "Buffoonery"


bafoonery
(n) foolishness or nonsense that results from an idiot.

Nah, I think I got it just right


----------



## dad4 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> bafoonery
> (n) foolishness or nonsense that results from an idiot.
> 
> Nah, I think I got it just right


Urban dictionary definition?

We've had to outlaw urban dictionary from our scrabble games.   It is formatted like a dictionary, but it is not as reliable.

Either way, you're still just insulting anyone who disagrees with you about the relative value of soccer tournaments and public health.

Not a good look for Surf.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 17, 2020)

What I truthfully don’t get is why there are so many on here who have made it 1000% clear they have no interest in and are not going to Surf, but yet they’re still on this thread incessantly obsessing about Surf. Have they nothing better to do? It’s pathetic. Move on. Even the person that started this thread about getting refunds for Surf is not going to Surf.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Uh oh-- the number of teams on the (still not posted) youngers schedule is dropping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


165 teams.

Just an FYI for everyone, whenever a team drops out, an entire bracket needs to be rescheduled. This is, as you can imagine, not the easiest thing in the world, especially when you get into odd numbers of teams and you need to start doing cross-bracket scheduling. I wonder how many 1-0 forfeits we'll see.

I hope the 2000 players and their families stay safe and virus-free.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Urban dictionary definition?
> 
> We've had to outlaw urban dictionary from our scrabble games.   It is formatted like a dictionary, but it is not as reliable.
> 
> ...


The same analogy applies to several others here too. As some seem to have made it their life mission to defame a club and tournament.  Pathetic is an understatement.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> The same analogy applies to several others here too. As some seem to have made it their life mission to defame a club and tournament.  _*Pathetic is an understatement.*_


You’re not doing much to refute my point that you seem to be here to insult people.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You’re not doing much to refute my point that you seem to be here to insult people.


C'mon man. This entire site is inflammatory and insulting in one form or another most of the time. The truth hurts, and your feelings won't change the facts.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You’re not doing much to refute my point that you seem to be here to insult people.


Just expressing my opinion if it bothers you, then perhaps you should call a sheep meeting and get your little group to stop defaming a club and tournament that they have no vested interest in. No kids playing, no direct ties to the organization.  No first hand knowledge of anything.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> The same analogy applies to several others here too. As some seem to have made it their life mission to defame a club and tournament.  Pathetic is an understatement.


Some of this is likely media overplay but you get the gist of the drama that's going to play out in your state over the next few weeks.  Is it too late for a refund?









						CA COVID update: ICU capacity drops to 0% in Southern California as state reports 379 new deaths, shattering record
					

The ICU capacity in the 11-county Southern California region has dropped to 0% amid a dramatic surge in coronavirus cases, officials said.




					abc7.com


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> No true scotsman, etc etc etc... "money demands", what a shitty fucking line that is. This is why people generally dislike Surf.


What a rude and uneducated response..... you seem to be here to play keyboard warrior and throw insults rather than talk soccer......I guess you have an axe to grind with Surf and youth soccer in general that makes balanced soccer discourse impossible, shame.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Spfister said:


> What I truthfully don’t get is why there are so many on here who have made it 1000% clear they have no interest in and are not going to Surf, but yet they’re still on this thread incessantly obsessing about Surf. Have they nothing better to do? It’s pathetic. Move on. Even the person that started this thread about getting refunds for Surf is not going to Surf.


Really strange behavior huh? A number of them dont even have youth soccer players in their home apparently which makes the behavior even more odd.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 18, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> C'mon man. This entire site is inflammatory and insulting in one form or another most of the time. The truth hurts, and your feelings won't change the facts.


Look, Lavey doesn’t come here with facts.  He/she comes here with insults every time someone points out that now is not a good time to hold a convention, or that Surf AZ is going to have far weaker teams than Surf Cup usually does.

Happy9 came with a fact: ICU capacity is at 0% in socal.  That is a fact..  Lavey came here to call people sheep.  That is an insult, which is different from a fact.

It also adds nothing to the discussion.  People are not going to pay $1000 to catch the ‘rona in ‘zona just because some Surf troll calls them sheep.


----------



## watfly (Dec 18, 2020)

The title of this thread should be changed to "Surf Club - Grind Your Axe Now"


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Hi again. You got confused. EOTL was spewing the QAnon stuff. I only said fuck you.


Is Tom Hanks alive or not?


Lavey29 said:


> Really strange behavior huh? A number of them dont even have youth soccer players in their home apparently which makes the behavior even more odd.


I was thinking about that this morning.  They dont have kids so who might they be?  Coach Doc?  Yes sir, that's who we all been talking to.  I've tried to tell all you I came on here to take on the Docs.  Only TB told me he never has been on the forum.  All the others come here all the time.  I just dont know if I'm talking to this Doc or that Doc or that coach.  Now everyone understands who is on this socal soccer forum message board.  No one comes to a youth soccer forum without kids in the game, right?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

crush said:


> Is Tom Hanks alive or not?
> 
> I was thinking about that this morning.  They dont have kids so who might they be?  Coach Doc?  Yes sir, that's who we all been talking to.  I've tried to tell all you I came on here to take on the Docs.  Only TB told me he never has been on the forum.  All the others come here all the time.  I just dont know if I'm talking to this Doc or that Doc or that coach.  Now everyone understands who is on this socal soccer forum message board.  No one comes to a youth soccer forum without kids in the game, right?


I think some of them maybe had kids who played briefly years ago but never developed into potential college level players. They were probably shunned by some of the well known teams at well known clubs and now the parent Carrie's that grudge with them wherever they go and the easiest way to act on that grudge is on a soccer forum posting baseless nonsense over and over again to trash talk that particular club or tournament. These are like high school kids who weren't quite good enough for varsity and decades later they can talk endless crap from their keyboard inside their safety bubble. Some of the strangest adult behavior that I have observed in quite awhile and they do it 24/7 on here. Same little group. They show up in all the different forum sections trash talking soccer anything.


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I think some of them maybe had kids who played briefly years ago but never developed into potential college level players. They were probably shunned by some of the well known teams at well known clubs and now the parent Carrie's that grudge with them wherever they go and the easiest way to act on that grudge is on a soccer forum posting baseless nonsense over and over again to trash talk that particular club or tournament. These are like high school kids who weren't quite good enough for varsity and decades later they can talk endless crap from their keyboard inside their safety bubble. Some of the strangest adult behavior that I have observed in quite awhile and they do it 24/7 on here. Same little group. They show up in all the different forum sections trash talking soccer anything.


I will admit Im here 24/7 and that is not healthy.  I will take advise from 46 and take a chill pill later today.  I think we have a few Docs and a coach or two for sure.  No doubt in my mind.  I promised not to share PMs with others on here and I wont.  But man, they hate me is an understatement. Parents of kids who didnt make the top A team do not act like this.  Plus, they dont have kids and they always say, "parents need to do this and that." Not "us parents."  You see the difference?  I'm telling you, most of these coaches cant stand you all.  They just want your money and then put pressure on Susie to ball 24/7, do privates with them, pay insane amounts for per diems and spend more and more so your kid can get yelled at?  Oh please, no way and, "dont date boys because boys cause problems."


----------



## happy9 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I think some of them maybe had kids who played briefly years ago but never developed into potential college level players. *They were probably shunned by some of the well known teams at well known clubs and now the parent Carrie's that grudge with them wherever they go and the easiest way to act on that grudge is on a soccer forum posting baseless nonsense over and over again to trash talk that particular club or tournament.* T*hese are like high school kids who weren't quite good enough for varsity and decades later they can talk endless crap from their keyboard inside their safety bubble*. Some of the strangest adult behavior that I have observed in quite awhile and they do it 24/7 on here. Same little group. They show up in all the different forum sections trash talking soccer anything.


I have to admire your ability to stay on message.  Screw the facts, pivot to nonsensical insults.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to "Surf Club - Grind Your Axe Now"


516 older teams as of today seems to be ok with with attending if the college tracking site is current?

The girls groups overall have 276 teams  vs 240 for the boys with 76 for G17 (04) alone. 

When the schedules come out well could be some surprises and people walking back our club is not participating comments but will see.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> 516 older teams as of today seems to be ok with with attending if the college tracking site is current?
> 
> The girls groups overall have 276 teams  vs 240 for the boys with 76 for G17 (04) alone.
> 
> When the schedules come out well could be some surprises and people walking back our club is not participating comments but will see.


But, but, but one of the experts posted there were only 175 teams in the tournament? You mean he is wrong?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> But, but, but one of the experts posted there were only 175 teams in the tournament? You mean he is wrong?


I believe this number was posted for youngers not olders. TBH I can never understand why would any younger team pay so much money to go to Surf.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> But, but, but one of the experts posted there were only 175 teams in the tournament? You mean he is wrong?


I believe the correct number is 165 for the youngers.  But it's Friday and those numbers can go up or down..


----------



## dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> 516 older teams as of today seems to be ok with with attending if the college tracking site is current?
> 
> The girls groups overall have 276 teams  vs 240 for the boys with 76 for G17 (04) alone.
> 
> When the schedules come out well could be some surprises and people walking back our club is not participating comments but will see.


The older's number of 516 teams was posted by Surf on their website around a week ago with no change since it was posted.

The almost doubling of cases and deaths in California happened a couple of days ago on Dec 16  per Worldometer ,

I would like to see Surf's updated numbers .

BTW the youngers numbers were updated yesterday.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Look, Lavey doesn’t come here with facts.  He/she comes here with insults every time someone points out that now is not a good time to hold a convention, or that Surf AZ is going to have far weaker teams than Surf Cup usually does.
> 
> Happy9 came with a fact: ICU capacity is at 0% in socal.  That is a fact..  Lavey came here to call people sheep.  That is an insult, which is different from a fact.
> 
> It also adds nothing to the discussion.  People are not going to pay $1000 to catch the ‘rona in ‘zona just because some Surf troll calls them sheep.


@dad4, you seem like one of the good guys that I don't always agree with. You know most of the posts here are bullshit. Nobody knows what is going to happen in Zona and nothing you say is going to stop people from paying $1000s to play. Sheep. Whatever. Hardly worth getting triggered over. I wish we were going. Surf is a big event on the calendar every year, and plans are always made to be sure nothing conflicts with it. Probably no different than everyone else here with kids. I'm glad our team pulled out. After all, it is xmas, and soccer can monkey fuck a futbol this time of year unless its local and convenient. However, I don't agree with the govt interference and get annoyed at the badgering people get for attending. I'm sure @Lavey29 does too.

@Lavey29,  I hope you have a great time and share with us how it went.  I just pray it goes off without a hitch for the obvious reasons. And if it does go sideways, soccer will be the poster child for the no youth sports movement and in a way you will have to carry some of the weight for the 2021 season getting hosed.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 18, 2020)

dawson said:


> The older's number of 516 teams was posted by Surf on their website around a week ago with no change since it was posted.
> 
> The almost doubling of cases and deaths in California happened a couple of days ago on Dec 16  per Worldometer ,
> 
> ...


66 olders teams dropped out according to correspondence and they where accepting 50 additional teams earlier in the week.  

Now that the 16th deadline has passed will see how it shakes out but 450-500 teams is a still a lot.


----------



## dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Since the title of this thread is on refunds , here is the Surf policy on refunds posted on the Surf wed site for olders as of a couple minutes ago.
As I literally read it there is no deadline date relating to the sentence in bold,

*Refund Policy:*
Accepted teams that request to drop from the tournament prior to the November 15, 2020 application deadline will be entitled to a full refund less a $75 administration fee and less the credit card processing fee.
Any accepted team is not entitled to a refund for any reason after the November 15, 2020 application deadline.
Submitting an application does not guarantee acceptance; *Notwithstanding the foregoing, if a governmental order cancels the event or prevents your team from traveling to the event, you will receive a full refund minus any credit card processing transaction fee.*


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 18, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> OMG, the stupidity on this forum is beyond imagination.


This is what your pal refers to as a Straw Man argument.  Your shit is as weak as his.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> @dad4, you seem like one of the good guys that I don't always agree with. You know most of the posts here are bullshit. Nobody knows what is going to happen in Zona and nothing you say is going to stop people from paying $1000s to play. Sheep. Whatever. Hardly worth getting triggered over. I wish we were going. Surf is a big event on the calendar every year, and plans are always made to be sure nothing conflicts with it. Probably no different than everyone else here with kids. I'm glad our team pulled out. After all, it is xmas, and soccer can monkey fuck a futbol this time of year unless its local and convenient. However, I don't agree with the govt interference and get annoyed at the badgering people get for attending. I'm sure @Lavey29 does too.
> 
> @Lavey29,  I hope you have a great time and share with us how it went.  I just pray it goes off without a hitch for the obvious reasons. And if it does go sideways, soccer will be the poster child for the no youth sports movement and in a way you will have to carry some of the weight for the 2021 season getting hosed.


Well stated...


----------



## dad4 (Dec 18, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> I wish we were going.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe this number was posted for youngers not olders. TBH I can never understand why would any younger team pay so much money to go to Surf.


Yes, the location and cost may not be the best for youngers but kids just want to get out and play. I agree though the tournament is geared more for older teams hence the college coach presence.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, the location and cost may not be the best for youngers but kids just want to get out and play. I agree though the tournament is geared more for older teams hence the college coach presence.


I understand why olders are going and why it’s so important for the parents who need them to get a scholarship.     They are willing to sacrifice getting covid to get a chance for some financial relief for college.  College is very expensive and they must be in a tough situation.   Think about the fact that these kids have been training for years and now they finally are ready to showcase their skills but this covid hit and eliminated a full year of opportunities to get in front of college scouts. 


I shake my head to see these ulittle kids 7-10 year old teams going.    There is no value and no logical reason to go.   Some say, my kid just wants to play..... so what!  Suck it up and wait or have them kick the ball against other kids in a backyard.


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I understand why olders are going and why it’s so important for the parents who need them to get a scholarship.     They are willing to sacrifice getting covid to get a chance for some financial relief for college.  College is very expensive and they must be in a tough situation.   Think about the fact that these kids have been training for years and now they finally are ready to showcase their skills but this covid hit and eliminated a full year of opportunities to get in front of college scouts.
> 
> 
> I shake my head to see these ulittle kids 7-10 year old teams going.    There is no value and no logical reason to go.   Some say, my kid just wants to play..... so what!  Suck it up and wait or have them kick the ball against other kids in a backyard.


Bingo just like the Hound Dog.  Me and him don't always see eye to eye but we can agree to disagree.  Plus, all goats are not the same.  I know it's my pride when I get all frustrated at soccer.  I came on here and bragged about how my goat was going on three official visits and all these coaches would be blowing up her phone.  I just wanted to prove ETOL and his other personalities ((Messy, The Long Game, and espola)) wrong.  He told me to my face my dd would be black listed.  I swear its him you guys.  Same tone and same threats.  I hope my dd proves him wrong.  Sorry for bringing you all in on this, "I'm right and I will show you."  He said, "Your a D bag and no coach will ever deal with a dad like you."  Mean little fat man I guess.  I said i was chubby and 100% at fault for being unhealthy.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I understand why olders are going and why it’s so important for the parents who need them to get a scholarship.     They are willing to sacrifice getting covid to get a chance for some financial relief for college.  College is very expensive and they must be in a tough situation.   Think about the fact that these kids have been training for years and now they finally are ready to showcase their skills but this covid hit and eliminated a full year of opportunities to get in front of college scouts.
> 
> 
> I shake my head to see these ulittle kids 7-10 year old teams going.    There is no value and no logical reason to go.   Some say, my kid just wants to play..... so what!  Suck it up and wait or have them kick the ball against other kids in a backyard.


If I had a younger player, I would not attend due to the cost, location and holiday time of year. I think exercising reasonable safety common sense makes it as safe as going to the grocery store or outside eatery now. Older players are different as you state but if players or parents are betting on a sports scholarship they are foolish unless you have the real unicorn player. 90% of scholarships are for academics.  That's where your child's emphasis needs to be focused and if they are good enough to play soccer at their chosen college that's an added bonus. Their college should be chosen based on their future major and career path in life not based on the schools soccer team. My kid is a 4.5gpa. She will earn a scholarship academically if she continues to focus on the books. If she develops into a strong enough player that she also attracts the attention of the soccer coach there then that will be her added bonus.  She can red shirt.


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> If I had a younger player, I would not attend due to the cost, location and holiday time of year. I think exercising reasonable safety common sense makes it as safe as going to the grocery store or outside eatery now. Older players are different as you state but if players or parents are betting on a sports scholarship they are foolish unless you have the real unicorn player. 90% of scholarships are for academics.  That's where your child's emphasis needs to be focused and if they are good enough to play soccer at their chosen college that's an added bonus. Their college should be chosen based on their future major and career path in life not based on the schools soccer team. My kid is a 4.5gpa. She will earn a scholarship academically if she continues to focus on the books. If she develops into a strong enough player that she also attracts the attention of the soccer coach there then that will be her added bonus.  She can red shirt.


Bingo!!  My kid is close to 4.0 now.  Kicker thinks I'm bringing too much attention to myself.  I witnessed things he never has so he thinks I'm a Coo Coo.  Just wait everyone.  Clean up clean up clean up.  The first to go?  GDA BS.  Good night now!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 18, 2020)

crush said:


> Bingo!!  My kid is close to 4.0 now.  Kicker thinks I'm bringing too much attention to myself.  I witnessed things he never has so he thinks I'm a Coo Coo.  Just wait everyone.  Clean up clean up clean up.  The first to go?  GDA BS.  Good night now!!!


I tell you a little secret....4.0 is not good enough anymore to get to top schools.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Look, Lavey doesn’t come here with facts.  He/she comes here with insults every time someone points out that now is not a good time to hold a convention, or that Surf AZ is going to have far weaker teams than Surf Cup usually does.
> 
> Happy9 came with a fact: ICU capacity is at 0% in socal.  That is a fact..  Lavey came here to call people sheep.  That is an insult, which is different from a fact.
> 
> It also adds nothing to the discussion.  People are not going to pay $1000 to catch the ‘rona in ‘zona just because some Surf troll calls them sheep.


Don't sweat it.  Some topics are important enough to write about and endure personal attacks from the youth-soccer-trumps-everything-else-in-life parents. 

Also, some people are just incapable of understanding the potential scale of this infection.  "Doubling every 14 days in AZ" means nothing to them--they just can't grasp the concept. (https://www.kold.com/2020/12/17/university-arizona-expert-warns-humanitarian-crisis-by-christmas/)

This 100-year pandemic and the decision to hold a huge tournament during the absolute virus peak (literally; I mean you couldn't have chosen a worse time) might be the most important subject ever discussed on this forum.  It affects many of us in SoCal now (attend or withdraw) and has the potential to affect all of us in the near future--does Surf's money grab end up hindering our kids' soccer playing opportunities locally this Spring?

I pray for healthy and safe holidays for all players and families and look forward to a time when the debates are about more trivial matters again.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I tell you a little secret....4.0 is not good enough anymore to get to top schools.


GPA's go far beyond a 4.0 to get in what we consider preferred schools. Student resumes have to be filled with more than grades and athletics. Test scores are still a factor at many schools. Many scholarships are not athletic but academic.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 18, 2020)

crush said:


> Bingo!!  My kid is close to 4.0 now.  Kicker thinks I'm bringing too much attention to myself.  I witnessed things he never has so he thinks I'm a Coo Coo.  Just wait everyone.  Clean up clean up clean up.  The first to go?  GDA BS.  Good night now!!!


My boys were smarter than I expected in their decison making.  They are seniors in HS and both walked away from top of their school (Wrestling  & Cross Country) once the quarantine hit.   I was so heart broken that they gave up sports back in March of 2019.   I was mad and thinking they were wasting chances at potential athletic scholarships.  Who new this covid quarantine would last 12 months. Now they just have a part time job and just focused on getting academic scholarships.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I tell you a little secret....4.0 is not good enough anymore to get to top schools.


Here's another secret.  Two years of community college to save tons of money and then they have a better chance at getting at a top school (No scholarships but you save 2 years of expensive tuition).    It's easier said than done when your kid has a high gpa and the perception for them is that community college is not for them.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I tell you a little secret....4.0 is not good enough anymore to get to top schools.


Truth.  Personal knowledge in academia.  Grade inflation predominates.  It really depends on your kid's high school.  At many, you get a B just for showing up, even in AP classes.  Ain't like it used to be.  Universities know.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I tell you a little secret....4.0 is not good enough anymore to get to top schools.


And you need strong off campus work in your resume also such as noticeable charity work or notable volunteer work for your community.


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My boys were smarter than I expected in their decison making.  They are seniors in HS and both walked away from top of their school (Wrestling  & Cross Country) once the quarantine hit.   I was so heart broken that they gave up sports back in March of 2019.   I was mad and thinking they were wasting chances at potential athletic scholarships.  Who new this covid quarantine would last 12 months. Now they just have a part time job and just focused on getting academic scholarships.


My dd honestly wanted to play soccer against the best of the best and not get hounded to send emails in 7th grade.  Unfortunately, the men took over the sport in socal and made two leagues and told public school kids and their parents that they cant play in their league because it's their league to make all the money, off the girls hard work.  So they then decided that only rich kids that go to private school and get a waiver in their league that the men started.  It's the men you guys, get it?


----------



## soccersc (Dec 18, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Truth.  Personal knowledge in academia.  Grade inflation predominates.  It really depends on your kid's high school.  At many, you get a B just for showing up, even in AP classes.  Ain't like it used to be.  Universities know.


That started happening when EVERY kid starting getting participation metals!!! So much of society is turning to everyone needs to be the equal, and everything needs to be fair, and you can see the impact on things such as grades in school.  Funny thing is colleges and good business see right through it, and those that were given free rides and those that wanted everyone to be on the same level, are the ones that end up getting repressed and never rise above.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 18, 2020)

crush said:


> My dd honestly wanted to play soccer against the best of the best and not get hounded to send emails in 7th grade.  Unfortunately, the men took over the sport in socal and made two leagues and told public school kids and their parents that they cant play in their league because it's their league to make all the money, off the girls hard work.  So they then decided that only rich kids that go to private school and get a waiver in their league that the men started.  It's the men you guys, get it?


They've done this for boys way before girls. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2020)

I only car


Eagle33 said:


> They've done this for boys way before girls. Don't kid yourself.


I only care about girls but I 100% agree.  Soccer is a trip.  Powerful sport and so many claim to own it.  I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I tell you a little secret....4.0 is not good enough anymore to get to top schools.


Or you just have to be a great soccer player that meets the requirements and has a 3.5gpa.  At least UCLA, UC Santa Barbara, Maryland do and have for 2020's and 21's on the mens side.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Or you just be a great soccer player that meets the requirements and has a 3.5gpa.  At least UCLA, UC Santa Barbara, Maryland do and have for 2020's and 21's on the mens side.


Women's is definitely much different than men's when acceptance is concerned.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 165 teams.
> 
> Just an FYI for everyone, whenever a team drops out, an entire bracket needs to be rescheduled. This is, as you can imagine, not the easiest thing in the world, especially when you get into odd numbers of teams and you need to start doing cross-bracket scheduling. I wonder how many 1-0 forfeits we'll see.
> 
> I hope the 2000 players and their families stay safe and virus-free.


161 teams.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 18, 2020)

Spfister said:


> What I truthfully don’t get is why there are so many on here who have made it 1000% clear they have no interest in and are not going to Surf, but yet they’re still on this thread incessantly obsessing about Surf. Have they nothing better to do? It’s pathetic. Move on. Even the person that started this thread about getting refunds for Surf is not going to Surf.


The most vehement and long-winded ones are likely the same person. Don't be fooled. And, no, they don't have anything better to do.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 161 teams.


Thanks for the 5 minute update. It's great to have some tool with no kid playing or direct association to the club or tournament providing 5 minute updates. How do some of you actually get through life on a daily basis? Must be quite a a daily adventure.


----------



## watfly (Dec 18, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> I just pray it goes off without a hitch for the obvious reasons. And if it does go sideways, soccer will be the poster child for the no youth sports movement and in a way you will have to carry some of the weight for the 2021 season getting hosed.


Agree, the sad part is that they haven't needed an excuse to hose the kids so far.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 18, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> @Lavey29,  . And if it does go sideways, soccer will be the poster child for the no youth sports movement and in a way you will have to carry some of the weight for the 2021 season getting hosed.


Prophetic statement, we will see how this statement ages over time.  

AZ has delayed the start of the winter sports season to 18 JAN.  Reason given was to weather the Holiday case surge. Certainly not placing any blame directly on Surf, but it's part of the calculus.  It's an additional criteria that the politburo can use to pull policy out of their 4th point of contact.


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 19, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Prophetic statement, we will see how this statement ages over time.
> 
> AZ has delayed the start of the winter sports season to 18 JAN.  Reason given was to weather the Holiday case surge. Certainly not placing any blame directly on Surf, but it's part of the calculus.  It's an additional criteria that the politburo can use to pull policy out of their 4th point of contact.


Can’t wait to show up next weekend with girls that are ready to beat some Ass!


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Can’t wait to show up next weekend with girls that are ready to beat some Ass!


Sad that we won’t have all of the top teams in the country but there will be enough. (>50 & > 60 for my kids) The jealousy is sad on this forum.  It’s actually disgusting. If your kid isn’t good enough, so be it. We all have choices.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Sad that we won’t have all of the top teams in the country but there will be enough. (>50 & > 60 for my kids) The jealousy is sad on this forum.  It’s actually disgusting. If your kid isn’t good enough, so be it. We all have choices.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Sad that we won’t have all of the top teams in the country but there will be enough. (>50 & > 60 for my kids) The jealousy is sad on this forum.  It’s actually disgusting. If your kid isn’t good enough, so be it. We all have choices.


Isn’t this an open tournament? Meaning any team can sign up?   I’m not jealous of an open tournament.  

My kid is playing today a scrimmage 1 mile away from my house.  You need to spend $1,500 and travel far away for an open tournament.     You should be jealous!


----------



## dad4 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Sad that we won’t have all of the top teams in the country but there will be enough. (>50 & > 60 for my kids) The jealousy is sad on this forum.  It’s actually disgusting. If your kid isn’t good enough, so be it. We all have choices.


Dude, you have the wrong emotion.

It's anger, not jealousy.

When you've been cooped up for 9 months trying to help, and someone else is still pretending nothing is wrong, you get angry at them.

I don't give a rat's ass whether your kid can beat my kid in soccer.  I want this plague over, and y'all are still spreading it.


----------



## watfly (Dec 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Isn’t this an open tournament? Meaning any team can sign up?   I’m not jealous of an open tournament.
> 
> My kid is playing today a scrimmage 1 mile away from my house.  You need to spend $1,500 and travel far away for an open tournament.     You should be jealous!


I'm jealous.


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Sad that we won’t have all of the top teams in the country but there will be enough. (>50 & > 60 for my kids) The jealousy is sad on this forum.  It’s actually disgusting. If your kid isn’t good enough, so be it. We all have choices.


Who cares.  This is the best of the best of the battle of who wants it more.  This to me is more like taking on Big Pharma.  Kick ass and have fun doing it.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 19, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> What exactly are you looking for?  Age group or club name?
> 
> I hadn't taken a look at the youngers but could.  You need access to the registered list which requires a login.
> 
> This list is just what teams are registered at the time of view.  There could be lags or updates: adds or drops in progress so it's a moving target.  When the schedules come out know for sure but going to be a while since their scheduling for ~ 500 teams combined.


I should have been specific  BU10team if any are going from Los Angeles/oc county are going thanks


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Dude, you have the wrong emotion.
> 
> It's anger, not jealousy.
> 
> ...


Fortunately by looking at the schedules, it will be easy for US Club Soccer, Cal South, CDPH, and all County Health agencies to determine which clubs violated the Guidelines and mandate.  They are handing the information to the governing bodies on a plate.  They might even be providing video evidence to them as well.  The governing bodies will either ignore the violations which will likely bother all of the clubs that followed the guidelines or they will crack down on them and show that have some sort of purpose.  The clubs from CA that attend can't say they weren't warned.  You can't really blame the parents for going if the club and coaches choose to violate the mandate.  Any clubs that do violate it are sending a message that they don't respect the authorities.  Let's see what the authorities do in response to the big middle finger they get shown by the clubs and the coaches.  You then have to ask what other lines that same club or coach will cross in the quest for relevance.  

I haven't seen anything from US Club Soccer since they sent out a reminder in October that all clubs in CA need to follow local and state health guidelines. This was their last public statement that I saw.

* Violators become ineligible for US Club Soccer’s insurance benefits, among other potential consequences.*


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Dude, you have the wrong emotion.
> 
> It's anger, not jealousy.
> 
> ...


We all want it over... but don't tell us kids playing soccer outside are bigger spreaders than the guy in Target, sans mask, or our Governor Gavin that apologized for getting caught not giving a shit.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 19, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Fortunately by looking at the schedules, it will be easy for US Club Soccer, Cal South, CDPH, and all County Health agencies to determine which clubs violated the Guidelines and mandate.  They are handing the information to the governing bodies on a plate.  They might even be providing video evidence to them as well.  The governing bodies will either ignore the violations which will likely bother all of the clubs that followed the guidelines or they will crack down on them and show that have some sort of purpose.  The clubs from CA that attend can't say they weren't warned.  You can't really blame the parents for going if the club and coaches choose to violate the mandate.  Any clubs that do violate it are sending a message that they don't respect the authorities.  Let's see what the authorities do in response to the big middle finger they get shown by the clubs and the coaches.  You then have to ask what other lines that same club or coach will cross in the quest for relevance.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from US Club Soccer since they sent out a reminder in October that all clubs in CA need to follow local and state health guidelines. This was their last public statement that I saw.
> 
> * Violators become ineligible for US Club Soccer’s insurance benefits, among other potential consequences.*


----------



## dad4 (Dec 19, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> We all want it over... but don't tell us kids playing soccer outside are bigger spreaders than the guy in Target, sans mask, or our Governor Gavin that apologized for getting caught not giving a shit.


The kid soccer isn't.  The team dinner and the parents at the hotel bar are. 

I am amused by the chain link fence and rent-a-cops protecting musicians singing "fuck authority".


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The kid soccer isn't.  The team dinner and the parents at the hotel bar are.
> 
> I am amused by the chain link fence and rent-a-cops protecting musicians singing "fuck authority".


That's fair and it's incumbent upon parents to do, and have their kids do, the right thing.  But drive around Anytown, U.S.A. and you'll see people aren't doing it now.  Soccer parents and players, staying home for a weekend, isn't going to make a damned bit of difference in Arizona.


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2020)

My first baseman was this bands manager back in the day.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 19, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Fortunately by looking at the schedules, it will be easy for US Club Soccer, Cal South, CDPH, and all County Health agencies to determine which clubs violated the Guidelines and mandate.  They are handing the information to the governing bodies on a plate.  They might even be providing video evidence to them as well.  The governing bodies will either ignore the violations which will likely bother all of the clubs that followed the guidelines or they will crack down on them and show that have some sort of purpose.  The clubs from CA that attend can't say they weren't warned.  You can't really blame the parents for going if the club and coaches choose to violate the mandate.  Any clubs that do violate it are sending a message that they don't respect the authorities.  Let's see what the authorities do in response to the big middle finger they get shown by the clubs and the coaches.  You then have to ask what other lines that same club or coach will cross in the quest for relevance.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from US Club Soccer since they sent out a reminder in October that all clubs in CA need to follow local and state health guidelines. This was their last public statement that I saw.
> 
> * Violators become ineligible for US Club Soccer’s insurance benefits, among other potential consequences.*


Why do you care? Is your kid playing? Is your club sending teams?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Can’t wait to show up next weekend with girls that are ready to beat some Ass!


Is this a dig?  Funny.  Safe travels and good luck in beating ass.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 19, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Thanks for the 5 minute update. It's great to have some tool with no kid playing or direct association to the club or tournament providing 5 minute updates. How do some of you actually get through life on a daily basis? Must be quite a a daily adventure.


It’s really bizarre isn’t it and quite pathetic.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 19, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Is this a dig?  Funny.  Safe travels and good luck in beating ass.


Aren't we still on a youth soccer forum too? Glad to see some parents teach their ulittles to "beat ass". (Saracam)


----------



## happy9 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Sad that we won’t have all of the top teams in the country but there will be enough. (>50 & > 60 for my kids) The jealousy is sad on this forum.  It’s actually disgusting. If your kid isn’t good enough, so be it. We all have choices.


I guess I missed the jealousy part - what's there to be jealous about?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Can’t wait to show up next weekend with girls that are ready to beat some Ass!


Ugh.  I feel bad for your kid.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 19, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> @Lavey29,  I hope you have a great time and share with us how it went.  I just pray it goes off without a hitch for the obvious reasons. And if it does go sideways, soccer will be the poster child for the no youth sports movement and in a way you will have to carry some of the weight for the 2021 season getting hosed.


Didn't basketball already screw that up.  I'll repeat for the 26th time, indoors is 15X worse than outdoors.   Can't play soccer but saw our local mall open.









						94 cases of COVID-19 traced back to illegal youth basketball tournament in California
					

Health officials in Santa Clara County, California, say that they have traced 94 cases of COVID-19 to a youth basketball tournament that took place illegally at a nearby indoor sports complex last month.




					www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## notintheface (Dec 19, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> We all want it over... but don't tell us kids playing soccer outside are bigger spreaders than the guy in Target, sans mask, or our Governor Gavin that apologized for getting caught not giving a shit.


"These three shitty examples means my kid should be able to play soccer" is a pretty bad take, my dude.


----------



## Publius (Dec 19, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Fortunately by looking at the schedules, it will be easy for US Club Soccer, Cal South, CDPH, and all County Health agencies to determine which clubs violated the Guidelines and mandate.  They are handing the information to the governing bodies on a plate.  They might even be providing video evidence to them as well.  The governing bodies will either ignore the violations which will likely bother all of the clubs that followed the guidelines or they will crack down on them and show that have some sort of purpose.  The clubs from CA that attend can't say they weren't warned.  You can't really blame the parents for going if the club and coaches choose to violate the mandate.  Any clubs that do violate it are sending a message that they don't respect the authorities.  Let's see what the authorities do in response to the big middle finger they get shown by the clubs and the coaches.  You then have to ask what other lines that same club or coach will cross in the quest for relevance.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from US Club Soccer since they sent out a reminder in October that all clubs in CA need to follow local and state health guidelines. This was their last public statement that I saw.
> 
> * Violators become ineligible for US Club Soccer’s insurance benefits, among other potential consequences.*


Is US Club Soccer not “sanctioning” Surf Cup?  Who is?  Not that I really care but would be kind of interested to know since our “Big Club” said we can’t play Natives Cup or other things on the reservation in Coachella because they weren’t “sanctioned” but doesn’t have a problem letting us play in Surf Cup notwithstanding the current California rules and Arizona rules and situations.  I personally don’t care about the official sanctioning and won’t do anything we personally don’t feel is safe but in light of what you said this seems odd.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 19, 2020)

Publius said:


> Is US Club Soccer not “sanctioning” Surf Cup?  Who is?  Not that I really care but would be kind of interested to know since our “Big Club” said we can’t play Natives Cup or other things on the reservation in Coachella because they weren’t “sanctioned” but doesn’t have a problem letting us play in Surf Cup notwithstanding the current California rules and Arizona rules and situations.  I personally don’t care about the official sanctioning and won’t do anything we personally don’t feel is safe but in light of what you said this seems odd.


Our club withdrew based on the fact that US Club soccer says insurance is not valid due to the mandate by the State of California.  The tournament itself is likely sanctioned, in Arizona for teams that are valid attendees.  Teams that do not violate their local health orders ( non CA based teams) are free to play and will be insured.  *The issue is that if you violate a mandate by the insurance is not valid. * All other insurance is likely not valid either.  The club was able to use this as a reason to explain to the membership why they would not participate.  Behind the scenes they likely had a lot of discussion about their level of liability if anything were to happen as well as the possibility that the County or State would shut all training down due to the violation.  It is also a good opportunity to show the players that just because others do something that doesn't make it right to do it.  We will see if there are any ramifications for violating the mandate.


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 19, 2020)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Ugh.  I feel bad for your kid.


lol That statement right there makes you a clown. And it’s kids, plural.


----------



## Publius (Dec 19, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Our club withdrew based on the fact that US Club soccer says insurance is not valid due to the mandate by the State of California.  The tournament itself is likely sanctioned, in Arizona for teams that are valid attendees.  Teams that do not violate their local health orders ( non CA based teams) are free to play and will be insured.  *The issue is that if you violate a mandate by the insurance is not valid. * All other insurance is likely not valid either.  The club was able to use this as a reason to explain to the membership why they would not participate.  Behind the scenes they likely had a lot of discussion about their level of liability if anything were to happen as well as the possibility that the County or State would shut all training down due to the violation.  It is also a good opportunity to show the players that just because others do something that doesn't make it right to do it.  We will see if there are any ramifications for violating the mandate.


I think we’re likely looking at this a bit differently.  And what a cluster fuck for us club soccer—I looked and they’re actually sanctioning surf cup—you think they’d actually take the position that they “sanctioned” the tourney but based on where you travel from to play in the tourney they sanctioned they’re going to attempt to deny their insurance covers your club?  I was just annoyed our club seems to be able to look past the issues such as they are for some tourneys (that require much further travel and therefore risk) while not allowing playing in more local events.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 19, 2020)

Does someone want to tell me a situation in which this insurance you all are discussing has ever been used? How often is US Club soccer insurance an issue?


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 19, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Does someone want to tell me a situation in which this insurance you all are discussing has ever been used? How often is US Club soccer insurance an issue?


Exactly !!!don’t we all have personal insurance


----------



## Publius (Dec 19, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Does someone want to tell me a situation in which this insurance you all are discussing has ever been used? How often is US Club soccer insurance an issue?


The only time I have heard of it is when a club says your team can’t play in a tournament because it isn’t sanctioned or insured.  Kids have been hurt playing soccer many times over the last 10 years and always use personal insurance and never even thought about someone else’s insurance.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 19, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Exactly !!!don’t we all have personal insurance


Your personal insurance doesn't cover the club when you are the one suing the club.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 19, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Does someone want to tell me a situation in which this insurance you all are discussing has ever been used? How often is US Club soccer insurance an issue?


The insurance being discussed is Accident and *Liability* insurance. Look at it from a business standpoint.   
The field owner will require the team to have insurance.  The tournament organizer will require the team to be covered by insurance.  They  (The tournament organizer) may buy insurance that covers all of the teams, but the insurance company may deny coverage for the teams that have violated mandates in order to travel to the tournament.  Surf Sports will have some language in their application that says individual teams are responsible for being in compliance with all applicable rules in an attempt to insulate them.  The CA based club ends up being on an island.  The covid waivers they make the parents sign might be invalid due to the club being responsible for the participation in the tournament.  This is why clubs decide they won't risk it from a liability standpoint.  The Board of Directors may find that their insurance is invalidated if they allowed a team to travel out of state as a representative of the club.  Workers comp may be invalid for any injury to the coach ( provided they are an employee of the club).  This is what leads clubs to decide not to participate.  

From US Club Soccer

*Q: For an activity that takes place in a different municipality or state than the member/member organization resides or is based, which local and state public health requirements and orders are applicable?*

Members/member organizations are responsible to ensure they understand and comply with the requirements and orders of local and state public health authorities applicable to their activities. This means that a member/member organization *must comply with the rules and orders* of the locality(ies) and state(s): (*1) in which the member/member organization resides/is based*; (2) where the activity is held; and (3) through which the member may travel while the member is in that locality or state.


*Q: What if the applicable local and state public health authorities have conflicting requirements/orders?*

In this situation, US Club Soccer encourages members to consult with their local and state public health authorities and legal counsel.

We recognize that does not answer the specific question of whether an activity is sanctioned by US Club Soccer and therefore covered by US Club Soccer-provided insurance. However, given the unique circumstances of each claim and the particular issues that may exist between local and state authorities, our insurance provider cannot provide a blanket determination. Our understanding after discussions with US Club Soccer’s insurance provider is that *the insurance provider would take into consideration whether the member/member organization acted reasonably in such a situation*.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 20, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> The insurance being discussed is Accident and *Liability* insurance. Look at it from a business standpoint.
> The field owner will require the team to have insurance.  The tournament organizer will require the team to be covered by insurance.  They  (The tournament organizer) may buy insurance that covers all of the teams, but the insurance company may deny coverage for the teams that have violated mandates in order to travel to the tournament.  Surf Sports will have some language in their application that says individual teams are responsible for being in compliance with all applicable rules in an attempt to insulate them.  The CA based club ends up being on an island.  The covid waivers they make the parents sign might be invalid due to the club being responsible for the participation in the tournament.  This is why clubs decide they won't risk it from a liability standpoint.  The Board of Directors may find that their insurance is invalidated if they allowed a team to travel out of state as a representative of the club.  Workers comp may be invalid for any injury to the coach ( provided they are an employee of the club).  This is what leads clubs to decide not to participate.
> 
> From US Club Soccer
> ...


So you did not answer my question. I get it you don't want people to go. Your agenda is crystal clear. But, is this insurance ever used?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> So you did not answer my question. I get it you don't want people to go. Your agenda is crystal clear. But, is this insurance ever used?


The way I look at it is if someone gets sick and decides to sue the club, the insurance doesn’t cover the club.   The coach and manager  can be held liable.     

I recently heard of a case where a young player died due to heat exhaustion during a tournament. The parents sued the club.    The club was covered by insurance if they lost the case.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 20, 2020)

The surf az tournament is a sanctioned event, insurance is covered.  Just like it was with USclub games in the ECNL out of state despite the CA restrictions.  Local, county, and State stuff in CA doesn't cross state lines and there is no federal manadate that apply.  

If a kid gets hurt personal heath insurance is used just like it does anytime.

Usclub won't cover for non sanctioned events but they will for those ones they do sanction like league games and tournaments as long as local rules are followed.  Our club already asked this and some of our teams played in Texas recently.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> lol That statement right there makes you a clown. And it’s kids, plural.


If you say so . PS - I could care less if it's kid or kids. Have fun kicking "ass".


----------



## Spfister (Dec 20, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> The insurance being discussed is Accident and *Liability* insurance. Look at it from a business standpoint.
> The field owner will require the team to have insurance.  The tournament organizer will require the team to be covered by insurance.  They  (The tournament organizer) may buy insurance that covers all of the teams, but the insurance company may deny coverage for the teams that have violated mandates in order to travel to the tournament.  Surf Sports will have some language in their application that says individual teams are responsible for being in compliance with all applicable rules in an attempt to insulate them.  The CA based club ends up being on an island.  The covid waivers they make the parents sign might be invalid due to the club being responsible for the participation in the tournament.  This is why clubs decide they won't risk it from a liability standpoint.  The Board of Directors may find that their insurance is invalidated if they allowed a team to travel out of state as a representative of the club.  Workers comp may be invalid for any injury to the coach ( provided they are an employee of the club).  This is what leads clubs to decide not to participate.
> 
> From US Club Soccer
> ...


Once again another poster sticking their nose in someone else’s business if your clubs not going in your team is not going don’t you have something better to do


lafalafa said:


> The surf az tournament is a sanctioned event, insurance is covered.  Just like it was with USclub games in the ECNL out of state despite the CA restrictions.  Local, county, and State stuff in CA doesn't cross state lines and there is no federal manadate that apply.
> 
> If a kid gets hurt personal heath insurance is used just like it does anytime.
> 
> Usclub won't cover for non sanctioned events but they will for those ones they do sanction like league games and tournaments as long as local rules are followed.  Our club already asked this and some of our teams played in Texas recently.


Thats exactly what our club said. And they also said they checked with US Club. They said local law governs in any tournaments not the law where a team is coming from.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Once again another poster sticking their nose in someone else’s business if your clubs not going in your team is not going don’t you have something better to do
> 
> Thats exactly what our club said. And they also said they checked with US Club. They said local law governs in any tournaments not the law where a team is coming from.


Some of these find folks from California what the rules we impose to follow you to another state.....hahahahaha.  They also want to take your money if you try and leave the state so you can be free.  Talk about being stuck and nowhere to go.  So many people are leaving this state.  Bye bye old friends.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 20, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Once again another poster sticking their nose in someone else’s business if your clubs not going in your team is not going don’t you have something better to do
> 
> Thats exactly what our club said. And they also said they checked with US Club. They said local law governs in any tournaments not the law where a team is coming from.


Yes for USclub carderd players & coaches in USclub sanctioned tournaments.

For Cal South carded,  USSSA or other state associations there could be other things to consider? 

Surf could also have purchased supplemental insurance in they felt like there was a possiblity of  certain number of potential teams or clubs that their State or other associations weren't going to cover.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Yes for USclub carderd players & coaches in USclub sanctioned tournaments.
> 
> For Cal South carded,  USSSA or other state associations there could be other things to consider?
> 
> Surf could also have purchased supplemental insurance in they felt like there was a possiblity of  certain number of potential teams or clubs that their State or other associations weren't going to cover.


Yes or individual teams can purchase an event coverage policy. This is done for all types of single day or multi day events.

This ain't their first rodeo....lol


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> The surf az tournament is a sanctioned event, insurance is covered.  Just like it was with USclub games in the ECNL out of state despite the CA restrictions.  Local, county, and State stuff in CA doesn't cross state lines and there is no federal manadate that apply.
> 
> If a kid gets hurt personal heath insurance is used just like it does anytime.
> 
> Usclub won't cover for non sanctioned events but they will for those ones they do sanction like league games and tournaments as long as local rules are followed.  Our club already asked this and some of our teams played in Texas recently.


As I write this I am watching the news out of London where they have now deployed police to prevent people from getting on trains out of London now that their travel ban went into effect.   Now that's a little nuts.  Over here if people are so determined to go to Phoenix for 3 days and are willing to have to quarantine from work, school, and training the Police aren't going to stop them from going.  Mesa is on record as saying they are allowing tournaments to continue due to concern about costing local jobs if they shut down the tournaments but they are gonna crack down hard on any violators gosh darn it.  

From the Arizona Republic
*Mesa will continue to allow the tournaments, but the mayor said rule enforcement would be strict.

“The time for gentle persuasion is over. We have to have strict enforcement of these rules or I think the next step is to do what we’ve been asked to do, which is shut our fields," Giles said during a City Council session on Monday. 

Giles said the city had to weigh "two very legitimate and very competing interests" — that of health care providers asking city leaders to close the fields to prevent further spread of the virus and that of the hospitality industry that needs these events. Giles said “several hundred people” in the hospitality industry would lose their jobs if the city canceled tournaments.*

We were told the difference is that the State went on record at a news conference ( in response to a question from a stating that the travel restrictions are a mandate and that is what CHANGED things.  Up until the state changed it to a mandate they were ok with travelling.  It was that change that put travel in conflict with US Club Soccer ( who says you must abide by your home territory LOCAL and STATE  orders).  It also put them in conflict with the local health department.  It's possible some clubs were told not to worry about it when they checked with CDPH and their County Health Department so they decided to travel anyway.  They may have agreed to a 10-14 day quarantine upon return.  

US Club Soccer hasn't been clear ( publicly) on what their position is and they clearly aren't interested in putting out clear direction.  They basically said you should check with your lawyers to see if you should travel out of state.  It's basically don't ask us, check with your local governing authorities and your lawyer to see if you would be covered.  

This is what is on their web site.  It's clear that Surf Sports recognizes the limitations and that is why they are offering full refunds ( minus credit card fees) to clubs that withdraw due to this.  By doing that, they are putting the responsibility back on to each club that attends.  ( we gave them every opportunity to withdraw and they still showed up).   

*Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)*

To assist our members, we have prepared some FAQs. Please understand that these FAQs are not intended to be legal advice or a determination by an insurance provider as to whether coverage applies in any specific situation. Given how quickly the situation is changing with COVID-19, the information contained in these FAQs is subject to change without notice. *Additionally, as circumstances vary depending on where members are located and due to changing circumstances. we cannot guarantee the accuracy of this information for similar circumstances.

Q: Is US Club Soccer able to provide a definitive answer as to whether a specific activity (ex: training, games, participation in a tournament in a different state or municipality, etc.) is, or is not, compliant with the applicable local and state public health authorities?*
No. Primarily, it is the role and expertise of local and state public health authorities to make this determination. Also, as a national organization, it's not possible for US Club Soccer to be knowledgeable of, or be able to monitor, the various and changing requirements of the thousands of public health authorities throughout the country. *For these reasons, we recommend that member organizations seek answers directly from the applicable public health authorities (at the local and state level), and/or consult with legal counsel licensed in the member organization’s jurisdiction.

Q: For an activity that takes place in a different municipality or state than the member/member organization resides or is based, which local and state public health requirements and orders are applicable?*
Members/member organizations are responsible to ensure they understand and comply with the requirements and orders of local and state public health authorities applicable to their activities. This means that *a member/member organization must comply with the rules and orders of the locality(ies) and state(s): (1) in which the member/member organization resides/is based;* (2) where the activity is held; and (3) through which the member may travel while the member is in that locality or state.

*Q: What if the applicable local and state public health authorities have conflicting requirements/orders?
In this situation, US Club Soccer encourages members to consult with their local and state public health authorities and legal counsel.*
We recognize that does not answer the specific question of whether an activity is sanctioned by US Club Soccer and therefore covered by US Club Soccer-provided insurance. However, given the unique circumstances of each claim and the particular issues that may exist between local and state authorities, our insurance provider cannot provide a blanket determination. Our understanding after discussions with US Club Soccer’s insurance provider is that the insurance provider would take into consideration whether the member/member organization acted reasonably in such a situation.
*Q: How does this impact US Club Soccer-sanctioned tournaments?*
When US Club Soccer approves a tournament sanctioning application, it means that the tournament complies with applicable US Club Soccer rules and policies. *US Club Soccer does not review local or state public health requirements*. Any US Club Soccer-sanctioned tournament remains subject to the tournament host’s compliance with applicable requirements/orders issued by local and state public health authorities. If the requirements/orders issued by public health authorities change so that the tournament cannot be held in a manner that complies with such requirements/orders, the tournament will be deemed unsanctioned even if it was previously approved by US Club Soccer. Tournament hosts are expected to become familiar with the applicable requirements/orders issued by local and state public health authorities and participating teams are responsible for their compliance with such requirements/orders.


----------



## younothat (Dec 20, 2020)

So around 500 orders teams are attending?  

Guess there not worrying about insurance or some California suggestions on how to go about things locally. CA Guidance are suggestions and its up to interpretations on if and who those might be applied to or not depending on where you at to a large extent. 

Out of state participation is a choice, surf is giving that choice or opportunity to teams around the county.  I think as Americans we like freedom of choice.  Do your research and make a educated guess if you have too but at least surf is trying to give people that choice.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

@ITFC Blues 

Maybe the state could hire clowns like you to monitor the state line soccer tournament check points then you wouldn't have to be on here 24/7 posting meaningless nonsense.[/QUOTE]


----------



## notintheface (Dec 20, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> It is also a good opportunity to show the players that just because others do something that doesn't make it right to do it.


This.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> But, is this insurance ever used?


Yes. All the time.


----------



## Publius (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> @ITFC Blues
> 
> Maybe the state could hire clowns like you to monitor the state line soccer tournament check points then you wouldn't have to be on here 24/7 posting meaningless nonsense.


[/QUOTE]

Maybe Thunderbolt can put down the BW cheating and abuse files, make a cameo, and weigh in.  Or maybe he’s now buried in the Penske file.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 20, 2020)

T
Maybe Thunderbolt can put down the BW cheating and abuse files, make a cameo, and weigh in.  Or maybe he’s now buried in the Penske file.
[/QUOTE]
Thunderbolt (aka Cocosdad) has not been on the forum for some time. The static he got regarding BW may have been to much and foolish for the then club attorney to come on here and lie. BW despite being put on an indefinite suspension for inappropriate conduct with female players is still coaching at the high school level.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> @ITFC Blues
> 
> Maybe the state could hire clowns like you to monitor the state line soccer tournament check points then you wouldn't have to be on here 24/7 posting meaningless nonsense.


[/QUOTE]
Or just stop people at the AG inspections.  Good idea.    Since the last post, France has banned all freight traffic into and out of the UK.  As long as those who go understand the ramifications of participating, fine with me.  Go ahead and go to Arizona, just  be prepared to stay home for 14 days.  No School, no training, and no going to work if you can't work remotely.   The fact that you don't understand something doesn't make it meaningless, or nonsense.


----------



## jimlewis (Dec 20, 2020)

comedy. 99% of the people going to arizona will be doing the exact thing they do here.  go to an outdoor soccer event, wear their masks, go back to their hotel room with their family, order food to be delivered and then go to bed.  Will there be a few who mingle?  sure, the same people that will mingle with others in CA.   This site has devolved so much over the course of the year.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> comedy. 99% of the people going to arizona will be doing the exact thing they do here.  go to an outdoor soccer event, wear their masks, go back to their hotel room with their family, order food to be delivered and then go to bed.  Will there be a few who mingle?  sure, the same people that will mingle with others in CA.   This site has devolved so much over the course of the year.


That's all we did three times we were there. We had to go to get fresh clips.  Her video is coming together nicely and i thank AZ for helping with the finishing touches.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 20, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> comedy. 99% of the people going to arizona will be doing the exact thing they do here.  go to an outdoor soccer event, wear their masks, go back to their hotel room with their family, order food to be delivered and then go to bed.  Will there be a few who mingle?  sure, the same people that will mingle with others in CA.   This site has devolved so much over the course of the year.


A "few". Come on man, dont be Naive. 1% is comical. REMEMBER social gatherings are fueling the spread.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 20, 2020)

99% of people are going to stay outside or in the hotel room?  

Right thing to do and I applaud you for it.  I think your estimate is ridiculously high, even for those who choose not to go.

If 99% of people wore masks, stayed outdoors, ate dinner at home, and went promptly to bed, we would not be in an outbreak.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> A "few". Come on man, dont be Naive. 1% is comical. REMEMBER social gatherings are fueling the spread.


Jimmy, do it bro.  You will feel bold like a lion.  Your dd will think of you as a true man who is willing to take a risk and go play ball.  Dont listen to these other wimps!!!


----------



## happy9 (Dec 20, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> comedy. 99% of the people going to arizona will be doing the exact thing they do here.  go to an outdoor soccer event, wear their masks, go back to their hotel room with their family, order food to be delivered and then go to bed.  Will there be a few who mingle?  sure, the same people that will mingle with others in CA.   This site has devolved so much over the course of the year.


There is no question that behaviors will be exactly the same.  The question is whether you think it makes sense for an organization like Surf to hold an event that causes people to travel far away from their home, as  group, in the face of what's happening today.  I'm not talking about your own personal right to drive to AZ and play futbol on the pitch, that's a silly argument - of course you have the right.

 Surf has the right to try and put on an event (in AZ anyway, in CA that right has been taken away).  And they are likely going to pull it off.  There are other organizations that have cancelled or postponed their events in the face of what many think is a serious situation.  It's an interesting dilemma.  

Humans are funny and predictable.  They generally are able to make concrete decisions about something when they have little to no skin in the game.   In this case, coming here, playing 3 games, presents you with minimal risk.  Before you know it, you are back in fortress CA.  What happens in AZ stays in AZ.  Again, I would never correlate rise in cases to soccer because that's dumb, but politicians will.  Just ask people who live in the city of phoenix.  Zero organized sports allowed.  Surf was a primary driver in that decision. It was an emotional talking point regurgitated over and over again by underwhelming local politicians.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 20, 2020)

crush said:


> That's all we did three times we were there. We had to go to get fresh clips.  Her video is coming together nicely and i thank AZ for helping with the finishing touches.


I have a feeling parents will be the only ones watching all these videos.  I bet the vast majority of coaches are not watching these videos.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I have a feeling parents will be the only ones watching all these videos.  I bet the vast majority of coaches are not watching these videos.


Like I said before, my dd was able to find 5 new clips from ECNL showcase to replace the 5 old ones form 2017 & 2018 and put together a better highlight reel. If they like what they see, they can ask for the whole game and see if my goat slacks off or if that was just a one off play and if you saw her 5 minutes before you would walk away and be like, "no way."  I agree 100% these coaches are not getting their coffee to watch live.  Plus, it's so hard to see who is who.  This is all about getting some games in and find clips.  Some just want normalcy to what was before, mom and dad can cherish another moment of watching their goat ball.  I love it and i miss it and that is it more me.  I dont care about the videos.  I miss watching them play Dre


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I have a feeling parents will be the only ones watching all these videos.  I bet the vast majority of coaches are not watching these videos.


How come?  College soccer was still played this year without fans and season was later. College still was in session also with some in person and some remote classes. So everything moved along. Just differently. Virtual graduation for my nephew.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> How come?


Because it’s laborious, tedious, and boring.  On second thought, the coaches may review videos if and when they need help falling asleep.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Because it’s laborious, tedious, and boring.  On second thought, the coaches may review videos if and when they need help falling asleep.


3 minute re-cap of the four day weekend is not too much ask for a coach to take a quick peak.  You better have something that catches their eyes quickly, especially at the beginning of the video or they will press stop and delete the email.  I had a dear friend show me his dd video and he told me to just wait, he was saving the best for last. Not a good idea I told him.  These coaches dont have time to watch a whole game, let a lone 3 minutes of Sally's top plays from the last two years.  I would say video is super important.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Because it’s laborious, tedious, and boring.  On second thought, the coaches may review videos if and when they need help falling asleep.


Seems like a convenient way to create a potential player list without having to do much recruiting.  Sure there would have to be further follow up completed.

How do coaches find their players? Particularly now virtual try out is the preferred initial contact.  Yes, in person game watching is important also. Every email response my kid has received thus far from a coach asked for video clips so I guess it is not tedious,  laborious and boring to them huh?


----------



## MacDre (Dec 20, 2020)

crush said:


> 3 minute re-cap of the four day weekend is not too much ask for a coach to take a quick peak.  You better have something that catches their eyes quickly, especially at the beginning of the video or they will press stop and delete the email.  I had a dear friend show me his dd video and he told me to just wait, he was saving the best for last. Not a good idea I told him.  These coaches dont have time to watch a whole game, let a lone 3 minutes of Sally's top plays from the last two years.  I would say video is super important.


True, if we are only talking about 1 kid.  I have a feeling folks are going to AZ just for video.  Coaches will be overwhelmed with hundreds of videos to watch. I also don’t think it’s a good use of time or an effective way to evaluate players.  I would wait if I were a college coach.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Seems like a convenient way to create a potential player list without having to do much recruiting.  Sure there would have to be further follow up completed.
> 
> How do coaches find their players? Particularly now virtual try out is the preferred initial contact.  Yes, in person game watching is important also. Every email response my kid has received thus far from a coach asked for video clips so I guess it is not tedious,  laborious and boring to them huh?


One coach told my goat to stay in shape but dont go out and hurt yourself.  Looking to make late picks for 2022 later next year because their not sure who is coming back as a 5th year grad student.  Plus, their focused on 2021s through early next year.  They want updated game film and even training video of running the hills.  Both parties have a crush on each other but with all the uncertainty, they both want to take it slow and have a face to face and greet and meet and tour of campus.  They did ask if my goat got a deal somewhere else to please call and they can take it to another level.  Super open and honest.  This school recruits players late already and these new rules and the Rona is better suited to take your time and not speed date.  I actually hear a few top players are also interested and that is kool.  I love it. Build a safe and healthy program where turnover is less the 30%.  Meaning the kids that go to the school dont leave.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Seems like a convenient way to create a potential player list without having to do much recruiting.  Sure there would have to be further follow up completed.
> 
> How do coaches find their players? Particularly now virtual try out is the preferred initial contact.  Yes, in person game watching is important also. Every email response my kid has received thus far from a coach asked for video clips so I guess it is not tedious,  laborious and boring to them huh?


You must be a glutton for punishment!  There’s nothing convenient about reviewing hundreds of videos.  It’s more convenient to wait and build desperation and anticipation.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You must be a glutton for punishment!  There’s nothing convenient about reviewing hundreds of videos.  It’s more convenient to wait and build desperation and anticipation.


Yes I'm sure they review 100s if not 1000s each year but that's just part of the off season work. I have regular communication with several current and former collegiate level coaches and they actually told me video is critical.  Progression video where you start at maybe the freshman year and show the player development year after year as they prepare to enter senior year. I was not aware of this before and dont have freshwater or sophomore age video just working on junior now..


----------



## galaxydad (Dec 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Covid is a hoax, eh? Every single doctor or nurse who works in a hospital ICU virtually anywhere in the country will tell you f**k you liar.


Wife is a nurse in a hospital works directly with COVID patients ( 23 years) NOTHING she has felt with comes close to COVID- not even by a little.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 20, 2020)

galaxydad said:


> Wife is a nurse in a hospital works directly with COVID patients ( 23 years) NOTHING she has felt with comes close to COVID- not even by a little.


Tell your wife thank you for all she does and she is appreciated!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 20, 2020)

galaxydad said:


> Wife is a nurse in a hospital works directly with COVID patients ( 23 years) NOTHING she has felt with comes close to COVID- not even by a little.


Your wife is a hero.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Have any other teams received the same message from Surf Cup that they will not send out refunds until after the event is over?


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

galaxydad said:


> Wife is a nurse in a hospital works directly with COVID patients ( 23 years) NOTHING she has felt with comes close to COVID- not even by a little.


I swear I got this Rona bat virus Jan 21st.  You see, I was up visiting my best pal in Kirkland WA.  That's where the first large amount of deaths came from.  The elderly died first in Kirkland nursing home.  My pal took me to Pikes and Amazon and I touched everything.  My plane flight back was one sick plane bro.  A couple days later I got so sick galaxy dad that I felt like sh*t.  I never felt this way before and i hope to the God I never get it again.  It felt like someone was poking me with hot nettles on my back.  I was depressed as well and just sick.  Aches all over.  4 days of pure hell.  I don't even want EOTL to get what I got.  It was horrible.  I lost 30 lbs after that though so I'm super stoked on that part


----------



## GT45 (Dec 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yes. All the time.


Really? Give me an example or two of when this insurance has come into play?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes I'm sure they review 100s if not 1000s each year but that's just part of the off season work. I have regular communication with several current and former collegiate level coaches and they actually told me video is critical.  Progression video where you start at maybe the freshman year and show the player development year after year as they prepare to enter senior year. I was not aware of this before and dont have freshwater or sophomore age video just working on junior now..


Game Video is certainly part of the equation, if they ask for game video AFTER you send highlights.  Coaches want context but only after they are somewhat interested.

I'm sure many have different experiences with college coaches and their recruiting style.  The ones I know will not watch game video unless they've requested it.  ECNL did a decent job in NOV with their showcase, at least logistically, with their streaming.  The small sample size of coaches I know who viewed the live stream said it was difficult to watch and didn't provide value in identifying new talent.  The opposite may have been true for some you know.

Unfortunately, and to no fault of their own, the 21s and 22s that haven't signed or are still looking are having a tough time.  Much harder for the 21s, the 22s have some time to work the edges and get noticed.  

It sucks, big time - an emotional roller coaster for your player.  I just went through it with my oldest.  He was fortunate in the end but learned some life  lessons along the way.  Also realized, on his own, that NOT playing wouldn't have been the end of the world and to prioritize academics.  He had to come to that conclusion on his own.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Game Video is certainly part of the equation, if they ask for game video AFTER you send highlights.  Coaches want context but only after they are somewhat interested.
> 
> I'm sure many have different experiences with college coaches and their recruiting style.  The ones I know will not watch game video unless they've requested it.  ECNL did a decent job in NOV with their showcase, at least logistically, with their streaming.  The small sample size of coaches I know who viewed the live stream said it was difficult to watch and didn't provide value in identifying new talent.  The opposite may have been true for some you know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Happy for sharing your journey with all of us.  So much pain & pressure on these young athletes.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I have a feeling parents will be the only ones watching all these videos.  I bet the vast majority of coaches are not watching these videos.


Always an optimist


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> 99% of people are going to stay outside or in the hotel room?
> 
> Right thing to do and I applaud you for it.  I think your estimate is ridiculously high, even for those who choose not to go.
> 
> If 99% of people wore masks, stayed outdoors, ate dinner at home, and went promptly to bed, we would not be in an outbreak.


Again you have no idea. You are wishcasting on that one. 

Your preferred solutions are unworkable. The main reason? People are social. They will always hang out.

If you create plans that don't deal with reality, the plans will always fail.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 20, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Always an optimist


What’s good coach?  I do believe everything will work out eventually for the 21’s & 22’s.  I just think video review will have little to nothing to do with it.


----------



## Texican (Dec 20, 2020)

Y’all come to Texas. We have been playing games and tourneys since June! No widespread issues.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> True, if we are only talking about 1 kid.  I have a feeling folks are going to AZ just for video.  Coaches will be overwhelmed with hundreds of videos to watch. I also don’t think it’s a good use of time or an effective way to evaluate players.  I would wait if I were a college coach.



But you are not a college coa h and many coaches have had to make new routes on the road to finding their next players.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What’s good coach?  I do believe everything will work out eventually for the 21’s & 22’s. * I just think video review will have little to nothing to do with it.*


I thought the same way way Dre until the Rona hit us.  Today's player needs a video and one that is updated with new and better plays.  I just hooked my pal up with a new business model.  Basically, they put the highlights together for first video at a fixed price.  Then, you pay for a monthly service for edits and add on.  So instead of getting a one time pop, now you can set a monthly recurring charge, like Soccer America.  No contracts, just good old service and you can cancel anytime.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Again you have no idea. You are wishcasting on that one.
> 
> Your preferred solutions are unworkable. The main reason? People are social. They will always hang out.
> 
> If you create plans that don't deal with reality, the plans will always fail.


You actually think 99% of parents who are willing to travel during a pandemic are going to eat dinner in the hotel room?

Or you’re just disagreeing with me on instinct?

Read your sentence about people being social, then tell me whether 99% of parents will eat dinner in the hotel room.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> But you are not a college coa h and many coaches have had to make new routes on the road to finding their next players.


I’m not a coach but I can tell when someone’s laying their mac hand down and running straight laced game.  What the coaches are doing is similar to how I would respond to girls in the past when they’d ask if I loved them as I was trying to get in their pants...without pause, I would go into straight laced game mode and tell them whatever they wanted to hear to get what I wanted.  Likewise, coaches are telling lame parents that lack deductive reasoning what they want to hear to string them along.  Game recognizes game coach.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 21, 2020)

Texican said:


> Y’all come to Texas. We have been playing games and tourneys since June! No widespread issues.


Cheers to Texas!  You guys have produced two of the best players in the USMNT history.   Clint The Cowboy Dempsey is still the best striker in us history.   Weston McKennie is the best player right now for the USA. I’m a Pulisic fan but his injury history is very concerning.       You guys also found a nice pipeline to Europe with Reggie cannon going to the Portugal league.    

I don’t know much about youth international tournaments but I have to think that your Dallas Cup must be one of the biggest ones to attract international teams.  Maybe even bigger than Surf Cup?  Dang, I couldn’t stop my inner voice to speak.  Here comes the controversial comment.  Lol


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What’s good coach?  I do believe everything will work out eventually for the 21’s & 22’s.  I just think video review will have little to nothing to do with it.


Hey Dre, just got off the phone with my pay from the Mid West.  He has GK son and is one of the top GK around.  He's a hidden gem, meaning just plays for fun and with his high school friends and some club.  Was recruited to leave his home to train at some of the top academies in the country.  However, he's a wiz in life and school and wanted to hang local with his peers.  His old man put together a high light video ((no money to pay video service)) and his phone rang off the hook after he sent video.  I swear bro.  Dude got two full ride offers and sat on them for a month.  Mainly wanted to see if the Euro GKs were going to ball this year and they said, "no."  He is now signed for the next four years and his dad told me without the video he would be lost.  I say get a video you guys.  My local guy is a super cool dad and good at video clips.  PM me and I'll hook you up with a killer Crush referral.  Crush does not take a kick back or discount if I bring my friends some business.  I just like to share with others and try and help others in these tough times.  I'm super grateful for the $600 that's coming my way.  I've never needed $600 like I do now.  Winter of Darkness is starting with $*6*00 pay out for man. 6 is man's number. All numbers btw are excellent and their is no bad luck numbers. That is complete BS!


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> I thought the same way way Dre until the Rona hit us.  Today's player needs a video and one that is updated with new and better plays.  I just hooked my pal up with a new business model.  Basically, they put the highlights together for first video at a fixed price.  Then, you pay for a monthly service for edits and add on.  So instead of getting a one time pop, now you can set a monthly recurring charge, like Soccer America.  No contracts, just good old service and you can cancel anytime.


Sounds like a great business for out of work coaches.  I still doubt these videos will be reviewed.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Sounds like a great business for out of work coaches.  I still doubt these videos will be reviewed.


The coaches can;t go watch the kids play.  So, how do they know about you?


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 21, 2020)

What is the difference than sitting on the sideline watching or watching video of the whole game.  They may end up seeing more of a player on a full game video as they are not under pressure to get to the next field on their excel game spreadsheet. Maybe they will sit the extra 15 at a monitor and see something spectacular.  

Now, we all know coaches need to win to keep jobs.  They will say what they need to say to get top recruits.  They will also take fillers.. know your role going in.  If you go to a power conference are you a filler or a player.  Know your role and be accepting of it.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 21, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> *They will also take fillers.. know your role going in.  If you go to a power conference are you a filler or a player.  Know your role and be accepting of it.*


This...especially when P5 schools are carrying 25-30 person rosters.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’m not a coach but I can tell when someone’s laying their mac hand down and running straight laced game.  What the coaches are doing is similar to how I would respond to girls in the past when they’d ask if I loved them as I was trying to get in their pants...without pause, I would go into straight laced game mode and tell them whatever they wanted to hear to get what I wanted.  Likewise, coaches are telling lame parents that lack deductive reasoning what they want to hear to string them along.  Game recognizes game coach.


Truth is hard to read sometimes.  It does go both ways Dre and some dumb men have no idea how to treat a lady so the ladies just take half of their money.  Some woman do what dumb dumb thinks he wants and then she takes all his dam money.  Stupid fools.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Truth is hard to read sometimes.  It does go both ways Dre and some dumb men have no idea how to treat a lady so the ladies just take half of their money.  Some woman do what dumb dumb thinks he wants and then she takes all his dam money.  Stupid fools.


I was just trying to keep coach engaged.  I missed him, and we hadn’t chopped it up in a while.  One love coach.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I was just trying to keep coach engaged.  I missed him, and we hadn’t chopped it up in a while.  One love coach.


Love you too Mac.. it has been sometime..  someday I will come to NorCal and we can go to my favorite bar and get a good local beer


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Game Video is certainly part of the equation, if they ask for game video AFTER you send highlights.  Coaches want context but only after they are somewhat interested.
> 
> I'm sure many have different experiences with college coaches and their recruiting style.  The ones I know will not watch game video unless they've requested it.  ECNL did a decent job in NOV with their showcase, at least logistically, with their streaming.  The small sample size of coaches I know who viewed the live stream said it was difficult to watch and didn't provide value in identifying new talent.  The opposite may have been true for some you know.
> 
> ...


Oh mine has prioritized academics big time and should have no problems that route with a scholarship or aid. Soccer is only an added benefit for her if it happens.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You actually think 99% of parents who are willing to travel during a pandemic are going to eat dinner in the hotel room?
> 
> Or you’re just disagreeing with me on instinct?
> 
> Read your sentence about people being social, then tell me whether 99% of parents will eat dinner in the hotel room.


You typed this.

"If 99% of people wore masks, stayed outdoors, ate dinner at home, and went promptly to bed, we would not be in an outbreak."

That is what I responded to.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I was just trying to keep coach engaged.  I missed him, and we hadn’t chopped it up in a while.  One love coach.


I like that you came back.  You keep it real bro and I love that.  I know you said you were done but I see you back now for good.  Welcome back brother


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This...especially when P5 schools are carrying 25-30 person rosters.


Try 40 players in the case of UCLA’a women team.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> The coaches can;t go watch the kids play.  So, how do they know about you?


Good question.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Try 40 players in the case of UCLA’a women team.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 21, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Try 40 players in the case of UCLA’a women team.


Crazy right.  I was referencing some men's P5 rosters that my oldest had to navigate  during his recruiting.  *40 is ridiculous!*  Roster size is definitely a consideration.  Coaches will tell your player what they want to hear, especially if they are trying to get their last minute fillers for their roster.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Oh mine has prioritized academics big time and should have no problems that route with a scholarship or aid. Soccer is only an added benefit for her if it happens.


Smart young lady.  Many players become blinded by the idea of playing.  Mine did at first.   He finally came to his senses when he was ghosted by his top school after months of dialogue.  Good lesson for his younger sibling.


----------



## gotothebushes (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Sounds like a great business for out of work coaches.  I still doubt these videos will be reviewed.


 Dre trust me, they watch video my man. Its really helpful.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> "These three shitty examples means my kid should be able to play soccer" is a pretty bad take, my dude.


The take, my dude, is that me and mine are doing what we're supposed to do because it's the right thing to do... but I'm quite tired of putting our entire lives on hold when the shitty examples aren't.  We'll be selective but we're living our lives.  Surf's up!


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You typed this.
> 
> "If 99% of people wore masks, stayed outdoors, ate dinner at home, and went promptly to bed, we would not be in an outbreak."
> 
> That is what I responded to.


You missed the point of the sentence.  

I was responding to this:  


jimlewis said:


> comedy. 99% of the people going to arizona will be doing the exact thing they do here.  go to an outdoor soccer event, wear their masks, go back to their hotel room with their family, order food to be delivered and then go to bed.  Will there be a few who mingle?  sure, the same people that will mingle with others in CA.   This site has devolved so much over the course of the year.


There is no way in hell 99% will do that.  People haven’t before, what makes you think they will now?

I’m just waiting for the last of you loons to get yourselves infected.  I‘ve given up on convincing you that a 4/1000 chance of dying is a bad thing.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You missed the point of the sentence.
> 
> I was responding to this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spfister (Dec 21, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> As I write this I am watching the news out of London where they have now deployed police to prevent people from getting on trains out of London now that their travel ban went into effect.   Now that's a little nuts.  Over here if people are so determined to go to Phoenix for 3 days and are willing to have to quarantine from work, school, and training the Police aren't going to stop them from going.  Mesa is on record as saying they are allowing tournaments to continue due to concern about costing local jobs if they shut down the tournaments but they are gonna crack down hard on any violators gosh darn it.
> 
> From the Arizona Republic
> *Mesa will continue to allow the tournaments, but the mayor said rule enforcement would be strict.
> ...


DO TIU


dad4 said:


> You actually think 99% of parents who are willing to travel during a pandemic are going to eat dinner in the hotel room?
> 
> Or you’re just disagreeing with me on instinct?
> 
> Read your sentence about people being social, then tell me whether 99% of parents will eat dinner in the hotel room.


well I can tell you our families are… Entire team is on board.  Players and family going back to their rooms after games etc. made it clear to the players that this is about playing games and and not going out and socializing.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You missed the point of the sentence.
> 
> I was responding to this:
> 
> ...


I've been to quite a few AZ tournaments over the last few months and observed, as you do, various parental behavior. I have been pretty astounded as to parents congregating on the sidelines, without masks or loosely adhering, in groups before, during and after games. These parents are local and out of state, including many from CA (because we've played many CA teams). If they are doing that at games, then I'd hazard a guess that they are definitely doing it when not at games.

It is pretty bizarre that parents who will go all the way to AZ to play, due to their local restrictions, wouldn't be respectful of the protocols that the tournament organizers and local cities have put in place. Entitled much!

Its great to hear that everyone going from CA on this forum doesn't do any of that. Unfortunately my completely unscientific observations would say that you are at best in a slight majority. The premise that 99% adhere is risible.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Because it’s laborious, tedious, and boring.  On second thought, the coaches may review videos if and when they need help falling asleep.


College soccer coaches watching prospects they need is now "laborious, tedious and boring."  Interesting concept.


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You missed the point of the sentence.
> 
> I was responding to this:
> 
> ...


Good, i guess we wont be reading your salty comments anymore.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You must be a glutton for punishment!  There’s nothing convenient about reviewing hundreds of videos.  It’s more convenient to wait and build desperation and anticipation.


What else do coaches have to do besides watch film?  Spend that time staring at their reduced budgets?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Spfister said:


> DO TIU
> 
> well I can tell you our families are… Entire team is on board.  Players and family going back to their rooms after games etc. made it clear to the players that this is about playing games and and not going out and socializing.


It makes sense.  I hope most people are like you guys.  

I understand that some of the 21s and 22s are in a hard spot.  Hope your kid ends up at a school they like.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> View attachment 9758


Those aren’t words to inspire.  Those are worss to drive to drink at 9 am.

Or inspire me to go for a run.  One of the two.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Really? Give me an example or two of when this insurance has come into play?


Settlements on personal injury lawsuits.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 21, 2020)

I have a tinfoil hat theory based on a few emails-- Surf is not going to publish the schedule and is only emailing teams their fields and times.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I’m just waiting for the last of you loons to get yourselves infected. I‘ve given up on convincing you that a 4/1000 chance of dying is a bad thing.


For the vast vast majority of the population getting infected means nothing.

And yet guys like you want to shut it all down vs focusing on the at risk population.

People under 54 constitute a bit more than 7% of all deaths.
People under 44 constitute a bit less than 3% of all deaths.
More than 40% of all deaths are people living in nursing homes. 

And since this is a soccer forum dealing with mainly youth soccer...but also college age soccer...we see that per the latest CDC stats the under 24 age group *has had a total of 553 deaths*. And yet we see people worried about if their kid is wearing a mask walking on to the fields, or worried about taking their kid into a hotel or a restaurant, etc. Wondering if going to school is safe and so on. COVID IS NOT A RISK IN THE LEAST TO THIS AGE GROUP. 

Based on the numbers above you don't shut down schools, biz, etc. The costs greatly outweigh any benefits. 

When the wuhan virus first came about, I stayed home and didn't let the kids go anywhere. etc. At that time the initial reports indicated a substantially different death rate. Very quickly however the data started coming in we could see who is actually at risk. And since early on the data has not changed with who is at risk. 

We have also seen that lockdowns don't do anything nor do mask mandates. And yet we hear people/politicians want to do the same failed experiment again.


----------



## jimlewis (Dec 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> For the vast vast majority of the population getting infected means nothing.
> 
> And yet guys like you want to shut it all down vs focusing on the at risk population.
> 
> ...


before they all jump on you, ill just add that if you play soccer and live life, dont visit gramma and granpa....


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 21, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> before they all jump on you, ill just add that if you play soccer and live life, dont visit gramma and granpa....


That should be an easy concept to understand. 

And if you do want to visit the grandparents, then maybe don't do soccer or go out, etc. 

It is called making a choice.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> before they all jump on you, ill just add that if you play soccer and live life, dont visit gramma and granpa....


So you are advocating for elder abuse and neglect?  Funny, when I was a kid I was encouraged to visit old folks homes because of the developmental benefit of hanging around folks that had lived so long and it was the right thing to do.

Now, it’s to hell with grandma and grandpa (old fucks) so long as we get to play kiddie soccer.  Seriously?  AMAZING!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Really? Give me an example or two of when this insurance has come into play?


here you go and it is 4 days ago...








						Lawsuit alleges prominent SoCal youth soccer organizations ignored child protection policies in sex abuse case
					

The family of a young soccer player is suing prominent Los Angeles-area soccer organizations over allegations of negligence that led to the sexual abuse of a young boy, San Diego-based law firm Est…




					ktla.com


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So you are advocating for elder abuse and neglect?  Funny, when I was a kid I was encouraged to visit old folks homes because of the developmental benefit of hanging around folks that had lived so long and it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Now, it’s to hell with grandma and grandpa (old fucks) so long as we get to play kiddie soccer.  Seriously?  AMAZING!


why cant we do both? Just wear a mask when visiting old folks and stay 6 feet apart right?


----------



## jimlewis (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So you are advocating for elder abuse and neglect?  Funny, when I was a kid I was encouraged to visit old folks homes because of the developmental benefit of hanging around folks that had lived so long and it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Now, it’s to hell with grandma and grandpa (old fucks) so long as we get to play kiddie soccer.  Seriously?  AMAZING!


wow, didnt expect the crazies to take it to this angle.  @hound, sometimes you have to spell it out for the keyboard social justice warriors


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So you are advocating for elder abuse and neglect?  Funny, when I was a kid I was encouraged to visit old folks homes because of the developmental benefit of hanging around folks that had lived so long and it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Now, it’s to hell with grandma and grandpa (old fucks) so long as we get to play kiddie soccer.  Seriously?  AMAZING!


No, it's actually something we avoid now, anyway, because we're still working, still schooling, still grocery shopping and still doing things our leaders have deemed "essential".  Seriously.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> here you go and it is 4 days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People will sue for anything if it means free money.  No background check?  How many 1st time offenders passed the "background check"?


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> before they all jump on you, ill just add that if you play soccer and live life, dont visit gramma and granpa....


Or, if Gramps and Grandma say their not afraid of Rona and come over and see us before we forget WHO the hell you are.  To each family their own family.  We are going to eat and meet and have Guatemalan Tamales on the Eve of Christ Birthday.  We have to meet.  Be safe out there and Merry Christmas to you Jimmy


----------



## Keepermom2 (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Really? Give me an example or two of when this insurance has come into play?


“Insurance carriers are so hesitant right now because they’re under siege from all of these COVID claims from every line of business,” said Lori Crispo, area president for RPS Bollinger Sports & Leisure, which is the insurance administrator for US Lacrosse. “I can’t get answers on what specifically I can tell clients they’re covered for. It would all depend on the allegation. It’s the wild, wild west.” 

Added note related to school districts:
"To the best of his knowledge, Gaby said insurance companies’ policies with school districts do not cover communicable diseases. RPS Bollinger’s school programs do not, at this time, have a communicable disease exclusion."

“That’s a big problem,” Gaby said. “All of the liability is on the school district. The insurance industry is not even going to entertain a claim arriving on COVID-19. If a child comes back to play and somehow gets sick and parents say, ‘It happened because you let my child play sports with another child,’ the insurance company is going to say, ‘Sorry, it’s not a covered risk.’ You’re handling the legal defense on your own.”









						‘Wild west’: Youth sports providers weigh liability risks  — The Aspen Institute Project Play
					

With much of the country opening back up, sport organizations are evaluating when to return to play. How travel, community and high school sports do so rely in part on a legal question: What level of liability risk can an organizer afford to accept?




					www.aspenprojectplay.org


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> why cant we do both? Just wear a mask when visiting old folks and stay 6 feet apart right?


Masks reduce transmission by maybe 40%.  They do not eliminate it.  Same goes for 6 feet.  Good things to do, but not perfect.

Active social life, then 6 feet and masks when around grandma, still puts grandma at elevated risk.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Sounds like a great business for out of work coaches.  I still doubt these videos will be reviewed.


Clearly you are not involved with college recruiting then. All coaches, including the top programs in the country, are absolutely watching these videos.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Masks reduce transmission by maybe 40%.  They do not eliminate it.  Same goes for 6 feet.  Good things to do, but not perfect.
> 
> Active social life, then 6 feet and masks when around grandma, still puts grandma at elevated risk.


Again make the choice. 

If you are going to be out and about and have grandparents stay away from them. OR if you want to hang out with the grandparents, dont go out and about. This is where the choices should be made. 

That is a much better solution vs what you want to do...close biz, limit education and so on.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 21, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> here you go and it is 4 days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant for a tournament. The issue being discussed was about a tournament being covered by insurance. No one has brought an example forward yet.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Clearly you are not involved with college recruiting then. All coaches, including the top programs in the country, are absolutely watching these videos.


I had one say, "thank you for this high light reel.  Please send more and we will look to have you to our campus for a nice private campus tour next year."  You need good, solid, and fresh video clips from end of 2020.  They need to know who is ready and willing to compete and stay sharp and ready.  These folks on here telling us to take hikes and go skate boarding in the street are cray cray and have no clue what's it like having a16 and up goat not signed yet.  Get a video now!!!!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Masks reduce transmission by maybe 40%.  They do not eliminate it.  Same goes for 6 feet.  Good things to do, but not perfect.
> 
> Active social life, then 6 feet and masks when around grandma, still puts grandma at elevated risk.


really...study after study has shown otherwise.  I am perplexed why you are drumming this up again....

July 10, 2020 -- Wearing a facial covering not only curbs the spread of the coronavirus but reduces a mask wearer's risk of catching the virus by 65%, said Dean Blumberg, MD, chief of pediatric infectious diseases at UC Davis Children's Hospital. 
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200710/face-masks-reduce-covid-risk-by-65-percent 

Per CDC:

In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.33
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.34
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.35









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> All coaches


I call BS.  There’s no way you can know this with absolute certainty.  But, I’ve heard from reliable sources that they’ve recently had a pleasant experience submitting video to coaches.

So can we say SOME coaches but not ALL?  In fact, I recently read a SA article where Radcliffe from Stanford said that he wasn’t reviewing videos.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I meant for a tournament. The issue being discussed was about a tournament being covered by insurance. No one has brought an example forward yet.


Clearly my post related to the article "Wild West....." covers the tournament issue and the risk of not having insurance.  I am guessing you are not in the legal industry because if you were, you would know how many law suits get filed for things that don't make the news but can be costly to organizations.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I call BS.  There’s no way you can know this with absolute certainty.  But, I’ve heard from reliable sources that they’ve recently had a pleasant experience submitting video to coaches.
> 
> So can we say SOME coaches but not ALL?  In fact, I recently read a SA article where Radcliffe from Stanford said that he wasn’t reviewing videos.


Wouldn’t you get more out of this forum if you listened and learned from people who are further along in the process than you, who have actual experience with the things you’re just shooting off from the hip about?


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Masks reduce transmission by maybe 40%.  They do not eliminate it.  Same goes for 6 feet.  Good things to do, but not perfect.
> 
> Active social life, then 6 feet and masks when around grandma, still puts grandma at elevated risk.


So would you say you are contributing to the "possible" spread of COVID every time you leave your house even when wearing a mask?  I.E. grocery store, getting gas in your car, etc.  You should stay in your house and start planting food in your back yard or else in EOTLs words, YOU ARE KILLING PEOPLE! RACIST!  Or maybe we live life and use mitigations and accept the risk. We dont want to be facists and force people to be be locked in their homes now do we?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> really...study after study has shown otherwise.  I am perplexed why you are drumming this up again....
> 
> July 10, 2020 -- Wearing a facial covering not only curbs the spread of the coronavirus but reduces a mask wearer's risk of catching the virus by 65%, said Dean Blumberg, MD, chief of pediatric infectious diseases at UC Davis Children's Hospital.
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200710/face-masks-reduce-covid-risk-by-65-percent
> ...


Even at 79% effective, an indoor gathering with grandma is a bad idea. That 21% is important, too.


----------



## TOSDCI (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Because it’s laborious, tedious, and boring.  On second thought, the coaches may review videos if and when they need help falling asleep.


Actually, I know some Juniors and Seniors that are going to play at Surf for more game footage.  They have already communicated with coaches.  The coach is interested but wants to watch them play.  So yes, I do think coaches will be watching.  Will there be the same number of coaches watching virtually as they typically do live, absolutely not.


----------



## TOSDCI (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You actually think 99% of parents who are willing to travel during a pandemic are going to eat dinner in the hotel room?
> 
> Or you’re just disagreeing with me on instinct?
> 
> Read your sentence about people being social, then tell me whether 99% of parents will eat dinner in the hotel room.


Both my kids are playing in Surf and yes, we will be eating in the hotel room.  I will be watching from the sidelines, socially distant with my mask on.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

TOSDCI said:


> Both my kids are playing in Surf and yes, we will be eating in the hotel room.  I will be watching from the sidelines, socially distant with my mask on.


We did ECNL Showcase and went something like this. 
Drive to AZ and never stop.  Pee diapers come in great use.  If you got a BM, your SOL if I'm driving and you better hold it. 
Check in by myself.  Everyone stays in car.  I come back and we take the stairs up.  Go right to room and stay there.
Wife drives out to pick up grub and we eat it inside our room.  We watch movies and sleep
Wake up and grab & go fruits and snakes and play ball.
Repeat for three days
Drive back in pee diapers and hope everyone can hold it until we get home.


----------



## TOSDCI (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> We did ECNL Showcase and went something like this.
> Drive to AZ and never stop.  Pee diapers come in great use.  If you got a BM, your SOL if I'm driving and you better hold it.
> Check in by myself.  Everyone stays in car.  I come back and we take the stairs up.  Go right to room and stay there.
> Wife drives out to pick up grub and we eat it inside our room.  We watch movies and sleep
> ...


You lost me at Pee diapers....that's a hard no!


----------



## watfly (Dec 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I have a tinfoil hat theory based on a few emails-- Surf is not going to publish the schedule and is only emailing teams their fields and times.


That will be very telling if they don't.  If you're going to host a tournament under these conditions, own it.  By not publishing the schedule you're kinda admitting that what your doing is not kosher.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

TOSDCI said:


> You lost me at Pee diapers....that's a hard no!


Tryin to show dad4 that I took measure to keep everyone safe in Blyhthe.  I got a car rental that gave 400+ Miles on a tank.  I did my part is my point and it's still not enough.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Tryin to show dad4 that I took measure to keep everyone safe in Blyhthe.  I got a car rental that gave 400+ Miles on a tank.  I did my part is my point and it's still not enough.


If the diapers work for you, fine.  Glad the good people of Blythe are safe.

It’s more important to just wear the mask and avoid the restaurant and the hotel bar.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Wouldn’t you get more out of this forum if you listened and learned from people who are further along in the process than you, who have actual experience with the things you’re just shooting off from the hip about?


I am listening and learning.  I have actually walked my position back.  But, my objection was that I think “all coaches” is an exaggeration.  I cited a recent SA article to support my position.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I call BS.  There’s no way you can know this with absolute certainty.  But, I’ve heard from reliable sources that they’ve recently had a pleasant experience submitting video to coaches.
> 
> So can we say SOME coaches but not ALL?  In fact, I recently read a SA article where Radcliffe from Stanford said that he wasn’t reviewing videos.


Ratcliffe, from Stanford, isn't viewing video from 99% of us in a normal year.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 21, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Clearly my post related to the article "Wild West....." covers the tournament issue and the risk of not having insurance.  I am guessing you are not in the legal industry because if you were, you would know how many law suits get filed for things that don't make the news but can be costly to organizations.


You keep skirting the issue. I know tournaments should be covered. My question is do any of you have an example of a tournaments insurance being used. It is really not a tough question.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Ratcliffe, from Stanford, isn't viewing video from 99% of us in a normal year.


Very good point!


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> We did ECNL Showcase and went something like this.
> Drive to AZ and never stop.  Pee diapers come in great use.  If you got a BM, your SOL if I'm driving and you better hold it.
> Check in by myself.  Everyone stays in car.  I come back and we take the stairs up.  Go right to room and stay there.
> Wife drives out to pick up grub and we eat it inside our room.  We watch movies and sleep
> ...


This thread might be crap but condiser investing in a  PETT portable camp toilet with the bio bags.    The clean waste go anywhere brand REI sells folds up nice and is compact.  Diapers not really great for your urinary tract.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> You keep skirting the issue. I know tournaments should be covered. My question is do any of you have an example of a tournaments insurance being used. It is really not a tough question.


Probably hard to find because non-disclosure statements were signed as part of the settlement(s).


----------



## sdb (Dec 21, 2020)

Here are a subset of a sample quotes from college coach emails that lead me to believe that coaches want video:

"Based on what we have seen of your soccer ability so far, we have identified you as a potential top prospect for the program and we want  to take this opportunity to connect with you and express our interest in you as a student-athlete here... " Note that we've only sent highlight videos.

"Because our in-person scouting opportunities have been and will continue to be greatly impacted by the pandemic, highlight videos and game footage is now an important source of scouting for our coaches."


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> This thread might be crap but condiser investing in a  PETT portable camp toilet with the bio bags.    The clean waste go anywhere brand REI sells folds up nice and is compact.  Diapers not really great for your urinary tract.


I read somewhere where a jealous lover who worked for NASA drove across country in space diapers to catch the cheater.  Pee diapers was not the right example.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> We did ECNL Showcase and went something like this.
> Drive to AZ and never stop.  Pee diapers come in great use.  If you got a BM, your SOL if I'm driving and you better hold it.
> Check in by myself.  Everyone stays in car.  I come back and we take the stairs up.  Go right to room and stay there.
> Wife drives out to pick up grub and we eat it inside our room.  We watch movies and sleep
> ...


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

Satire 100% on the pee diapers.  I can hold it but not my wife or dd.  I yell at my dd for not drinking enough water.  We have to stop every couple hours.  We did two drives and it was 105.  It's all about the water


----------



## watfly (Dec 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> This thread might be crap but condiser investing in a  PETT portable camp toilet with the bio bags.    The clean waste go anywhere brand REI sells folds up nice and is compact.  Diapers not really great for your urinary tract.


Who says you don't get useful information on this forum anymore and that its just arguing about Covid and politics.  Of course this tidbit isn't something I really needed to, or cared to, learn about.  (Actually JK some of the overnight floats I do require a portable toilet).


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I am listening and learning.  I have actually walked my position back.  But, my objection was that I think “all coaches” is an exaggeration.  I cited a recent SA article to support my position.


True...nothing is 100.000%.  However every Program has staff that is responsible for recruiting (some schools more than others) and those people are in charge of reviewing video and pain the info up the the Head Coach.  So although Radcliffe may not be reviewing video, someone on the staff is.

I’m not saying you can’t get recruited without sending videos. But I am saying good luck getting recruited by an out of state school without having something to market your player.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> True...nothing is 100.000%.  However every Program has staff that is responsible for recruiting (some schools more than others) and those people are in charge of reviewing video and pain the info up the the Head Coach.  So although Radcliffe may not be reviewing video, someone on the staff is.
> 
> I’m not saying you can’t get recruited without sending videos. But I am saying good luck getting recruited by an out of state school without having something to market your player.


100% correct.  Check this out.  Talked to old club dad ((you know him but he wants this info on the down low)) and his kid 100% got a deal because of the video.  It's an introduction to form a potential recruit who might be interested in their program.  I was hoping they would "see" my player but with all this Rona, I'm on board and 100% support vides.  If your a scout and not watching every video for at least the first 5 seconds, you will get fired.  MLB scouts go everywhere and have tryouts for old washed up like Jim.  You never will know if you dont take a peak.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Dec 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> This thread might be crap but condiser investing in a  PETT portable camp toilet with the bio bags.    The clean waste go anywhere brand REI sells folds up nice and is compact.  Diapers not really great for your urinary tract.


PETT camp toilet was so 2019...  Laveo Dry Flush Toilet


----------



## Speed (Dec 21, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Tell your wife thank you for all she does and she is appreciated!


thank you to your wife for being on the frontlines.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 22, 2020)

Sounds like the AZ cities are ready for Surf Cup




__





						Some Valley cities continue hosting youth sports tournaments despite virus surge
					

With COVID-19 cases in Arizona surging, some Valley cities continue hosting youth sports tournaments that often bring in out of state visitors.




					www.google.com


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 22, 2020)

GT45 said:


> You keep skirting the issue. I know tournaments should be covered. My question is do any of you have an example of a tournaments insurance being used. It is really not a tough question.


It is a little tougher than you are acknowledging due to the age of the participants (minors), and confidentiality agreements of settlements.

I am not a lawyer, but as someone who has been in insurance their entire adult life, I can tell you that everyone gets sued when the lawsuit hits. 
For an example of a case: 








						FindLaw's California Court of Appeal case and opinions.
					

FindLaw's searchable database of California Court of Appeal decisions since




					caselaw.findlaw.com
				



Excerpt:

"...Fabrizio also spent extensive time alone with plaintiff on June 11 and 12, 2011.* He drove her alone to and from a tournament in Santa Cruz, even though her parents attended 30 minutes of the final game. During the tournament, Fabrizio took plaintiff alone for two walks. After parents and girls speculated about whether there was romantic or sexual activity between plaintiff an*d Fabrizio, plaintiff became upset by the girls' comments and told the coaches and the team parent, T.B. M.R., a coach, asked plaintiff whether she and Fabrizio had engaged in a sexual act. The coaches later held two team meetings to discuss the comments and tried to get the girls to apologize to plaintiff..." 

I added the emphasis.  The tournament organizer may have been let off at some point, but I have not doubt they were an original party to the lawsuit and incurred defense costs.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 22, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Sounds like the AZ cities are ready for Surf Cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scottsdale pulled half their fields and Mesa says that if protocols are not followed they'll shut down the fields. Surf better police their youngers to get 100% compliance. I always find the youngers parents are much more zealous and vociferous.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 22, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> People will sue for anything if it means free money.  No background check?  How many 1st time offenders passed the "background check"?


A pretty dismissive response to a very specific example of an actual pedophile (no background checks by 2 separate youth soccer orgs, known breaches of AYSO policies) who got caught and convicted (on a plea) to 8 years. 

So the parents shouldn't sue? So they should allow these orgs off? So these orgs should be allowed to continue doing this shit and putting other children at risk because there are no repercussions?

You must be trolling.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> *I always find the youngers parents are much more zealous and vociferous.*


Your dame right.  I had a dad out of Lake Elsinore who wanted to fight me after we got our asses kicked at my dd first ever State Fair.  It was only Governors division too.  This guy thought he was the sideline coach.  He coached his son's AYSO Select All Star team and he thought that qualified him to be a soccer coach.  So the whole team had to listen to him all season and I finally had had enough.  We were losing our last game 6-0 at the start of the second half.  This is U9 so no come back down 6.  He starts telling my goat to do this and that and try harder.  I told him to, PLEASE STOP COACHING MY DD!!!!  He came over to me and said he also had enough of my whining all season because out team sucked and we lost all the time. That was my only complaining during the season, that we sucked!!!  Thank God JL saw her play the day before and called me and off to Legends we went


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 22, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Sounds like the AZ cities are ready for Surf Cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup seems like its on.  Haven't seen a schedule yet but 27-29.  Looks like my DD will get what she wants for xmas... meaningful games


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Yup seems like its on.  Haven't seen a schedule yet but 27-29.  Looks like my DD will get what she wants for xmas... meaningful games


Merry Christmas bro and I'm happy for your DD.  I got my DD new earrings and piercings for xmas.  Enjoy the times at the youngers because before you know it, they get older


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> A pretty dismissive response to a very specific example of an actual pedophile (no background checks by 2 separate youth soccer orgs, known breaches of AYSO policies) who got caught and convicted (on a plea) to 8 years.
> 
> So the parents shouldn't sue? So they should allow these orgs off? So these orgs should be allowed to continue doing this shit and putting other children at risk because there are no repercussions?
> 
> You must be trolling.


I'm not dismissing it.  I have daughters.  I'm saying background checks aren't some magical filter that protect a kid because someone hasn't done it before or been caught doing it before.  I'm talking about making sound decisions, as a parent, and not blaming everyone with deep pockets.  Something we as a society have let get way out of hand the last 20 years.  i.e. - the McDonald's example people talked about last week.  

If you want dismissive, go review EOTL's dissertation on how female soccer players at Cal are soft.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 22, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I'm not dismissing it.  I have daughters.  I'm saying background checks aren't some magical filter that protect a kid because someone hasn't done it before or been caught doing it before.  I'm talking about making sound decisions, as a parent, and not blaming everyone with deep pockets.  Something we as a society have let get way out of hand the last 20 years.  i.e. - the McDonald's example people talked about last week.
> 
> If you want dismissive, go review EOTL's dissertation on how female soccer players at Cal are soft.


You are being very selective wrt the article linked. Sure, background checks are not a panacea but they weren't even carried out. Maybe they would have caught this person, and maybe not, but they should been done at a minimum.

I've no doubt the parents are probably haunted by the decisions they made, but I've also no doubt that both organizations, youth sports orgs, failed miserably in their roles. They should absolutely be held to account for that. 

I have zero time for frivolous law suits and people suing for any reason whatsoever. But in this instance, the parent were 100% right to sue.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Scottsdale pulled half their fields and Mesa says that if protocols are not followed they'll shut down the fields. Surf better police their youngers to get 100% compliance. I always find the youngers parents are much more zealous and vociferous.


Let's see how Mesa handles parents - league play didn't allow parents inside the complexes (Red Mountain and Eagles Park for sure, don't know about Quail Run).

Gilbert and Mesa definitely didn't want to oppose the baseball mafia, source of steady $$$ throughout the year.  But those tournaments are normally attended by local teams.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's see how Mesa handles parents - league play didn't allow parents inside the complexes (Red Mountain and Eagles Park for sure, don't know about Quail Run).
> 
> Gilbert and Mesa definitely didn't want to oppose the baseball mafia, source of steady $$$ throughout the year.  But those tournaments are normally attended by local teams.


Mesa has been all over the place. I've been outside fences at Red Mountain & Quail Run, but at Desert Cup, Red Mountain allowed parents back inside for some reason. I'd think it will be outside only, but who knows!


----------



## watfly (Dec 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> A pretty dismissive response to a very specific example of an actual pedophile (no background checks by 2 separate youth soccer orgs, known breaches of AYSO policies) who got caught and convicted (on a plea) to 8 years.
> 
> So the parents shouldn't sue? So they should allow these orgs off? So these orgs should be allowed to continue doing this shit and putting other children at risk because there are no repercussions?
> 
> You must be trolling.


Any youth service organization should get a LiveScan background check, references checked (particularly from any prior youth organization employers) and a Google search for each and every employee and volunteer whether they come into contact with kids or not.  To not do so is highly negligent.  The choice to sue the organization is up to the victim.  Prosecution of the individual is highly recommended, or I should say reporting of the perpetrator is highly recommended since prosecution is up to the law authorities.  That would be my priority over suing the organization since these predators will get away with it time and time again if not prosecuted.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 22, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The way I look at it is if someone gets sick and decides to sue the club, the insurance doesn’t cover the club.   The coach and manager  can be held liable.
> 
> I recently heard of a case where a young player died due to heat exhaustion during a tournament. The parents sued the club.    The club was covered by insurance if they lost the case.


US Soccer and Cal South Soccer required every parent to sign a waiver for their kid for Covid thus getting sick still isn't covered.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> You are being very selective wrt the article linked. Sure, background checks are not a panacea but they weren't even carried out. Maybe they would have caught this person, and maybe not, but they should been done at a minimum.
> 
> I've no doubt the parents are probably haunted by the decisions they made, but I've also no doubt that both organizations, youth sports orgs, failed miserably in their roles. They should absolutely be held to account for that.
> 
> I have zero time for frivolous law suits and people suing for any reason whatsoever. But in this instance, the parent were 100% right to sue.


I was actually speaking in generalities... not even article specific.  The problem is that frivolous lawsuits, just like bullshit sexual harassment charges, take credibility away from the real victims because we become ambivalent at some point.  When you see someone sue the homeowner for a slip and fall on the sidewalk, the builder, the city, the concrete company, 2 neighbors that witnessed it, the yard sprinkler manufacturer, the gardener, a bird that shit on it the week before, etc., it becomes ridiculous.  That said, I'm all for legitimate accountability.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> 99% of people are going to stay outside or in the hotel room?
> 
> Right thing to do and I applaud you for it.  I think your estimate is ridiculously high, even for those who choose not to go.
> 
> If 99% of people wore masks, stayed outdoors, ate dinner at home, and went promptly to bed, we would not be in an outbreak.


First, polls show 75-85% of people are now wearing masks.   Second,  New York did a trace and found 70% of all cases are spread in the house, where people don't wear masks.   Third,  15 times as likely to get the Virus from being inside as opposed to outside.  

Masks don't work 100%.   Not even close.   I recently put in a rule at work that all conversations need to be less than 1 minute long because we had 3 cases spread from people working inside, with mask on, talking for about 5-10 minutes on work related items.    

Our last tourney parents were 100% staying outside or in hotel room, with mask usage at the field at all times.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Satire 100% on the pee diapers.  I can hold it but not my wife or dd.  I yell at my dd for not drinking enough water.  We have to stop every couple hours.  We did two drives and it was 105.  It's all about the water


We made two stops last time at a Home Depot and a Target for restroom breaks.   I have a weakness, I love polar pops.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 22, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> It is a little tougher than you are acknowledging due to the age of the participants (minors), and confidentiality agreements of settlements.
> 
> I am not a lawyer, but as someone who has been in insurance their entire adult life, I can tell you that everyone gets sued when the lawsuit hits.
> For an example of a case:
> ...


No, you are making an issue of something I did not ask. I am asking about tournaments. Does anyone have any experience with a tournament's insurance coming into play. Based on the lack of responses, I would say the answer is no.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Mesa has been all over the place. I've been outside fences at Red Mountain & Quail Run, but at Desert Cup, Red Mountain allowed parents back inside for some reason. I'd think it will be outside only, but who knows!


Had a great view during desert cup despite not being on the field. Didn’t bother us at all


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Had a great view during desert cup despite not being on the field. Didn’t bother us at all


I parked in the front and had AC on.  Great seats.  Desert Hound even came by ((with a mask on)) and said hi.  Super nice fields.  Happy say's you might have some dead grass and you will.  This is winter and soccer must be played on all types of fields.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 22, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Had a great view during desert cup despite not being on the field. Didn’t bother us at all


Ditto, my views were fine.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> But you are not a college coa h and many coaches have had to make new routes on the road to finding their next players.


if the recruiter coach sees a kid and goes back to the  college head coach and tells them hey i have a kid you should look at........but oops parent took advice from socal soccer forum and decided not to make a video. Make your video they won't know you are there if they can't see you


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 22, 2020)

GT45 said:


> No, you are making an issue of something I did not ask. I am asking about tournaments. Does anyone have any experience with a tournament's insurance coming into play. Based on the lack of responses, I would say the answer is no.


Please explain to me how insurance works.  I will go and get my popcorn.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Good, i guess we wont be reading your salty comments anymore.


please let this be true


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Masks reduce transmission by maybe 40%.  They do not eliminate it.  Same goes for 6 feet.  Good things to do, but not perfect.
> 
> Active social life, then 6 feet and masks when around grandma, still puts grandma at elevated risk.


grandma should wear a mask too


----------



## dad4 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> grandma should wear a mask too


well, yes.   And meet her outside.

Or, see her at Easter, by which time she will have been vaccinated.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> well, yes.   And meet her outside.
> 
> Or, see her at Easter, by which time she will have been vaccinated.


nothing is guaranteed in this world. many elderly don't see their family as it is they would rather risk covid than miss out on a chance to see family.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> well, yes.   And meet her outside.
> 
> Or, see her at Easter, by which time she will have been vaccinated.


Apparently we're vaccinating criminals before the elderly so maybe not.  Thank God. I was worried the fucking thugs might not get treated better than law abiding, tax paying citizens.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> nothing is guaranteed in this world. many elderly don't see their family as it is they would rather risk covid than miss out on a chance to see family.


Take a look at the georgia tech covid planning map if you want a good risk estimate.

For most of coastal california, you have about a 30% chance that a 10 person gathering has someone currently infectious.  So, roughly 3% per family that attends.

For us, that was too high for traditional Christmas.   We did a short outdoors meeting with masks, and saved our vacation time for whenever the grandparents are vaccinated.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Take a look at the georgia tech covid planning map if you want a good risk estimate.
> 
> For most of coastal california, you have about a 30% chance that a 10 person gathering has someone currently infectious.  So, roughly 3% per family that attends.
> 
> For us, that was too high for traditional Christmas.   We did a short outdoors meeting with masks, and saved our vacation time for whenever the grandparents are vaccinated.


Breaking News Dad 4.  My wife's friend Anna just called to say she has Rona and another flu strain.  Two flus.  You cant make this up and I swear I'm not. This is true too.  She only has been to Costco, gas station, McDonalds drive through three times and has no friends.  One son who is special needs and home schooled and husband who she hasnt seen in a few months for personal reasons I wont share here.  No groups no nothing.  How did she get it you think?  She is freaking out.  She is obese and my wife has been warning her for years.  Fast food Queen of Temecula.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Take a look at the georgia tech covid planning map if you want a good risk estimate.
> 
> For most of coastal california, you have about a 30% chance that a 10 person gathering has someone currently infectious.  So, roughly 3% per family that attends.
> 
> For us, that was too high for traditional Christmas.   We did a short outdoors meeting with masks, and saved our vacation time for whenever the grandparents are vaccinated.


Did you graduate from Berkeley?


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> nothing is guaranteed in this world. many elderly don't see their family as it is they would rather risk covid than miss out on a chance to see family.


Wife is a nurse covering several senior living facilities in OC. One senior took that exact risk you outline and left the facility for thanksgiving to see family and subsequently came back and tested Covid positive. Outbreak occurs thereafter. Perfectly healthy (joking, talking, mobile)  resident gets infected and dies 5 days later.  2 other residents die days apart. Personal risk turns tragic for others. Yup certainly no guarantees.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Wife is a nurse covering several senior living facilities in OC. One senior took that exact risk you outline and left the facility for thanksgiving to see family and subsequently came back and tested Covid positive. Outbreak occurs thereafter. Perfectly healthy (joking, talking, mobile)  resident gets infected and dies 5 days later.  2 other residents die days apart. Personal risk turns tragic for others. Yup certainly no guarantees.


thats on the facility.  they failed risk assessment for their location


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Wife is a nurse covering several senior living facilities in OC. One senior took that exact risk you outline and left the facility for thanksgiving to see family and subsequently came back and tested Covid positive. Outbreak occurs thereafter. Perfectly healthy (joking, talking, mobile)  resident gets infected and dies 5 days later.  2 other residents die days apart. Personal risk turns tragic for others. Yup certainly no guarantees.


Maybe he contracted COVID-19 at the facility and was asymptomatic before leaving the facility and the other seniors were doomed either way? Where is the boogeyman going to pop up next?


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Take a look at the georgia tech covid planning map if you want a good risk estimate.
> 
> For most of coastal california, you have about a 30% chance that a 10 person gathering has someone currently infectious.  So, roughly 3% per family that attends.
> 
> For us, that was too high for traditional Christmas.   We did a short outdoors meeting with masks, and saved our vacation time for whenever the grandparents are vaccinated.


good.  you are all adults and can choose for yourselves i don't take any issue with that but not everyone is in the same situation.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Wife is a nurse covering several senior living facilities in OC. One senior took that exact risk you outline and left the facility for thanksgiving to see family and subsequently came back and tested Covid positive. Outbreak occurs thereafter.* Perfectly healthy* (joking, talking, mobile)  resident gets infected and dies 5 days later.  2 other residents die days apart. Personal risk turns tragic for others. Yup certainly no guarantees.


How old if you mind if I ask?  You make it sound like tennis and swimming and all fun in the sun and no worries.  Then senior takes that one risk to go see a loved one on Thanksgiving Day and then on that Day only seeing the loved they got the Rona from sneaking the fuc*k out?  Are you freaking serious?  That is a crock bro and a load of sh*t.  Maybe the senior got it at the actual place she lives from someone else?  The moral of the story for me?  Dont ever end up at a nursing home, period!!!  BTW, that business is going to die!!!!


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Apparently we're vaccinating criminals before the elderly so maybe not.  Thank God. I was worried the fucking thugs might not get treated better than law abiding, tax paying citizens.


gee i wonder what kind of person would do that. ....this makes me BLUE


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> How old if you mind if I ask?  You make it sound like tennis and swimming and all fun in the sun and no worries.  Then senior takes that one risk to go see a loved one on Thanksgiving Day and then on that Day only seeing the loved they got the Rona from sneaking the fuc*k out?  Are you freaking serious?  That is a crock bro and a load of sh*t.  Maybe the senior got it at the actual place she lives from someone else?  The moral of the story for me?  Dont ever end up at a nursing home, period!!!  BTW, that business is going to die!!!!


true .  I've been in those and i told me kids kill me first.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> good.  you are all adults and can choose for yourselves i don't take any issue with that but not everyone is in the same situation.


I think you missed part of gosocal's story.

One person made a risk decision and three died.  The other two didn't get a chance to choose for themselves.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> true .  I've been in those and i told me kids kill me first.


I told them kids to never ever leave me in a place for dad.  Sorry, but no way.  I will instead be towed in at Mavericks at 80 years old and take one last wave before I ever get placed in some assisted living home from the state.  This is a insane.  My buddy Colin has no family and is moving to Bali after all this is over to retire.  I guess they have senior living place over there that is out of this world Jose.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think you missed part of gosocal's story.
> 
> One person made a risk decision and three died.  The other two didn't get a chance to choose for themselves.


That's one shortsighted perspective.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think you missed part of gosocal's story.
> 
> One person made a risk decision and three died.  The other two didn't get a chance to choose for themselves.


i didn't miss anything.  facility doesn't have rules for this?  A policy like if you go you need to be tested and isolate before you come back.  that is a failed policy or failure to make a policy.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 22, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Maybe he contracted COVID-19 at the facility and was asymptomatic before leaving the facility and the other seniors were doomed either way? Where is the boogeyman going to pop up next?


Surf Cup.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> thats on the facility.  they failed risk assessment for their location


A bigger risk is having staff working at multiple facilities.  That is how it gets in


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Surf Cup.


You should go. Sounds like a good time to hang out, check out some microbrews, and watch soccer. FnA!


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> A bigger risk is having staff working at multiple facilities.  That is how it gets in


FnA!


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Surf Cup.


No dumb dumb.  It happen this way.  One of the cooks brought the Rona to the facility.  Cooks son, woks at Jimmy's pot shop, gave it to dad and now all are sick because of Jimmy's pot shop.  The son got the Rona from one of the delivery drivers picked it up in Newport Coast.  That's how it happen.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> No dumb dumb.  It happen this way.  One of the cooks brought the Rona to the facility.  Cooks son, woks at Jimmy's pot shop, gave it to dad and now all are sick because of Jimmy's pot shop.  The son got the Rona from one of the delivery drivers picked it up in Newport Coast.  That's how it happen.


Sounds just as plausible given what's known.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Remember how awful Thanksgiving was supposed to be?

Well, here's what happened in the Midwest:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Was everyone in every single one of those states behaving recklessly, and then suddenly, right at Thanksgiving, they thought better of it?

Or might the virus do its thing no matter what?

Tom Woods


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Meanwhile, what about hospitalizations? These, too, are supposed to be our fault, as insufferable "health care professionals" lecture us with made-up stories about people whose dying words were supposed to have been, "I thought it was a hoax."

Absolute guarantee nobody ever went to his grave saying those words. If you're going to invent a b.s. story, at least make it plausible.

Yinon Weiss (@yinonw) has dug up the relevant information on current hospitalization trends.

Let's start with what the big picture looks like:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

I'll bet most people don't think the chart looks like that.

Now given that the U.S. has 6000+ hospitals, some number of them will experience high occupancy from time to time, as has happened numerous times in the past. The chart above shows the aggregate numbers, which do not appear to be abnormal.

With COVID hospitalizations increasing, though, how can this be?

Weiss explains:

"1. Wide COVID spread means people coming in for non-COVID issues but still count as COVID patients."
"2. COVID patients replacing flu patients."

And hence this:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Finally, what's happening in Los Angeles?

This:






Important to know what last year looked like, isn't it?

This is why decontexualized numbers don't help us. We need to know what's typical. Saying an ICU is 85% occupied sounds scary to people who don't know anything. But they generally have to be at least that occupied for a hospital to stay afloat.

Meanwhile, remember: you're not fated to be surrounded by COVID zombies. Join me in my private group and you'll be supported in your sanity by smart, well-informed people who don't think the virus is your fault. And you'll keep up with what's really happening, as opposed to panic propaganda.-- Tom Woods


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'll bet most people don't think the chart looks like that.
> 
> Now given that the U.S. has 6000+ hospitals, some number of them will experience high occupancy from time to time, as has happened numerous times in the past. The chart above shows the aggregate numbers, which do not appear to be abnormal.
> 
> ...


Anna has Covid 19 and another flu.  Another soul got hit riding his bike.  Broke a leg and arm.  Two night stay and guess what else he had but didnt know it until they tested him for it?  Any guesses.  Prize for the one who guesses right?


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> How old if you mind if I ask? *Don’t know > 70 prob *You make it sound like tennis and swimming and all fun in the sun and no worries.  Then senior takes that one risk to go see a loved one on Thanksgiving Day and then on that Day only seeing the loved they got the Rona from sneaking the fuc*k out? * To be clear, this resident that died is not the one that left. Got infected soon after the Covid resident that  left  got back  *Are you freaking serious?  *Yes* That is a crock bro and a load of sh*t.  Maybe the senior got it at the actual place she lives from someone else? *Perhaps, but was part of the outbreak soon after that infected resident came back  * The moral of the story for me? *For me, think of others in your personal risk*   Dont ever end up at a nursing home, period!!!  *True but Some older folks do need higher levels of care that working families cannot provide* BTW, that business is going to die!!!! . *Literally is*.
> [/QUOTte
> 
> I don’t post that often, but this hit me. My wife is the only person some folks see in months and was essentially their family.  Just happened so quickly. I have no agenda and this isn’t a “crock”... just illustrating a real life story I heard first hand outside the media. Be safe, healthy and empathetic to others.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Anna has Covid 19 and another flu.  Another soul got hit riding his bike.  Broke a leg and arm.  Two night stay and guess what else he had but didnt know it until they tested him for it?  Any guesses.  Prize for the one who guesses right?


Herpes?


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> No dumb dumb.  It happen this way.  One of the cooks brought the Rona to the facility.  Cooks son, woks at Jimmy's pot shop, gave it to dad and now all are sick because of Jimmy's pot shop.  The son got the Rona from one of the delivery drivers picked it up in Newport Coast.  That's how it happen.


i think a lawyers office


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Herpes?


Wrong, next?


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Wrong, next?


Syphilis


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Remember when the CDC credited masks for bringing down "cases" in Arizona?

When they say ridiculous things like this, they give the green light to people who want to blame their neighbors for rises in cases. "Why, since we know masks work, the rise in cases must be because of you stupid anti-science people who refuse to wear them!"

Even though mask compliance is as high as ever, these "pro-science" people just _know_ it can't be, because they just _know_ masks at the very least go a long way toward solving the problem.

Well, anyway, how about we check out Arizona's curve now?



Well, how about that.

Could it be that masks didn't bring the curve down after all? That these curves seem to do more or less the same thing no matter what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Right now one blue state after another that supposedly "followed the science," is seeing a rise in "cases." And all their people can do is blame their neighbors. Because, don't you know, the "science" works! So if the "science" isn't working, that means someone somewhere must not be sciencing.

Let's check in with "pro-science" Rhode Island. Are masks keeping "cases" down there?



Well, how about that.

I guess by an odd coincidence, people in Arizona and Rhode Island must have chosen the same moment to stop sciencing!

Or, virus gonna virus.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 22, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Wife is a nurse covering several senior living facilities in OC. One senior took that exact risk you outline and left the facility for thanksgiving to see family and subsequently came back and tested Covid positive. Outbreak occurs thereafter. Perfectly healthy (joking, talking, mobile)  resident gets infected and dies 5 days later.  2 other residents die days apart. Personal risk turns tragic for others. Yup certainly no guarantees.


Well that’s absolute stupidity on the facilities part to allow the patient to leave and come back. Whoever allowed that should be fired.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Finally, what's happening in Los Angeles?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...



Look at the trend and you will see that it’s about to go well above last years numbers.  Hospitalizations are almost double compared to two weeks ago. January numbers will be much higher than December.  If a non covid emergency happens (car accidents, serious injuries, etc), where are they going to put those patients if they run out of icu beds.   As an example OC hit 4,500 covid cases a few days ago, that’s 20x the amount in October.  We will some of those going to hospitals in a few weeks


----------



## GT45 (Dec 22, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Please explain to me how insurance works.  I will go and get my popcorn.


Just asking if anyone has ever filed a claim against a tournament host? Or knows of someone who did. People on here keep bringing up the insurance part of this, so I am curious how often it comes into play.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right now one blue state after another that supposedly "followed the science," is seeing a rise in "cases." And all their people can do is blame their neighbors. Because, don't you know, the "science" works! So if the "science" isn't working, that means someone somewhere must not be sciencing.
> 
> Let's check in with "pro-science" Rhode Island. Are masks keeping "cases" down there?
> 
> ...


"Virus gonna virus"?

There are people who have studied disease outbreaks for decades.  They actually know what they are talking about.

You are someone who packs five grammatical errors into a four word sentence.  You do not know what you're talking about.  

Just wear your damn mask, give people space, stop socializing indoors, and stop spreading fatal misinformation.  It's not that hard.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> "Virus gonna virus"?
> 
> There are people who have studied disease outbreaks for decades.  They actually know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


@dad4, have a Snickers.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 22, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> @dad4, have a Snickers.


Snackers gonna snack.


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 22, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Well that’s absolute stupidity on the facilities part to allow the patient to leave and come back. Whoever allowed that should be fired.


Absolutely.


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 22, 2020)

Younger’s schedule is out.






						2020 Surf Cup Phoenix (Youngers) December 27 - 29, 2020
					






					2020surfcupyoungers.surfcupsports.com


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 22, 2020)

For the olders big % of drops 

Now only 128 boys + 116 girls for 244 total teams listed today. 

From a high number of 516 teams less than half still remain for the olders.   Still a good size tournament but not nearly as large as before.


----------



## soccer4us (Dec 22, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> For the olders big % of drops
> 
> Now only 128 boys + 116 girls for 244 total teams listed today.
> 
> From a high number of 516 teams less than half still remain for the olders.   Still a good size tournament but not nearly as large as before.


They should be thrilled with those numbers right now.


----------



## watfly (Dec 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I have a tinfoil hat theory based on a few emails-- Surf is not going to publish the schedule and is only emailing teams their fields and times.





watfly said:


> That will be very telling if they don't.  If you're going to host a tournament under these conditions, own it.  By not publishing the schedule you're kinda admitting that what your doing is not kosher.


Off with the tinfoil hats, Surf is owning it.

Definitely scaled down but still some good teams in the youngers.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

watfly said:


> Off with the tinfoil hats, Surf is owning it.
> 
> Definitely scaled down but still some good teams in the youngers.


About 35% of the teams from SoCal are participating on  younger tournament.      I find it interesting that  a lot of San Diego teams are going.     I guess it makes sense.     Safe travels!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think you missed part of gosocal's story.
> 
> One person made a risk decision and three died.  The other two didn't get a chance to choose for themselves.


You saw each death cert?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Surf Cup.


Have you seen how many different fields they are playing on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> "Virus gonna virus"?


Science


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You saw each death cert?


Did you read the story?  Do you have any reason to believe it is not true?

  One person decided a family get together was an ok risk.  They brought it back to 2 other people who both died.  That is happening hundreds of times per day right now.  

This is why individualism is a horrible model for infectious disease control.  Your risk decisions don’t stay with you.  My risk decisions don’t stay with me.  

Individualism is a great model for heart disease control, though.  Maybe I should skip that snickers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Did you read the story?  Do you have any reason to believe it is not true?
> 
> One person decided a family get together was an ok risk.  They brought it back to 2 other people who both died.  That is happening hundreds of times per day right now.
> 
> ...


Simple question.  Did you read the death certificates for all three deaths?  Yes or no?


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> For us, that was too high for traditional Christmas. We did a short outdoors meeting with masks, and saved our vacation time for whenever the grandparents are vaccinated.


I assume you guys also had your tin foil hats on as well?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Anna has Covid 19 and another flu.  Another soul got hit riding his bike.  Broke a leg and arm.  Two night stay and guess what else he had but didnt know it until they tested him for it?  Any guesses.  Prize for the one who guesses right?


The willingness to receive a $35k bill for a 2 night stay in the hospital?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Simple question.  Did you read the death certificates for all three deaths?  Yes or no?


They always say china virus as the cause of death because hospitals get paid 3x to 5x more money from federal reimbursement if they treat china virus patients over regular patients.  If you are 80 and dies of congestive heart failure,  they will tag china virus also on that certificate.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

You know @Bruddah IZ is into some real Q level shit when he’s relying an another Q member’s twitter posts and manipulated charts.

The Twitter Q he is relying on is an “entrepreneur” who operates a business that picks up your car, drives it somewhere to get serviced, and then drives it back so you don’t need to. No wonder he’s got so much time on his hands to make graphs.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Simple question.  Did you read the death certificates for all three deaths?  Yes or no?


Did you do any due diligence to determine the accuracy of the fake charts you regurgitated from your Q twitter buddy?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> They always say china virus as the cause of death because hospitals get paid 3x to 5x more money from federal reimbursement if they treat china virus patients over regular patients.  If you are 80 and dies of congestive heart failure,  they will tag china virus also on that certificate.


Racist.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> They always say china virus as the cause of death because hospitals get paid 3x to 5x more money from federal reimbursement if they treat china virus patients over regular patients.  If you are 80 and dies of congestive heart failure,  they will tag china virus also on that certificate.


Same for falling off a ladder.


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Simple question.  Did you read the death certificates for all three deaths?  Yes or no?


I’ll take that question since I have direct knowledge. Yes. Death certificates indicated Covid as cause of death. Btw... since I posted, up to 8 now total that died in the facility and all Covid positive. Truly heartbreaking.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I assume you guys also had your tin foil hats on as well?


Hound, you made me spit out my coffee.  Funny!


----------



## Justafan (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Simple question.  Did you read the death certificates for all three deaths?  Yes or no?


Better question, did YOU read all the death certificates?  So for you and all you other dumbasses, WHATS YOUR NUMBER OF COVID DEATHS? I got 327,000 plus or minus 10K.  I'll be waiting.  

Hey Bruddah, you see what happens when you leave your dungeon of conspiracy theorists in the "off topic," you get a taste of reality and get your ass kicked just like Trump is getting his ass kicked in every single court.  Your Q shit doesn't fly here brutha!


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


Hey Ewok do you have some validated proof that the China virus did not originate in wujan China? The virologist working in the bio weapons lab defected to the US and confirmed it but I'm sure a really smart sheep as yourself has definitive proof otherwise huh.....lol


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

Is it racist to call “The Spanish Flu”, the Spanish Flu?  Asking for a friend....


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is it racist to call “The Spanish Flu”, the Spanish Flu?  Asking for a friend....


Or West Nile?  Or Ebola? Or.......etc...etc....etc....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Better question, did YOU read all the death certificates?  So for you and all you other dumbasses, WHATS YOUR NUMBER OF COVID DEATHS? I got 327,000 plus or minus 10K.  I'll be waiting.
> 
> Hey Bruddah, you see what happens when you leave your dungeon of conspiracy theorists in the "off topic," you get a taste of reality and get your ass kicked just like Trump is getting his ass kicked in every single court.  Your Q shit doesn't fly here brutha!


Unlike you.  I know what I don't know.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> I’ll take that question since I have direct knowledge. Yes. Death certificates indicated Covid as cause of death. Btw... since I posted, up to 8 now total that died in the facility and all Covid positive. Truly heartbreaking.


Was it primary COD?  Were there secondary COD's?


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Was it primary COD?  Were there secondary COD's?


Some direct others were specifically noted with complications due to Covid. Either way without Covid in their system, all would likely  be alive today.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Hey Ewok do you have some validated proof that the China virus did not originate in wujan China? The virologist working in the bio weapons lab defected to the US and confirmed it but I'm sure a really smart sheep as yourself has definitive proof otherwise huh.....lol


Link?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is it racist to call “The Spanish Flu”, the Spanish Flu?  Asking for a friend....


Kind of unfair to Spain.  It got called the Spanish flu because they were the only major country not censoring their news.  It didn't originate there at all.  I usually call it the 1918 flu.

Calling covid-19 "PRC virus #2" is considerably more fair. (  SARS being PRC virus #1.  )


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Link?











						Chinese virologist posts report claiming COVID-19 was made in Wuhan lab
					

A Chinese virologist who has alleged that COVID-19 was human-made in a lab in China released a report on Monday that she says backs up her explosive claim. Dr. Li-Meng Yan, a former researcher at t…




					www.google.com


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Chinese virologist posts report claiming COVID-19 was made in Wuhan lab
> 
> 
> A Chinese virologist who has alleged that COVID-19 was human-made in a lab in China released a report on Monday that she says backs up her explosive claim. Dr. Li-Meng Yan, a former researcher at t…
> ...


That article does not say what you claim.

She is a Hong Kong virologist who did a genetic analysis and claims the virus is not consistent with natural virus strains.

She is not a virologist who worked at the Wuhan lab.

Still valid, but not what you claimed.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That article does not say what you claim.
> 
> She is a Hong Kong virologist who did a genetic analysis and claims the virus is not consistent with natural virus strains.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dad but I have no doubt where the China virus originated. 









						Chinese Virologist Claims She Has Proof the Covid-19 Virus Was Made in Wuhan Laboratory
					

'Anyone, even if you have no biology knowledge, will be able to read it, and check and identify and verify it yourself,' says Dr Li in the video.




					www.google.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Some direct others were specifically noted with complications due to Covid. Either way without Covid in their system, all would likely  be alive today.


Without old age in their system they would likely be alive today.


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Chinese virologist posts report claiming COVID-19 was made in Wuhan lab
> 
> 
> A Chinese virologist who has alleged that COVID-19 was human-made in a lab in China released a report on Monday that she says backs up her explosive claim. Dr. Li-Meng Yan, a former researcher at t…
> ...


Made in China is now replaced with, Made in Wuhan.  Mask made in China though.  Plus, you get a man made vaccine for the man made virus that a bat brought from a cave that ended up in a lab.  OK, fool me once, shame on you, fool twice, shame on you, fool me a third time, shame on you and just wait for Mr Karma to arrive


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Did you do any due diligence to determine the accuracy of the fake charts you regurgitated from your Q twitter buddy?


You mean the Atlantic?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Sorry Dad but I have no doubt where the China virus originated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think I meant by "still valid"?

One kind of proof is a defector who worked on the project.

A different kind of proof is a genetic analysis and comparison to known wild strains.

Both valid.  But not the same.  In some ways, #2 is stronger.  A defector can lie.  Research, if upheld in review, cannot.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What do you think I meant by "still valid"?
> 
> One kind of proof is a defector who worked on the project.
> 
> ...


You did say she wasn't a virologist to but pretty obvious that is her field of study.

Games next weekend though so I'm focused on better things now.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean the Atlantic?


Did your Q master tell you to say that?  This is what the Atlantic is actually saying Mr. Qanon holocaust/covid/man on the moon denier:









						Headlines Don’t Capture the Horror We Saw
					

I chronicled what COVID-19 did to a hospital. America must not let down its guard.




					www.theatlantic.com
				












						Photos: The Reality of the Current Coronavirus Surge
					

Images from around the world of the current battle against COVID-19, photographed over the past few weeks




					www.theatlantic.com
				












						‘No One Is Listening to Us’
					

More people than ever are hospitalized with COVID-19. Health-care workers can’t go on like this.




					www.theatlantic.com
				












						California Has Lost Control
					

The Golden State was in better shape than most of the country. Now the outbreak there is going from bad to worse.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without old age in their system they would likely be alive today.


Didn’t realize “old age” was a highly* contagious* and deadly virus? Link? Better tell my wife to double up on the PPE to avoid “old age “ and get tested weekly for “old age” along with her Covid test.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Didn’t realize “old age” was a highly* contagious* and deadly virus? Link? Better tell my wife to double up on the PPE to avoid “old age “ and get tested weekly for “old age” along with her Covid test.


Is she as old as any of the 3 that died?  If so, that's kinda risky don't you think?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without old age in their system they would likely be alive today.


Kill the olds so Sally can play kiddie soccer!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Did your Q master tell you to say that?  This is what the Atlantic is actually saying Mr. Qanon holocaust/covid/man on the moon denier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The COVID Tracking Project is a volunteer organization launched from _The Atlantic_ and dedicated to collecting and publishing the data required to understand the COVID-19 outbreak in the United States.

Every day, we collect data on COVID-19 testing and patient outcomes from all 50 states, 5 territories, and the District of Columbia. Our dataset is currently in use by national and local news organizations across the United States and by research projects and agencies worldwide. Our data API (which allows sites and apps to import our dataset automatically) receives about two million requests per day.

On April 15, we launched the COVID Racial Data Tracker, a partnership between the COVID Tracking Project and the Center for Antiracist Research that collects, publishes, and analyzes racial data on the pandemic within the United States.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Kill the olds so Sally can play kiddie soccer!


The olds aren't interested in mandating a one size fits all age groups policy that denies her grand daughter the opportunity to play Soccer.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> You did say she wasn't a virologist to but pretty obvious that is her field of study.
> 
> Games next weekend though so I'm focused on better things now.


She is an opthamologist and virology post doc.  She never worked at the Wuhan lab.

Her paper isn’t doing so well in peer review so far.  

Good luck at Surf Lite.


----------



## chiefs (Dec 23, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Look at the trend and you will see that it’s about to go well above last years numbers.  Hospitalizations are almost double compared to two weeks ago. January numbers will be much higher than December.  If a non covid emergency happens (car accidents, serious injuries, etc), where are they going to put those patients if they run out of icu beds.   As an example OC hit 4,500 covid cases a few days ago, that’s 20x the amount in October.  We will some of those going to hospitals in a few weeks


Inept Gavin should bring the ship in if he’s so concerned.  Obviously he can give two rips.. or the hospital beds are sufficient.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> They always say china virus as the cause of death because hospitals get paid 3x to 5x more money from federal reimbursement if they treat china virus patients over regular patients.  If you are 80 and dies of congestive heart failure,  they will tag china virus also on that certificate.


This is some grade-A moronic shit. You can tell yourself this crap over and over again....won't make it true. 









						Trump Claims Doctors Are Overcounting Covid-19 Deaths To Make More Money; Physician Groups Say Otherwise
					

Here is the response on Twitter from physicians and various medical societies to the statements made by Trump during a campaign rally in Wisconsin.




					www.forbes.com
				




I can do some more googling for you if you'd like?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The COVID Tracking Project is a volunteer organization launched from _The Atlantic_ and dedicated to collecting and publishing the data required to understand the COVID-19 outbreak in the United States.
> 
> Every day, we collect data on COVID-19 testing and patient outcomes from all 50 states, 5 territories, and the District of Columbia. Our dataset is currently in use by national and local news organizations across the United States and by research projects and agencies worldwide. Our data API (which allows sites and apps to import our dataset automatically) receives about two million requests per day.
> 
> On April 15, we launched the COVID Racial Data Tracker, a partnership between the COVID Tracking Project and the Center for Antiracist Research that collects, publishes, and analyzes racial data on the pandemic within the United States.


Wow, that might make sense if that were actually the data you were using moron. Here, let me help you by quoting from the link you provided:

“This dataset is a big deal—especially now, when hospitals are under unprecedented strain across the nation. This new HHS data, which includes counts of incoming COVID-19 patients, calculations on how many beds are available, and other hospital-related metrics _by facility_, allows us to see where COVID-19 is hitting healthcare systems the hardest. It’s also robust in ways that many other datasets aren’t; although counts of cases, tests, and deaths fluctuate around weekends and holidays, hospital workers never take a day off, and neither does their data.

As of December 10, The COVID Tracking Project counted over 107,000 Americans in the hospital with COVID-19, nearly 80 percent higher than at any previous time in the pandemic. This record level of hospitalizations is clearly alarming, but the strain on hospitals does not neatly map to state borders; hospital capacity is local, and state-level data can mask crucial problems in areas with few hospitals or surging outbreaks.”

Not only does the entity that you are misrepresenting say that this is an unprecedented time of crisis, it also explains why whatever-the-fuck charts that “average” out ICU usage by state and the country ad a whole are complete and utter bullshit in terms of explaining the problem.

Are you ready to admit that 340,000 people have died and another 3,000 a day, and that there are 107,000 people in hospitals right f**king now due to Covid?  And that this is putting unprecedented strain on hospitals, just as the entity you claim to be citing says?  Or do you need to go back to your Qanon master for further instructions now that your most recent b.s. had been exposed?


----------



## Gosocal (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is she as old as any of the 3 that died?  If so, that's kinda risky don't you think?


“Kinda”is an understatement.....Super Risky as it relates to Covid infection not to old age as old age is not a contagious and deadly virus as I stated previously. I mean you can barely comprehend any of the posts on this board and obviously can type, but are you really that ignorant you do not understand the difference or are you attempting to be funny?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> “Kinda”is an understatement.....Super Risky as it relates to Covid infection not to old age as old age is not a contagious and deadly virus as I stated previously. I mean you can barely comprehend any of the posts on this board and obviously can type, but are you really that ignorant you do not understand the difference or are you attempting to be funny?


Give him a couple minutes to get further instruction from his Qanon master.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Finally, what's happening in Los Angeles?

This:







Important to know what last year looked like, isn't it?

This is why decontexualized numbers don't help us. We need to know what's typical. Saying an ICU is 85% occupied sounds scary to people who don't know anything. But they generally have to be at least that occupied for a hospital to stay afloat.

Meanwhile, remember: you're not fated to be surrounded by COVID zombies. Join me in my private group and you'll be supported in your sanity by smart, well-informed people who don't think the virus is your fault. And you'll keep up with what's really happening, as opposed to panic propaganda.-- Tom Woods


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wow, that might make sense if that were actually the data you were using moron.


For which chart did I not use the data?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Finally, what's happening in Los Angeles?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


Yes, you already showed us your fake chart from your Q friend who drives cars to the body shop and back. I mean, seriously, you’re relying on a fake graph created by “yinonw”.  So legit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> “Kinda”is an understatement.....Super Risky as it relates to Covid infection not to old age as old age is not a contagious and deadly virus as I stated previously. I mean you can barely comprehend any of the posts on this board and obviously can type, but are you really that ignorant you do not understand the difference or are you attempting to be funny?


Why are you avoiding the facts regarding the death rate for older folks.  What's funny is the drama you people cherry pick.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why are you avoiding the facts regarding the death rate for older folks.  What's funny is the drama you people cherry pick.


New chart from car delivery expert “yinonw”.  Please tell me you’re paying him a subscription.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why are you avoiding the facts regarding the death rate for older folks.  What's funny is the drama you people cherry pick.


Kill the olds!  Do it for Kaitlin, Catelyn and Pkatelin (the P is silent).


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For which chart did I not use the data?


Let me do this the Q way in all caps to help you understand:

ALL OF YOUR CHARTS ARE FAKE AND MISLEADING AND NONE OF THEM SAY WHAT YOU THINK THEY DO. THEY WERE CREATED BY A GUY WHO DRIVES CARS TO THE BODY SHOP FOR A LIVING.*

*He does claim he is trying to become the “Uber” of people who drive people’s cars to the body shop.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, you already showed us your fake chart from your Q friend who drives cars to the body shop and back. I mean, seriously, you’re relying on a fake graph created by “yinonw”.  So legit.


The chart is backed up by his source.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> New chart from car delivery expert “yinonw”.  Please tell me you’re paying him a subscription.
> 
> View attachment 9772


Link?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The chart is backed up by his source.


If you went to his source like I did AND THEN QUOTED WHAT THEY ACTUALLY SAID FOR YOU, you would understand exactly how stupid you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Let me do this the Q way in all caps to help you understand:
> 
> ALL OF YOUR CHARTS ARE FAKE AND MISLEADING AND NONE OF THEM SAY WHAT YOU THINK THEY DO. THEY WERE CREATED BY A GUY WHO DRIVES CARS TO THE BODY SHOP FOR A LIVING.*
> 
> *He does claim he is trying to become the “Uber” of people who drive people’s cars to the body shop.


Lol!  You can't show me where he sourced incorrectly.  Not surprised.  Calm down and read.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

watfly said:


> Off with the tinfoil hats, Surf is owning it.
> 
> Definitely scaled down but still some good teams in the youngers.


Pleasantly surprised to be wrong about posting the schedules. From an initial glance of the schedule, it looks like a lot of teams with access to private facilities, which is about what I expected. LA County horrifically under-represented as you would expect from clubs who don't have their normal practice fields.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Link?


Hey, fake Hawaiian dude, give it a rest, huh? You've been frantically mashing the refresh button all morning just shitting all over a thread that was supposed to be about Surf Cup. Take it to off topic already. Nobody here gives a shit about death certificates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If you went to his source like I did AND THEN QUOTED WHAT THEY ACTUALLY SAID FOR YOU, you would understand exactly how stupid you are.


Lol! You can't read the data, much less find the applicable data.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! You can't read the data, much less find the applicable data.


New chart from your friend:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Hey, fake Hawaiian dude, give it a rest, huh? You've been frantically mashing the refresh button all morning just shitting all over a thread that was supposed to be about Surf Cup. Take it to off topic already. Nobody here gives a shit about death certificates.


You speaking for those responding?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You speaking for those responding?


Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 23, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Younger’s schedule is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a flight 2 tournament.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> New chart from your friend:
> 
> View attachment 9773


Lol! You crack me up.  Call the charts fake then scamper away because you can't find what is fake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Thanks for making my point.


Thanks for making mine.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For which chart did I not use the data?


You posted the midwest chart in the most misleading way possible: talking about the decline without ever mentioning the widely accepted cause for the decline: the upper midwest ran out of new people to infect.

As before, there are people who understand this stuff.  You aren‘t one of them.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! You can't read the data, much less find the applicable data.


Uh, maybe your “applicable data” doesn’t exist. Why don’t you track down the graphs from their actual purported source, instead of from the Uber of Driving Cars To The Auto Body Shop, and then post the link here. Then I will explain them to you and why they don’t even remotely say what you think.


----------



## Justafan (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unlike you.  I know what I don't know.  Please continue.


You see, that's what happens in the courts, its put up or shut up time, you have to show your cards/facts.  It's time to go on the RECORD Brutha and make it official, what's your number?  If it's "0" then say "0," but you gotta give a number, or else you'll be dismissed like all of Trump's looney bin lawsuits. I'll be waiting!!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

This isn’t going well for @Bruddah IZ but, then again, this ain’t 4Chan either despite the best efforts of a few.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! You crack me up.  Call the charts fake then scamper away because you can't find what is fake.


I found exactly what is fake.  You posted them right here.


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> looks like a flight 2 tournament.


Chalk, stop judging the players and or teams.  Each team is group of committed soccer players going to Surf Cup Phoenix.  If things go well, then they can have Surf Cups all over the World.  Surf Cup Maui is in the works I hear and Surf Cup Madrid.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Chalk, stop judging the players and or teams.  Each team is group of committed soccer players going to Surf Cup Phoenix.  If things go well, then they can have Surf Cups all over the World.  Surf Cup Maui is in the works I hear and Surf Cup Madrid.


Each parent, club that and team that is participating should absolutely be judged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Uh, maybe your “applicable data” doesn’t exist. Why don’t you track down the graphs from their actual purported source, instead of from the Uber of Driving Cars To The Auto Body Shop, and then post the link here. Then I will explain them to you and why they don’t even remotely say what you think.


The links are at the bottom of the chart Bozo.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! You crack me up.  Call the charts fake then scamper away because you can't find what is fake.


The Atlantic says you are a pedophile. Prove me wrong.


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Each parent, club that and team that is participating *should absolutely be judged.*


By WHO?  Their not breaking any laws are they Doc?  Protecting your little turf you once controlled are you?  Let's focus on the more important things, like not yelling & screaming at little girls, then as teenagers and then as top players and then call them names.  Time to man up and change loser.  Whatever you are, you have made fun of my dd one too many times.  4 years and counting.  You picked on the wrong girl pal!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Each parent, club that and team that is participating should absolutely be judged.


Coocoo


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The links are at the bottom of the chart Bozo.


Yes, and they lead nowhere bozo.Send the link.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> By WHO?  Their not breaking any laws are they Doc?  Protecting your little turf you once controlled are you?  Let's focus on the more important things, like not yelling & screaming at little girls, then as teenagers and then as top players and then call them names.  Time to man up and change loser.  Whatever you are, you have made fun of my dd one too many times.  4 years and counting.  You picked on the wrong girl pal!!!


Is that another threat of violence?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Kill the olds so Sally can play kiddie soccer!


Would you feel differently if you actually had kids playing soccer while spending 5 hours per day on a 'kids playing soccer' forum?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, and they lead nowhere bozo.Send the link.


Long hand them.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Each parent, club that and team that is participating should absolutely be judged.


Based on what scientific evidence?   You still haven’t provided ANY.... have you followed up with how your NYC trip went?


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 23, 2020)

We should totally rename this title of this thread. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Is that another threat of violence?


The weapon of Love Doc EOTL.  Karma and the universe will take care of you.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Each parent, club that and team that is participating should absolutely be judged.


Do you know of any soccer parents here that can judge?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 23, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> We should totally rename this title of this thread. Anyone got any ideas?


How about "EOTL needs a hobby"?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> The weapon of Love Doc EOTL.  Karma and the universe will take care of you.


And those who subject others to a risk of death due to selfish irresponsible behavior.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> And those who subject others to a risk of death due to selfish irresponsible behavior.


Can you prove that?


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> For the olders big % of drops
> 
> Now only 128 boys + 116 girls for 244 total teams listed today.
> 
> From a high number of 516 teams less than half still remain for the olders.   Still a good size tournament but not nearly as large as before.


i kinda wish some on are team would elect to sit it out.  too many on the roster


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> How about "EOTL needs a hobby"?


I feel like social justice warrior and Qanon destroyer are legitimate hobbies.


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Hey Ewok do you have some validated proof that the China virus did not originate in wujan China? The virologist working in the bio weapons lab defected to the US and confirmed it but I'm sure a really smart sheep as yourself has definitive proof otherwise huh.....lol


please leave EOTL alone he is busy trying to find the stats that show soccer is a super spreader...everyone is still waiting


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is she as old as any of the 3 that died?  If so, that's kinda risky don't you think?


know the risk and you risk tolerance.  if you are old then take extra precaution stay away from people


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I feel like social justice warrior and Qanon destroyer are legitimate hobbies.


socialist justice are not warriors.  don't use that term its an insult to real warriors


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Inept Gavin should bring the ship in if he’s so concerned.  Obviously he can give two rips.. or the hospital beds are sufficient.


he is doing his laundry french style


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> looks like a flight 2 tournament.


you only need one for your team


----------



## Red card (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> And those who subject others to a risk of death due to selfish irresponsible behavior.


and then what?  you say you bad people.  nobody cares what you think or any other scared nerd thinks


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Red card said:


> and then what?  you say you bad people.  nobody cares what you think or any other scared nerd thinks


Wrong. Qanon is a fringe group even when a boatload of you bring it to a youth soccer forum.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. Qanon is a fringe group even when a boatload of you bring it to a youth soccer forum.


Red is right nobody cares what some dork group thinks


----------



## EOTL (Dec 23, 2020)

Red card said:


> he is doing his laundry french style


Cool. I guess that opens the door to discussing the bloated diaper wearing can’t hold a glass of water tangerine man, his band of trumpanzees, and their failure to get covid under control so we can safely play kiddie soccer.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 23, 2020)

Red card said:


> and then what?  you say you bad people.  nobody cares what you think or any other scared nerd thinks


Why hate on nerds man? What'd we do!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> And those who subject others to a risk of death due to selfish irresponsible behavior.


Coocoo


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. Qanon is a fringe group even when a boatload of you bring it to a youth soccer forum.


My new favorite number is 17.  Q me this EOTL.  Is the earth flat?  Well, I'm waiting???????


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Cool. I guess that opens the door to discussing the bloated diaper wearing can’t hold a glass of water tangerine man, his band of trumpanzees, and their failure to get covid under control so we can safely play kiddie soccer.


How can tou blame Capt Tangerine when at least 35 other states are playing “kiddie soccer”?

That blame lies at the state level.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 23, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> They should be thrilled with those numbers right now.


They should be thrilled that the city of Mesa cooperated.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I feel like social justice warrior and Qanon destroyer are legitimate hobbies.


Lol! You can't even read data charts correctly.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> This is some grade-A moronic shit. You can tell yourself this crap over and over again....won't make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ton of info supporting it along with my family and friends in the medical fields so your opinion is quite meaningless to me....but I'm sure you're a real good googler....lol


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

Red card said:


> please leave EOTL alone he is busy trying to find the stats that show soccer is a super spreader...everyone is still waiting


Quite a interesting case study Ewok is. An extreme narcissist germaphobe with no children involved in youth soccer yet he is on a youth soccer forum belittling youth soccer 24/7.  If that isnt one flew over the cuckoo's nest then I'm not not sure what is.


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> looks like a flight 2 tournament.


More like you put three tournaments in a blender.  Part flight 1, part flight 2,  and part flight 3.

Rough weekend for the bottom third of teams.

Not sure what else they could have done with only 15 or so teams.  With 16, you could split it high/low and put the top four into the playoffs.  But some ages only have 10 or 13 teams.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I feel like social justice warrior and Qanon destroyer are legitimate hobbies.


Who doesn't get social justice?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> We should totally rename this title of this thread. Anyone got any ideas?


"Come watch the helicopter parents freak out once again over a situation that isn't under their control"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Red card said:


> please leave EOTL alone he is busy trying to find the stats that show soccer is a super spreader...everyone is still waiting


He doesn't do stats.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You posted the midwest chart in the most misleading way possible: talking about the decline without ever mentioning the widely accepted cause for the decline: the upper midwest ran out of new people to infect.
> 
> As before, there are people who understand this stuff.  You aren‘t one of them.


And when did you become an expert? Paperz pleaz.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 23, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is it racist to call “The Spanish Flu”, the Spanish Flu?  Asking for a friend....


Is your friend Mexican?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> And when did you become an expert? Paperz pleaz.


I am not the one posting misinterpreted charts and claiming he knows better than the CDC.

I am asking people to defer to those who, unlike bruddah or me, are experts.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> this ain’t 4Chan


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You posted the midwest chart in the most misleading way possible: talking about the decline without ever mentioning the widely accepted cause for the decline: the upper midwest ran out of new people to infect.
> 
> As before, there are people who understand this stuff.  You aren‘t one of them.


Alas there is always someone left to infect.  Even in the midwest.  Haven't you been watching the news?  They're shooting for complete saturation.  "As before, there are people who understand this stuff.  You aren‘t one of them."


Remember how awful Thanksgiving was supposed to be?

Well, here's what happened in the Midwest:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can you prove that?


Of course he can.  Just ask him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am not the one posting misinterpreted charts and claiming he knows better than the CDC.
> 
> I am asking people to defer to those who, unlike bruddah or me, are experts.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This isn’t going well for @Bruddah IZ but, then again, this ain’t 4Chan either despite the best efforts of a few.


So nothing still chart denier?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You see, that's what happens in the courts, its put up or shut up time, you have to show your cards/facts.  It's time to go on the RECORD Brutha and make it official, what's your number?  If it's "0" then say "0," but you gotta give a number, or else you'll be dismissed like all of Trump's looney bin lawsuits. I'll be waiting!!


Okay. 

Remember when the CDC credited masks for bringing down "cases" in Arizona?

When they say ridiculous things like this, they give the green light to people who want to blame their neighbors for rises in cases. "Why, since we know masks work, the rise in cases must be because of you stupid anti-science people who refuse to wear them!"

Even though mask compliance is as high as ever, these "pro-science" people just _know_ it can't be, because they just _know_ masks at the very least go a long way toward solving the problem.

Well, anyway, how about we check out Arizona's curve now?









Well, how about that.

Could it be that masks didn't bring the curve down after all? That these curves seem to do more or less the same thing no matter what?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.
> 
> Remember when the CDC credited masks for bringing down "cases" in Arizona?
> 
> ...


It's all the same no matter what?

Is that why North Dakota has about five times the cases per capita as Oregon?  Because it's all the same, no matter what.   Does 1=5 on your planet?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

Dad4 is right.  In Iowa, they have a population similar to Orange County (3.2M population).  Their total count of covid cases is more than double of the OC.  OC has 134k covid cases and Iowa has 270k cases. The deaths are double the count as well.   Population density is clearly on the OC side so Iowa has done really bad compared to the OC.

Bruddah take a look at both charts and consider population in each state.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It's all the same no matter what?
> 
> Is that why North Dakota has about five times the cases per capita as Oregon?  Because it's all the same, no matter what.   Does 1=5 on your planet?


Too funny.  Now you wanna compare ND to OR.  Pretty desperate


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too funny.  Now you wanna compare ND to OR.  Pretty desperate


... says the man who can’t admit that ND has a low case count now because of their high case count in the past.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 23, 2020)

This thread makes me feel like I'm in the middle of a Bruddah/Lavey and EOTL sandwich.  Most everyone here is somewhere in the middle. How about the extremists go start a thread elsewhere?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 23, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> This thread makes me feel like I'm in the middle of a Bruddah/Lavey and EOTL sandwich.  Most everyone here is somewhere in the middle. How about the extremists go start a thread elsewhere?


There's a norcal section why dont you keep your little snowflake self over there so you dont get butt hurt?


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am not the one posting misinterpreted charts and claiming he knows better than the CDC.
> 
> I am asking people to defer to those who, unlike bruddah or me, are experts.


"The state tells us the situation here is not dangerous.  Have faith comrades.  The state tells us it wants to prevent a panic.  Listen well.  It's true when the people see the police they will be afraid.  But it is my experience that when the people ask questions that are not in their own best interest they should simply be told to keep their minds on their labor and leave matters of the state to the state."


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> "The state tells us the situation here is not dangerous.  Have faith comrades.  The state tells us it wants to prevent a panic.  Listen well.  It's true when the people see the police they will be afraid.  But it is my experience that when the people ask questions that are not in their own best interest they should simply be told to keep their minds on their labor and leave matters of the state to the state."


Did you come all the way over here just to argue with yourself?

Well argued.  In the Grace v/s Grace battle of wits, you clearly won.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too funny.  Now you wanna compare ND to OR.  Pretty desperate


So Bruddah, here's a country that decided to say no quarantine and no mask. Now they are struggling and have requested masks wearing and they have other restrictions.  As you can see, nobody can figure this covid thing out.   Let's just keep wearing masks through March so we can get back to some level of normal. 



			https://www.mercedsunstar.com/news/article247948340.html
		









						Swedish king: Sweden has failed to protect the elderly
					

COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Sweden’s King Carl XVI Gustaf said Thursday he believes his country has failed to protect the elderly in care homes from the effects of the pandemic. “I think we have fai…




					www.wrbl.com


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Did you come all the way over here just to argue with yourself?
> 
> Well argued.  In the Grace v/s Grace battle of wits, you clearly won.


Hey wait a minute @dad4 check out these youtube videos I gleaned off of Twitter from sources unknown and probably from some dude in his basement. 

Give me a fricking break already.  Stop gathering, socially distance, wear masks, get the vaccine when it's possible so we we can get back to our lives.  Stop all of this other bullshit.  This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 23, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Give me a fricking break already.  Stop gathering, socially distance, wear masks, get the vaccine when it's possible so we we can get back to our lives.  Stop all of this other bullshit.  This isn't rocket science.


If it really was that simple, we and most of the planet wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> If it really was that simple, we and most of the planet wouldn't be in this mess.


If the planet equals non-island based and western civilizations with individual exceptionalism then I agree with you. Alas...we have pickups with 35 inch tires, influencers on instagram, and kids probably still cruising balboa. 

Enough already...Just "person-up" already. Lots of people are rolling in their graves right now --- "Oh...I can't wear a mask...poor little me". What a bunch of wussies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It's all the same no matter what?
> 
> Is that why North Dakota has about five times the cases per capita as Oregon?  Because it's all the same, no matter what.   Does 1=5 on your planet?


Hilarious!  Now you want to go per capita mid-west to west coast.  How about the new case comparison today?  Did you forget the super spreader Thanksgiving event that wasn't?  You and EOTL are butter knives.  Cheese scrapers even.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So Bruddah, here's a country that decided to say no quarantine and no mask. Now they are struggling and have requested masks wearing and they have other restrictions.  As you can see, nobody can figure this covid thing out.   Let's just keep wearing masks through March so we can get back to some level of normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't say "no" to quarantine and mask.  Quite the opposite.  Their old died like our old do every year.  Did you even read the article?  .0007893 death rate.  When are you sheeple going to start interacting with the data?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious!  Now you want to go per capita mid-west to west coast.  How about the new case comparison today?  Did you forget the super spreader Thanksgiving event that wasn't?  You and EOTL are butter knives.  Cheese scrapers even.


Take a look at the graph of CA cases in November.  Then spout your nonsense about no Thanksgiving spike.  We went from under 10K per day to over 40K.

The places that didn’t get a spike are those with a large recovered population, such as the upper midwest.  

This is why the upper midwest is your favorite graph.  Over 70% of people got it by mid to late November, which makes their December numbers looks better.  Except for deaths, which is why you don’t show that one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Take a look at the graph of CA cases in November.  Then spout your nonsense about no Thanksgiving spike.  We went from under 10K per day to over 40K.
> 
> The places that didn’t get a spike are those with a large recovered population, such as the upper midwest.
> 
> This is why the upper midwest is your favorite graph.  Over 70% of people got it by mid to late November, which makes their December numbers looks better.  Except for deaths, which is why you don’t show that one.


4.9% total cases for California.  Death rate .00058301.  Please continue.  Long term care total death rate .00018757.  The west graph is actually more a favorite than the midwest


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Take a look at the graph of CA cases in November.  Then spout your nonsense about no Thanksgiving spike.  We went from under 10K per day to over 40K.
> 
> The places that didn’t get a spike are those with a large recovered population, such as the upper midwest.
> 
> This is why the upper midwest is your favorite graph.  Over 70% of people got it by mid to late November, which makes their December numbers looks better.  Except for deaths, which is why you don’t show that one.


And why would 70% that got it by mid to late November make the numbers look better with a moving average.  You smart people crack me up.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They didn't say "no" to quarantine and mask.  Quite the opposite.  Their old died like our old do every year.  Did you even read the article?  .0007893 death rate.  When are you sheeple going to start interacting with the data?


Yeah.  You are as crazy as those Qanon folks.   Please leave this post. Go back to that new Facebook site for crazies.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> sheeple


using sheeple un-ironically = instant L for Mr. Loco Moco


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> using sheeple un-ironically = instant L for Mr. Loco Moco


Leave my Bruddah alone bro.  Have you seen his goat play?  You have no kids playing coach and you come here everyday now?  It's the Eve of Christ Bday for Christ sakes.  Praise the Lord


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Yeah.  You are as crazy as those Qanon folks.   Please leave this post. Go back to that new Facebook site for crazies.


Too bad the numbers say otherwise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> using sheeple un-ironically = instant L for Mr. Loco Moco


I'm hungry all of a sudden.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> Leave my Bruddah alone bro.  Have you seen his goat play?  You have no kids playing coach and you come here everyday now?  It's the Eve of Christ Bday for Christ sakes.  Praise the Lord


NITF is cool.  He doesn't go Loco like EOTL.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> NITF is cool.  He doesn't go Loco like EOTL.


OK, just checking on you.  Sorry Face


----------



## dad4 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And why would 70% that got it by mid to late November make the numbers look better with a moving average.  You smart people crack me up.


Read up on how herd immunity works.   You'll get it.  

If 70% of people cannot transmit the virus, the virus will infect fewer people.   As a result, the daily case count goes into decline.  

This is what the North Dakota did.  They gave themselves at least partial herd immunity by infecting the vast majority of the population.  Now, as expected, daily cases are low but overall cases are high.  

It also looks like they will bury one person out of every 500.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Read up on how herd immunity works.   You'll get it.
> 
> If 70% of people cannot transmit the virus, the virus will infect fewer people.   As a result, the daily case count goes into decline.
> 
> ...


Yet their death rate numbers are still lower than New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts,  and expect Rhode Island and Connecticut to pass them as well.

Plus they show 90K cases out of 750K population.   Where are you getting 70% infected?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 24, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Yet their death rate numbers are still lower than New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts,  and expect Rhode Island and Connecticut to pass them as well.
> 
> Plus they show 90K cases out of 750K population.   Where are you getting 70% infected?


The 90K is confirmed infections.  That is normally only 10 or 20% of actual infections.  20% is unlikely, given their high test positivity during the peak.  10% is unlikely, because that would out them over 100% infected.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Read up on how herd immunity works.   You'll get it.
> 
> If 70% of people cannot transmit the virus, the virus will infect fewer people.   As a result, the daily case count goes into decline.
> 
> ...


Actually 600.  And only 11% of population tested positive.  And nearly the same amount recovered.  7% of total tested were positive.


----------



## TOSDCI (Dec 24, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Dad4 is right.  In Iowa, they have a population similar to Orange County (3.2M population).  Their total count of covid cases is more than double of the OC.  OC has 134k covid cases and Iowa has 270k cases. The deaths are double the count as well.   Population density is clearly on the OC side so Iowa has done really bad compared to the OC.
> 
> Bruddah take a look at both charts and consider population in each state.


Also, Iowa residents are forced inside starting in mid-September.  Outdoor dining and activities have ceased until late April.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually 600.  And only 11% of population tested positive.  And nearly the same amount recovered.  7% of total tested were positive.


And, if 11% have tested positive, what percent have been positive but never got tested?

Normal rato is 5 to 1 or 10 to 1.


----------



## N00B (Dec 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm hungry all of a sudden.


Love me some ‘plate lunch’.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> Leave my Bruddah alone bro.  Have you seen his goat play?  You have no kids playing coach and you come here everyday now?  It's the Eve of Christ Bday for Christ sakes.  Praise the Lord


Another one with no kids in youth soccer yet posting 24/7 on a youth soccer forum?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Another one with no kids in youth soccer yet posting 24/7 on a youth soccer forum?


Last year for my daughter.  Gonna miss watching her play.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The 90K is confirmed infections.  That is normally only 10 or 20% of actual infections.  20% is unlikely, given their high test positivity during the peak.  10% is unlikely, because that would out them over 100% infected.


I've been wondering that because the head of the CDC stated once they believed up to 10X the number of listed infections had been actually infected.  If we us 10X for the whole country we end up with  190 million already infected which puts us at 58%.   Based on that we should see the whole country dropping and by the end of January be minimal.  That doesn't seem posssible.   

Go with 5X and we have 95 million or 29% thus have still have a way to go, but with vaccinations and new cases happening I could see normalcy by the end of March.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> And, if 11% have tested positive, what percent have been positive but never got tested?
> 
> Normal rato is 5 to 1 or 10 to 1.


ND population is 761,723 and they've performed 1.2 million test.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Dad4 is right.  In Iowa, they have a population similar to Orange County (3.2M population).  Their total count of covid cases is more than double of the OC.  OC has 134k covid cases and Iowa has 270k cases. The deaths are double the count as well.   Population density is clearly on the OC side so Iowa has done really bad compared to the OC.
> 
> Bruddah take a look at both charts and consider population in each state.


IA actually has 232k cases and 222k have recovered.  Their COVID death rate given total IA population is .00115351 compared to OC's .00057312.  OC also has nearly 3x IA's hospitalizations that includes 3X IA's people in ICU.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It's all the same no matter what?
> 
> Is that why North Dakota has about five times the cases per capita as Oregon?  Because it's all the same, no matter what.   Does 1=5 on your planet?


Didn't you mean that Oregon has 5x the number of Hospitalizations as ND?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Didn't you mean that Oregon has 5x the number of Hospitalizations as ND?


Can you guys get a room and hash it out.  Bruddah your spamming us with so much covid crap that it’s just annoying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Can you guys get a room and hash it out.  Bruddah your spamming us with so much covid crap that it’s just annoying.


Don’t be annoyed by facts.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t be annoyed by facts.


PPeople not annoyed by facts… We hear about Covid everywhere… Some it’s nice to just check in on a soccer forum and not have to hear about it here. All you guys do is argue and  spew out a bunch of statistics that if we are interested in reading we can certainly do the research ourselves.  So take it someplace else and  be considerate of others.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

Spfister said:


> PPeople not annoyed by facts… We hear about Covid everywhere… Some it’s nice to just check in on a soccer forum and not have to hear about it here. All you guys do is argue and  spew out a bunch of statistics that if we are interested in reading we can certainly do the research ourselves.  So take it someplace else and  be considerate of others.


90+ pages of soccer threads where you and other parents can find less confrontational discussions.  You are as free to choose as I am.


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 90+ pages of soccer threads where you and other parents can find less confrontational discussions.  You are as free to choose as I am.


I suppose I am free to choose to tell you how broken and weird you come across to anyone with a functional life. Weird and broken are the best two ways to describe someone like you who comes to youth soccer boards to spam about Covid. It's a sign that you have lost control of your emotions and as an adult with kids (I presume thats why you are on a kids soccer board) that's one of the worst places to be. You obviously come to the youth soccer board to seek attention and Covid is how you are doing it. At this point, regardless of where you stand on Covid, there is a better place for fear mongering (Perhaps start your own Facebook group). This has been a crazy year and everyone has handled it differently, but you sir, are just acting weird and broken. The fact that you decide to consciously take time out of your life to bypass all social media and come to a youth soccer board to argue about Covid is the most broken act some parents are displaying and I hope to God you get better, you seem to be in a really strange place.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> I suppose I am free to choose to tell you how broken and weird you come across to anyone with a functional life. Weird and broken are the best two ways to describe someone like you who comes to youth soccer boards to spam about Covid. It's a sign that you have lost control of your emotions and as an adult with kids (I presume thats why you are on a kids soccer board) that's one of the worst places to be. You obviously come to the youth soccer board to seek attention and Covid is how you are doing it. At this point, regardless of where you stand on Covid, there is a better place for fear mongering (Perhaps start your own Facebook group). This has been a crazy year and everyone has handled it differently, but you sir, are just acting weird and broken. The fact that you decide to consciously take time out of your life to bypass all social media and come to a youth soccer board to argue about Covid is the most broken act some parents are displaying and I hope to God you get better, you seem to be in a really strange place.


What nonsense.


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What nonsense.


Based on your reply... 

You obviously read what I wrote, realized there is a ton of truth to it and could not think of any other response because at the end of the day you know I am right. What you do is weird and it's for attention only. Every action (spamming Covid on a youth soccer forum, spamming youth tourney threads, ect...) you do is intentional and for attention. You aren't looking to add anything productive to anyone's life, you just want this board to turn into some twitter style covid discussion (how about go on twitter). 

I want to repeat that it is such a broken act to come to a youth soccer board and seek attention and tension through Covid. These actions indicate a loss of emotional control and you should seriously consider seeking professional help. If you are in such a low place to keep spamming parents (who log onto this site to discuss youth soccer) about your Covid opinions then you should seek out someone who has the professional background to help you out, a board of youth soccer parents isn't a productive place for you to be.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t be annoyed by facts.


Here's the facts: 
1. You want to sound smart but you are not because you can't interpret the statistics that you spew every other day. 
2. You are not getting support from others on this board in regards to your posts. 
3. You are in the wrong message board.  Go to the one that says "COVID"


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What nonsense.


Go away stupid, nobody likes you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> Based on your reply...
> 
> You obviously read what I wrote, realized there is a ton of truth to it and could not think of any other response because at the end of the day you know I am right. What you do is weird and it's for attention only. Every action (spamming Covid on a youth soccer forum, spamming youth tourney threads, ect...) you do is intentional and for attention. You aren't looking to add anything productive to anyone's life, you just want this board to turn into some twitter style covid discussion (how about go on twitter).
> 
> I want to repeat that it is such a broken act to come to a youth soccer board and seek attention and tension through Covid. These actions indicate a loss of emotional control and you should seriously consider seeking professional help. If you are in such a low place to keep spamming parents (who log onto this site to discuss youth soccer) about your Covid opinions then you should seek out someone who has the professional background to help you out, a board of youth soccer parents isn't a productive place for you to be.


Spamming??


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Go away stupid, nobody likes you.


That’s not true.  You information whores are looking for an echo chamber.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Here's the facts:
> 1. You want to sound smart but you are not because you can't interpret the statistics that you spew every other day.
> 2. You are not getting support from others on this board in regards to your posts.
> 3. You are in the wrong message board.  Go to the one that says "COVID"


1.  Don’t flatter yourself.  Stats are what they are and you’ve not refuted any of the stats I posted.

2.  Stats don’t need support.  Ignorance of the facts only perpetuate the covid echo chamber regarding youth soccer.

3. Obviously I’m in the right message board. You people choose to be here. I support your choice to be here.

4.  Maybe now you can go look at the facts and stop being lazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

Global health policy in 2020 has centered around NPI's (non-pharmaceutical interventions) like distancing, masks, and school closures. These have been sold as a way to stop infection as though this were science. This was never true and that fact was known and knowable.


Above is the plot of social restriction and NPI vs total death per million. There is 0 R2. This means that the variables play no role in explaining one another. We can see this same relationship between NPI and all-cause deaths; this is devastating to the case for NPI:

Correlation is not proof of causality, but a total lack of correlation _is_ proof that there was no material causality. Barring massive and implausible coincidence, it's essentially impossible to cause something and not correlate to it, especially 51 times.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What nonsense.


He speaks the truth. and the very fact that you thinks it it’s nonsense just shows how screwed up mentally you are. Go take a walk, read a book, watch a movie, get out of your Covid obsessed head.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

Spfister said:


> He speaks the truth. and the very fact that you thinks it it’s nonsense just shows how screwed up mentally you are. Go take a walk, read a book, watch a movie, get out of your Covid obsessed head.


Speaking of obsessed.  Physician heal yourself.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 30, 2020)

Spfister said:


> He speaks the truth. and the very fact that you thinks it it’s nonsense just shows how screwed up mentally you are. Go take a walk, read a book, watch a movie, get out of your Covid obsessed head.


One thing I highly recommend is to leverage the "ignore" feature.  It has made my use of these forums so much better.  I came here to discuss all things futbol.  Then I quickly noticed all of these moronic extremists (well EOTL and then all the MAGA/Qanon dudes -- bruddah, lavey, etc).  It was hard not to respond initially -- and still is at times.  Just ignore them and move on is the best advice I can give.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> I suppose I am free to choose to tell you how broken and weird you come across to anyone with a functional life. Weird and broken are the best two ways to describe someone like you who comes to youth soccer boards to spam about Covid. It's a sign that you have lost control of your emotions and as an adult with kids (I presume thats why you are on a kids soccer board) that's one of the worst places to be. You obviously come to the youth soccer board to seek attention and Covid is how you are doing it. At this point, regardless of where you stand on Covid, there is a better place for fear mongering (Perhaps start your own Facebook group). This has been a crazy year and everyone has handled it differently, but you sir, are just acting weird and broken. The fact that you decide to consciously take time out of your life to bypass all social media and come to a youth soccer board to argue about Covid is the most broken act some parents are displaying and I hope to God you get better, you seem to be in a really strange place.


And you are ok with the bafoonery posted by the core group of sheep here? Those guys have no kids in youth sports yet are on a youth soccer forum posting 24/7 how bad surf cup is and how parents attending are murdering people.  Then they kneel and bow with praise to newsolini and his great response to shut everything in the state down and how many lives he saved while dining at the most expensive restaurant in the country. How are kommiefornia china virus stats compared to the rest of the country most of which is completely open for business and youth sports? He is just responding to the utter nonsense the sheep post.

Although lately, a few of them have actually returned to soccer discussion which is nice for a change.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> And you are ok with the bafoonery posted by the core group of sheep here? Those guys have no kids in youth sports yet are on a youth soccer forum posting 24/7 how bad surf cup is and how parents attending are murdering people.  Then they kneel and bow with praise to newsolini and his great response to shut everything in the state down and how many lives he saved while dining at the most expensive restaurant in the country. How are kommiefornia china virus stats compared to the rest of the country most of which is completely open for business and youth sports? He is just responding to the utter nonsense the sheep post.
> 
> Although lately, a few of them have actually returned to soccer discussion which is nice for a change.


Sad little racist thinks Surf Cup is battle of the titans this year. Definitely worth helping spread covid all over the country if your 12 year old gets a crack at AYSO select. Too bad for you that your master had his diaper wearing ass handed to him in November. Maybe CA would be killing people at the same rate as North Dakota is he’d won.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sad little racist thinks Surf Cup is battle of the titans this year. Definitely worth helping spread covid all over the country if your 12 year old gets a crack at AYSO select. Too bad for you that your master had his diaper wearing ass handed to him in November. Maybe CA would be killing people at the same rate as North Dakota is he’d won.


Lol, my kid plays U19. What group is yours in?  Oh that's right, you have no kids in youth soccer yet you lurk on a youth soccer forum 24/7. That is a strong indication of pedophilia to me.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sad little racist thinks Surf Cup is battle of the titans this year. Definitely worth helping spread covid all over the country if your 12 year old gets a crack at AYSO select. Too bad for you that your master had his diaper wearing ass handed to him in November. Maybe CA would be killing people at the same rate as North Dakota is he’d won.


Way to man up and reference a 12 year old while taking shots at an organization that provides access to youth soccer.

You are a true Hero - thank you for your service. I sincerely wouldn't have expected anything less than this slimy response.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Way to man up and reference a 12 year old while taking shots at an organization that provides access to youth soccer.
> 
> You are a true Hero - thank you for your service. I sincerely wouldn't have expected anything less than this slimy response.


I figured it would be a welcome relief to your constant trashing teachers and your avid support of killing old people by Covid.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I figured it would be a welcome relief to your constant trashing teachers and your avid support of killing old people by Covid.


Link tuff guy.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> One thing I highly recommend is to leverage the "ignore" feature.  It has made my use of these forums so much better.  I came here to discuss all things futbol.  Then I quickly noticed all of these moronic extremists (well EOTL and then all the MAGA/Qanon dudes -- bruddah, lavey, etc).  It was hard not to respond initially -- and still is at times.  Just ignore them and move on is the best advice I can give.


First time using the ignore button today on this bruddah guy.  Thanks.  Let's focus on soccer!!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> First time using the ignore button today on this bruddah guy.  Thanks.  Let's focus on soccer!!!!


Freedom to ignore facts.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jan 6, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> And you are ok with the bafoonery posted by the core group of sheep here? Those guys have no kids in youth sports yet are on a youth soccer forum posting 24/7 how bad surf cup is and how parents attending are murdering people.  Then they kneel and bow with praise to newsolini and his great response to shut everything in the state down and how many lives he saved while dining at the most expensive restaurant in the country. How are kommiefornia china virus stats compared to the rest of the country most of which is completely open for business and youth sports? He is just responding to the utter nonsense the sheep post.
> 
> Although lately, a few of them have actually returned to soccer discussion which is nice for a change.


You are just as weird and broken as he is. This is a youth soccer board and you all are using it as an outlet for your mental health issues. I am be genuine when I say to seek professional help. I REPEAT, THIS IS A YOUTH SOCCER BOARD. The internet is flooded with websites, blogs & forums to express your concerns fears or just simply vent. You really need to speak to a professional because you have wound up in the most ridiculous place to spam COVID fears


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 6, 2021)

StrikerOC said:


> You are just as weird and broken as he is. This is a youth soccer board and you all are using it as an outlet for your mental health issues. I am be genuine when I say to seek professional help. I REPEAT, THIS IS A YOUTH SOCCER BOARD. The internet is flooded with websites, blogs & forums to express your concerns fears or just simply vent. You really need to speak to a professional because you have wound up in the most ridiculous place to spam COVID fears


Moron


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 7, 2021)

Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 7, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


I feel like this is a loaded question- have you? Or are you genuinely curious?

FTR- We know a couple families who went and no illness thus far.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 7, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I feel like this is a loaded question- have you? Or are you genuinely curious?
> 
> FTR- We know a couple families who went and no illness thus far.


it is loaded but i do want to know.  There were a lot of events in town AAU basketball, volleyball and the Fiesta bowl.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 7, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


Nah, food was pretty good at the hotel. Had the whole outside terrace to ourselves.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 7, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Nah, food was pretty good at the hotel. Had the whole outside terrace to ourselves. View attachment 9885


i go to stay at that hotel


----------



## 3leches (Jan 7, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


One U19 team had to forfeit because the coach and a couple of kids were sick.


----------



## thelonggame (Jan 7, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


Arizona now Covid hotspot of the world, per recent article in Guardian newspapers with an average of 118.3 cases per 100,000 people and 10,000 infections today. Everyone knows AZ doesn't care about this, but if you're sick, I hope you get well soon.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 7, 2021)

3leches said:


> One U19 team had to forfeit because the coach and a couple of kids were sick.


One coach got sick, and told Surf Cup staff that it was contracted from his workplace prior to the tournament. He withdrew his team due to an abundance of caution - no players have tested positive.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 7, 2021)

Is that your team?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> One coach got sick, and told Surf Cup staff that it was contracted from his workplace prior to the tournament. He withdrew his team due to an abundance of caution - no players have tested positive.


An assistant  coach from a large club in Orange County  (over 60 year old)   died from covid last month and the family believed he got it from an AZ tournament.  There’s no proof exactly how he got it but it definitely impacted the team’s participation on out of state tournaments.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Here's the facts:
> 1. You want to sound smart but you are not because you can't interpret the statistics that you spew every other day.
> 2. You are not getting support from others on this board in regards to your posts.
> 3. You are in the wrong message board.  Go to the one that says "COVID"


Izzy has a reputation to uphold as the mathematical ignoramus of the forum.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Nah, food was pretty good at the hotel. Had the whole outside terrace to ourselves. View attachment 9885


Filet mignon? Looks amazing.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 7, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Filet mignon? Looks amazing.


I thought it was Pork Loin. Either way, it looks damn good and now we need to know for sure. What is it? What hotel and what restaurant?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> I thought it was Pork Loin. Either way, it looks damn good and now we need to know for sure. What is it? What hotel and what restaurant?


Oh, you may be right! It’s the glaze on top. That screams...Pork!


----------



## Spfister (Jan 7, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


Our club sent three teams and no reports of illness from parents or players. Fingers crossed because it’s still early.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> One coach got sick, and told Surf Cup staff that it was contracted from his workplace prior to the tournament. He withdrew his team due to an abundance of caution - no players have tested positive.


Heard today one of our employees has 5 sick in their household, all tested positive to covid, one has passed away.    Which one originally had it, who knows.   She tested negative but isn't coming into work and we hope she doesn't contract it.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 8, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Filet mignon? Looks amazing.


Actually it was a pork chop believe it or not and fantastic.  We had dinner at Elements at Sanctuary in Scottsdale.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 8, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> I thought it was Pork Loin. Either way, it looks damn good and now we need to know for sure. What is it? What hotel and what restaurant?


You are correct Sir and resteraunt info posted above. It was my daughters birthday dinner and we had the whole terrace outside to ourselves with a beautiful view. Only one other table was having dinner outside.  Wife had the salmon.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 8, 2021)

Will make a point of visiting next time I am there. Thanks.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 8, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Will make a point of visiting next time I am there. Thanks.


Pricey but worth it for the service and food quality.  The oysters Rockefeller was the best I've ever tasted too.


----------



## TOSDCI (Jan 8, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of surf cup attendees getting sick?


My entire family went to Surf Cup last weekend.  We did not get Covid and have not heard that any teammates have become sick.  I will say we were very careful but did eat outside at two different restaurants.  It was very nice to not come home with lukewarm fries eaten out of a paper container.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 9, 2021)

I know of a family that came back , and everyone did test positive.  Not a rumor , this is a fact .  

Bound to happen , so to say that even if you do everything right , you can still get the virus from somewhere somehow, is it soccer related , sure , they were at a soccer tournament out of town, but to blame anyone for how they got it , is a little hard to do.  It could of came from a target run, a gas pump, a hotel bar or pool, who knows....California or AZ makes little difference.

Our family spent majority of time in room eating and working during the day.  We dont have any symptoms 

Why or how did it not happen to us and them???  We did the same ......


----------

